# Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hier könnt ihr diskutieren und kommentieren zum Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=172037


----------



## krauthi (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

für mein geschmack zu viel und zu große werbung #d


----------



## Heiko112 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Das ist schon bald dreist. Und die Seitenleiste sprengt das Layout. Zudem bei werden jetzt bei mir nicht einmal alle Smileys angezeigt.


----------



## hotte50 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



krauthi schrieb:


> für mein geschmack zu viel und zu große werbung #d



kann mich da nur anschließen. Sieht übel aus.

Hauptgrund für diese tolle "Umgestaltung" wird wohl das mehr an sichtbarer Werbung gewesen sein.

einfach nur übel |abgelehn


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

50% Werbung auf der Seite finde ich absolut unangemessen viel, mich stört das enorm.

Ist das ein Versuchslauf oder soll das so bleiben???

Ich finde das absolut übel, so viel Werbung hast Du sonst ja kaum auf den ganz billigen Porno / Warez / Scheißdreckseiten...

Seriös ist anders... #d Wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit bis dann alles rund um ein kleines Fenster in der Mitte mit Werbung voll ist. Das man den Rand aussen einfach ungenutzt lässt glaubt ja vermutlich keiner, dann hätte man es auch so lassen können wie es bisher war.

Wenn der Kommerz das einzige ist was übrigbleibt treibt es solche Blüten! |abgelehn


----------



## franja1 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

.....ohne Werbung wird es wohl nicht gehen.....aber das ist ,,grottenschlecht"|abgelehn
Gruß Jan


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

bin auch nicht begeistert


----------



## alizander1 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



krauthi schrieb:


> für mein geschmack zu viel und zu große werbung #d


 
#6 Dem schließe ich mich an...


----------



## Palerado (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Und ich dachte schon ich hätte nen Virus oder sowas.
Ich finde es auch gruselig. Fehlen nur noch ein paar XXX Popups


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt.
Mir ist noch nie ein Werbebanner auf der AB-Seite aufgefallen.
Was mir seit heute sehr gut gefällt: Ich kann die informativen Beiträge jetzt besser auf Hochformat ausdrucken um sie dann abzuheften.


----------



## timo` (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt.
> Mir ist noch nie ein Werbebanner auf der AB-Seite aufgefallen.
> Was mir seit heute sehr gut gefällt: Ich kann die informativen Beiträge jetzt besser auf Hochformat ausdrucken um sie dann abzuheften.



das ging vorher doch auch...

Werbung ist nun definitiv zu viel :v...


----------



## Martin001 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Vorher hat es mir bedeutend besser gefallen.
Man sieht ja vor lauter Werbug das Forum nicht :q


----------



## Udo561 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Morgen,
willkommen im Werbeforum , unter anderem findet ihr hier auch Beiträge rund ums Angeln.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jan77 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich hoffe sehr, das es sich hier nur um einen Testphase handelt..........


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

für mich undiskutabel ...

der eigentliche Zweck der Seite wird anteilsmäßig und optisch ins Abseits gerückt, Werbung so aufdringlich plaziert ...


... soll das das wahre Gesicht des Boardes sein?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Wo seht ihr denn alle so viel Werbung?
|kopfkrat
Entweder macht mein Browser die automatisch weg..., glaube ich aber eigentlich auch nicht. 
Ich hab hier kaum Werbung eingeblendet. 
Finde das Layout gut, wenn aber die Streifen links und rechts tatsächlich noch zugepflastert werden sollten, wäre es heftig.


----------



## Udo561 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hi,
ok , ohne Werbung wird es wohl nicht gehen und die Macher möchten auch gerne etwas verdienen , aber es ist viel zu aufdringlich.
Wenn ich mir die lange Liste anschaue fehlt nur noch Beitrag im Forum schreiben 1 Euro.
http://www.anglerboard.de/ueber-uns/werbung
Gruß Udo


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ok , ohne Werbung wird es wohl nicht gehen und die Macher möchten auch gerne etwas verdienen , aber es ist viel zu aufdringlich.
> Wenn ich mir die lange Liste anschaue fehlt nur noch Beitrag im Forum schreiben 1 Euro.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/ueber-uns/werbung
> Gruß Udo


 

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz. 
|kopfkrat
Immerhin muss ich ja da nicht hinklicken.
#d


----------



## locotus (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Leute lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist ein Werbebanner dazugekommen. Der ist sicherlich recht groß, dafür ist die ander Werbung jetzt aber etwas kleiner ausgefallen, mein subjektiver Eindruck. Und wie schon gesagt wurde, man muss sich das ja nicht bewusst anschauen.

Was ich nicht so gut finde ist, das der Button fürs Forum soweit nach rechts gewandert ist, man war hin halt ganz links gewohnt.


----------



## xxxtside (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

finde seit der umstellung ist das board seeeeeeeeeeehr langsam! hat mir vorher besser gefallen und die viele werbung stört mich auch. das rad sollte man nicht neu erfinden....


----------



## IngoS (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Schrecklich, geht es hier nun ums angeln oder um die Werbung.
Ein bischen Werbung gehört sicher dazu, aber hier steht die Werbung
an 1. Stelle und dann kommt das Angeln.


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich vermisse eigentlich nur die Navigationsleiste auf der linken Seite.


----------



## Bobster (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ungewöhnlich :g

Mein Browser filter bis auf ein Werbebanner alles heraus,
so dass ich ein gewöhnungsbedürftiges Betrachtungsfeld vor mir habe.
Aber besser nur ein Werbebanner als eingerahmt zu werden.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wo seht ihr denn alle so viel Werbung?


Das geht mir irgendwie auch so?!? |kopfkrat


Ich find´s prima. Ist irgendwie wesentlich zeitgemäßer als vorher - und die paar Werbebanner (die ich sehe) gab´s vorher auch schon!


----------



## Erik_D (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Firefox + AdBlockPlus -> ich sehe keine Werbung :g

Aber ich vermisse die Navi-Leiste |kopfkrat


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> 50% Werbung auf der Seite finde ich absolut unangemessen viel, mich stört das enorm.
> 
> Ist das ein Versuchslauf oder soll das so bleiben???
> 
> ...





			
				Udo561 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen,
> willkommen im Werbeforum , unter anderem findet ihr hier auch Beiträge rund ums Angeln.
> Gruß Udo



Die Zwei scheinen für mich geschrieben zu haben, genau meine Meinung zu dem Thema.:m


----------



## locotus (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Wo holt ihr dei 50 % Werbung her, wenn ich den Kopf vom Board wegscrolle, um zu den einzelen Themen zu kommen, hab ich keine Werbung mehr. Ich seh dann nur die einzelnen Beiträge vom Board inder Mitte und links und rechts Ödland, das noch beackert werden muss.:q


----------



## HOX (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Absolut unbrauchbar.


----------



## angel-daddy (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



locotus schrieb:


> Wo holt ihr dei 50 % Werbung her, wenn ich den Kopf vom Board wegscrolle, um zu den einzelen Themen zu kommen, hab ich keine Werbung mehr. Ich seh dann nur die einzelnen Beiträge vom Board inder Mitte und links und rechts Ödland, das noch beackert werden muss.:q



ist bei mir genauso....und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



locotus schrieb:


> Wo holt ihr dei 50 % Werbung her, wenn ich den Kopf vom Board wegscrolle, um zu den einzelen Themen zu kommen, hab ich keine Werbung mehr. Ich seh dann nur die einzelnen Beiträge vom Board inder Mitte und links und rechts Ödland, das noch beackert werden muss.:q



Und Du meinst das bleibt so leer? |kopfkrat

Dann hätte man auch weiterhin nur oben Werbung machen können, den Platz am Rand freizuhalten macht ja nur Sinn wenn man den mittelfristig auch mit Werbung füllt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Dann hätte man auch weiterhin nur oben Werbung machen können, den Platz am Rand freizuhalten macht ja nur Sinn wenn man den mittelfristig auch mit Werbung füllt.


Modernes, zeitgemäßes Webdesign ist nicht zwangsläufig formatfüllend... |rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Schlimmer gehts nimmer.|krach:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## hardliner (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Was ihr alle habt....#d



> Es wird noch ein paar Tage dauern bis alle Komponenten z.B. Bannertausch usw. komplett in das neue System integriert sind und alle Styles angepasst sind.
> 
> Die Arbeiten werden bis ca. 31.12 abgeschlossen sein. Ab dann sollte
> alles reibungslos funktionieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

NUR ZUR INFO:
Auch wenn wir bewusst zu den ganzen verschiedenen Meinungen nichts schreiben (und bevor jemand sagt, uns wäre "alles wurscht"):
Wir lesen selbstverständlich mit.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Modernes, zeitgemäßes Webdesign ist nicht zwangsläufig formatfüllend... |rolleyes



Modernes, zeitgemäßes Webdesignnutzt nicht unbedingt nur weniger als die Hälfte des verfügbaren Platzes für Informationen... |rolleyes

Aber ist auch egal, man wird ja sehen wie es angenommen wird. Über technische Hilfsmittel kann man sich ja die Werbung ausfiltern lassen, nur ob es davon besser wird ist die Frage. Ich hätte es schöner gefunden wenn meine ganze Bildschirmbreite fürs AB zur Verfügung steht und nicht auf beiden Seiten jeweils ein breiter Balken mit Nichts ist...

Aber wenn Du das optisch gut findest ist das Deine Sache.


----------



## schakal1182 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Dann will ich auch kurz meine Senf dazu geben. Mir ist es egal wieviel Werbebanner ihr hier drauf packt - ich seh nur die drei kleinen die direkt neben "Das Anglerboard" plaziert sind. Der Rest wird rausgefiltert...

Was ich viel schlimmer finde ist, dass durch das nun festgelegte Format die Beitragstitel nicht mehr lesbar sind. Das ist nach ein paar Worten schluss und es kommen "..."

Das finde ich total unbrauchbar.

Das Design von vorher in dem sich die Darstellungsbreite automatisch an die Auflösung des Nutzerbildschirms angepasst hat fand ich eindeutig besser.

Hier ein Bild (könnte ja vielleicht sein, dass das nur bei mir so ist):






Ich hoffe, dass sich da noch was tun wir!

Edit: Ich seh grad, dass das mit den unvollständigen Titeln nur das "Hautmenü" betrifft. Also nicht so wichtig. Albern ist hingegen, dass mein Beitrag hier mit dem Bild das Design kaputt macht...


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

jop, klar


----------



## Criss81 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Uh..also geht garnet, ihr müsst ja Werbung machen um Geld reinzubekommen, aber das Layout und Design geht mal garnet,sry.

Chris


----------



## JanS (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also ich finde weiterhin die Farbwahl Blau / Grün nun bei der große der reinen Informationen als absolut nicht leserlich! 

Usability 5-
Design 5
XHTML / CSS (*) 6
Mitglieder 1+

Wir wäre es mal wenn sowas vor nem relaunch mal komplett geprüft wird. Ich meine wenigstens die Verschiebung der Div's hätte man ja abfangen können.

Hmm also gefällt mir das Forum absolut nicht!


----------



## locotus (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und Du meinst das bleibt so leer? |kopfkrat
> 
> Dann hätte man auch weiterhin nur oben Werbung machen können, den Platz am Rand freizuhalten macht ja nur Sinn wenn man den mittelfristig auch mit Werbung füllt.



Schau dir mal die Webseiten vom Stern, Spiegel, Focus, DieWelt, Sport1, Chip usw. an. Die sind alle ähnlich bis gleich aufgebaut und das schon etwas länger. Dort sind die Ränder aber nicht bis unten zugepflastert mit Werbung.

Wir wollen uns doch alle hier mal mehr, mal weniger sinnfrei übers Angeln austauschen und das ohne dafür zu bezahlen. So eine Webseite verursacht aber nunmal Kosten und die müssen irgendwie gedeckt werden, ergo bleibt nur eine Werbefinanzierte Seite.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Wie gesagt, wenn es so bleibt...
#6
das mit der Zentrierung auf die Mitte hat sowas zeitungsmäßiges, gefällt mir.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

da ich den Rechner auch beruflich einsetze, habe ich keine Lust, irgendwelche Filter usw. zu aktivieren, Sicherheitsstufen zu verändern usw ...

zur Zeit laufen die websiten wie immer bei mir am PC, nur das Anglerborad macht Schwierigkeiten ... ist langsam, hängt oft ... einfach nervig ...

wie gesagt, ich habe keine Lust, Seiten für mich optimal einzustellen ...
sie sind gut oder eben nicht ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich vermisse eigentlich nur die Navigationsleiste auf der linken Seite.




Genauso geht`s mir auch.

Die Werbung ignoriert man doch sonst auch überall.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

also mein I-Explorer mag das neue AB gar nicht...


----------



## locotus (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@ Rubber Duck, vielleicht ist das AB da wie ich, ich mag den IE auch nicht:q


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

so ... jetzt war die Seite wieder einige Minuten eingefroren ...

nun kann ich wieder schreiben: das Profil ist ziemlich zerschossen! Der Rahmen mit Freunden, IGs usw. rutscht einfach in die Mitte und überdeckt andere Seiteninhalte ...

alles in allem:
für mich momentan inakzeptabel!!


----------



## Macker (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Moin Moin
Ich fand es mit den Bannern nur oben und das Board in voller Breite besser.
Aber wenn es anders nicht geht Schade.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also diese bwads24 Werbung finde ich mehr als störend...

Alles viel zu klein...

Alle Styles durchprobiert, sieht alles gleich bescheiden aus.

Kann man diese bwads24 Werbung Filtermäßig ausblenden im Firefox? Dann würde es erträglich werden...


----------



## Heilbutt (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich hab gerade extra unseren Admin antanzen lassen,
ich hab seit gestern nen neuen Web-Browser und dachte der ist schuld an diesem neuen "Werbe-layout"|kopfkrat

Natürlich ist mir klar das es ohne Werbung nicht geht, aber
mir gefällt es nicht !!!!#d
Das "Urformat" dieser Seite ist dahin!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Firefox bietet mir ja die Möglichkeit den bwads Dreck abzuschalten  Wie schön, jetzt ist es schon erträglich  

Bloß daß Format gefällt mir nicht, aber da gewöhne ich mich dran


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

wiederholtes Schliessen der Seite vom Browser ...

wenn man nun ins Anglerboard geht, steht groß sowas wie:

Setze deiner Website die Krone auf !

Ich finde, das ist euch gelungen ....


----------



## Stingray (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

|uhoh:#d|gr:|krach::r:c  sag ich nur !!!!  Bei mir fehlen jetzt 180 mm AB auf dem Schirm. Geht gar nicht. Und diese schei... Werbung #d. Viel zu groß. Damit habt Ihr Euch kein gefallen getan.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Für die Firefox User:

auf die unerwünschte Werbung mit rechtsklick der Maus Kontextmenü öffnen und ziemlich weit unten steht dann "Grafiken von ... blockieren.


----------



## bernie (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

ABSOLUT ÄTZEND!!!

Ich bin ja nun lange dabei und habe mich an einiges gewöhnt, aber DAS ist MÜLL!


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Kann man das Format nicht irgendwie wieder auf komplette Bildschirmgröße ziehen?
Der ungenutzte Rand is' blöd'...
Aber wenn es so bleiben soll, na gut, ich kann mit Leben jetzt wo ich weiß wie ich diese extremst aufdringliche Werbung loswerde.


----------



## Honeyball (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich hab jetzt mal zum Vergleich 3 verschiedene, gemeinhin als "seriös" eingestufte Seiten aufgemacht mit Fenstergröße 1280x1024.
Diese dann als Screenshot gespeichert und auf die Hälfte verkleinert zum Vergleich.
Das im neuen AB-Design eingesetzte Eckwerbebanner oben und rechts entspricht in seinen Abmessungen genau dem, was auf den anderen Webseiten auch eingesetzt ist.
Unterschied: Das AB ist zentriert, die anderen Seiten sind linksbündig.

Anglerboard neu:






Süddeutsche Zeitung:







Spiegel Online:







Wetter Online:


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Grauenvoll ! ! ! Ick dachte erst mit meinen Einstellungen stimmt wat nich, bis ich diesen Trööt gesehen habe. Hab keine Naviliste mehr, und dafür ne menge Platz nen paar Daumen und Fingerabdrücke links und rechts vom "wenig übrig gebliebenen Anglerboard" zu platzieren.

Hmm...schön ist anders, mir gefällt es in dieser Form nicht.


----------



## Erumaro (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Das neue Format ist absolut unausgegoren..
In der Profil-Seite überdecken sich die einzelnen Blöcke gegenseitig, auf der Startseite bei den letzten aktiven Threads kann man nicht mehr per kleinem grauen Pfeil zu der letzten Antwort springen usw....
Warum nicht wieder linksbündig und die Breite z.B. auf dreiviertel der Seite ziehen?? Warum so klein und so wenig Platz?
Solche Fehler sind unbedingt noch auszumerzen...

Das Layout ist schnell zusammengeschustert und hat wohl noch keine Testphase hinter sich..... Die Werbung ist bei Firefox kein Problem!

Halten wir es doch wie mit dem Spruch: Never change a running system!


----------



## Honeyball (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Noch deutlicher wird es, wenn man den oberen AB-Bereich ausschneidet und als transparente Ebene dort drüber blendet:


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

mit wenigen Hangriffen ist die Werbung weg.
Jetzt müsste es nur noch eine Möglichkeit geben, die Seite etwas in die Breite zu ziehen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> mit wenigen Hangriffen ist die Werbung weg.
> Jetzt müsste es nur noch eine Möglichkeit geben, die Seite etwas in die Breite zu ziehen.



Genau


----------



## Udo561 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hi,
ist die Werbung wieder draußen ?
Ohne meine Einstellungen geändert zu haben erscheint bei mir keine Werbung mehr .
Jetzt stört nur noch der rechte und linke weiße Streifen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



			
				
 
zur Zeit laufen die websiten wie immer bei mir am PC schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, so isses bei mir auch!! Schade! Was das Outfit angeht........muss man sich halt dran gewöhnen!!


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Kann man das Format nicht irgendwie wieder auf komplette Bildschirmgröße ziehen?
> Der ungenutzte Rand is' blöd'...



bei Firefox Strg und + und die Seite wird vergrößert (bei 1024 sind 2x "+" optimal), die Schrift auch. Mit Strg und - wird es wieder zurück gesetzt


----------



## angel-daddy (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Moin,
damit das AB- Team auch mal etwas positives hört......ich habe mich mit den "Werbeanpassungen" schon an das Neue Format gewöhnt.....
Danke Steffen für den guten Tipp!


----------



## Honeyball (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hab gerade festgestellt, dass der Internet Explorer Version 6 mit dem Design Probleme macht.

Nutzt den tatsächlich noch jemand?
(Und wenn ja, dann schick mir doch bitte mal jemand 'ne PN, warum man den nutzt, wo alles andere auf dem Markt sicherer und schneller ist!!!)


----------



## angel-daddy (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Und wieder ein dickes Dankeschön, diesmal an Ulli....
Ich werde ja noch ein richtiger Computerkenner, lol.....
So langsam gefällt mir die Seite besser als vorher, lol.....


----------



## Udo561 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> bei Firefox Strg und + und die Seite wird vergrößert (bei 1024 sind 2x "+" optimal), die Schrift auch. Mit Strg und - wird es wieder zurück gesetzt



Danke ,
sieht so doch schon viel besser aus , zumal die Schrift für einen alten Mann jetzt auch besser zu lesen ist #6

Gruß Udo


----------



## degl (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Nicht nur, das es jetzt anders aussieht, bei mir steht jetzt unter Forumsregeln:
Ihnen ist nicht erlaubt neue Themen zu verfassen??????

gruß degl

O.k. hat sich erledigt, geht nur hier in diesem Teil so


----------



## Honeyball (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich würde mal sagen im Moment ist der Eckwerbebanner ausgeschaltet bzw. durch die beiden kleinen AB-Schilder ersetzt


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Aua - die Werbung hatte ich (dank eines gescheiten Browsers) nocht gar nie nicht gesehen! Ist ja übel...  (interessiert mich aber nicht, weil siehe oben):q



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Albern ist hingegen, dass mein Beitrag hier mit dem Bild das Design kaputt macht...


Das geht in der Tat mal gar nicht...


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Danke Ulli #h


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Und, das merkt sich der Firefox, ist nur bei der jeweiligen Seite, alle anderen Seiten bleiben davon unberührt.


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Die Werbung am Rand sollte sie wieder auftauchen bekommt man weg.
Die Grösse der Seite lässt sich wie schon beschrieben mit Strg und + auch anpassen.
So langsam bekommen meine Augen wieder eine Chance.
Was mir jetzt eigentlich nur noch fehlt ist der AB-Clasic Style


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich sehe auch keiner Werbung nur diese breiten Streifen an der Seite!! 
Ich will meine Navigationsleiste wieder haben :´(

Macht das bitte wieder so, wie es vorher war!! Es sieht einfach nur"********" aus!!!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@Honeyball

deine Vergleiche sind ja interessant!

WEIL:

die von die gezeigten Seiten sind rein gewerbliche Seiten, die damit Geld, und nicht schlecht also meist sehr viel, verdienen.
Bisher wurde das ja seitens des Angelboards zurückgewiesen.

Aber wenn du schon den Vergleich wagst, dann stelle ich doch fest, dass das Vorgehen des Board in diesem Falle sehr unprofessionell ist.

Dass die Seite des AB bei mir Minuten nach jedem Anklicken braucht bis es aufbaut, weil sie einfirert, ist somit absolut und noch mehr inakzeptabel.
Wenn es vorher einwandfrei gegangen ist und nun bei gleichen Einstellungen Probleme hat, die von dir verglichenen Seiten aber problemlos bei mir laufen, dann hat das AB gewaltig technische Probleme.
Wäre das Ab eine Freizeitseite, zur Nutzung unter Freunden, ist es ok, die Seite von usern austesten zu lassen; als gewerbliche Seite eine Frechheit.
Auch gewerbliche Seiten im Freizeitbereich, z.B. www.lokalisten.de als eine der bekanntesten, die testen technische Feinheiten erst im Stillen, sprich auf Spiegelungen der Seite aus.

Wenn Vergleiche mit gewerblichen Seiten, dann bitte auch den Standart dieser !


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Die Werbebanner am Rand muß man nicht angezeigt bekommen...  Das stört mich daher weniger.

Moderner wirkt das neue Layout für mich jetzt nicht unbedingt, auch wenn es jetzt nicht mehr bildschirmfüllend ist. Ich würde ja die ganzen schwarzen Umrandungen und Doppel-Umrandungen um die Kästchen einfach wegnehmen... würde optisch einiges bringen. 

Aber einen Fehler habe ich entdeckt: auf meiner Profilseite überlagern sich jetzt die Kästchen. Klick.


----------



## Ollek (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich finde das absolut übel, so viel Werbung hast Du sonst ja kaum auf den ganz billigen Porno / Warez / Scheißdreckseiten...



:q Wo du dich alles rumtreibst Ferkel....da müsste eigentlich der Fahander einschreiten.

Zur Seite, so wie jetzt ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber in der Nacht dachte ich erst ich hab einen Vertrag bei Alice abgeschlossen so gross war die Werbung und dabei wollt ich nur einen Beitrag schreiben.

Aber alles in allem I.O.

Gruss


----------



## don rhabano (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch keiner Werbung nur diese breiten Streifen an der Seite!!
> Ich will meine Navigationsleiste wieder haben :´(
> 
> Macht das bitte wieder so, wie es vorher war!! Es sieht einfach nur"********" aus!!!!!


 

So schauts aus #6. 
Warum sollte überhaupt ein neues Layout her???


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



don rhabano schrieb:


> So schauts aus #6.
> Warum sollte überhaupt ein neues Layout her???



Wegen der Werbung, die 90% aller nicht sehen!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## Ollek (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Nachtrag

Auf dem Handy (n96) kommt die Seite aber sehr gut rüber 

Gruss


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hallo Honeyball, der SPON ist wohl doch breiter als das AB jetzt .

Also finde das neue Design auch nicht schön.

Mich nervt, dass die Menüleiste links weg ist.

Für das Einstellen von Fotos ist das Ganze katastrophal. Man kann sich ja mal die Auswirkungen in den zerschossenen Bilderthreads anschauen. Nun werden die Boardies wohl nur noch kleinere Bilder reinstellen, mit viel weniger Wirkung dann...

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob der Vergleich mit anderen rein kommerziellen Webseiten zieht. Offensichtlich wollen die AB-Macher mehr Geld verdienen und mehr Platz für Werbung anbieten können - wie die angeführten Webseiten auch. Der Unterschied ist aber schon, dass im AB die Inhalte durch Freiwilligkeit der Boardies und deren Lust am Austausch zu Stande kommen. Ob dies durch das neue Design gefördert wird, kann man bezweifeln...


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wäre das Ab eine Freizeitseite, zur Nutzung unter Freunden, ist es ok, die Seite von usern austesten zu lassen; als gewerbliche Seite eine Frechheit.



zahlst du monatliche Mitgliedsbeiträge für's Anglerboard? Also ich nicht. Von daher -- würde ich sagen, hat man als User keinen Anspruch auf eine zu jeder Zeit garantiert einwandfrei laufende Seite... 

So eine Umstellung ist keine einfache Sache, nicht zuletzt weil nicht jeder den gleichen Webbrowser verwendet (die Meisten ja auch noch irgendwelchen MS-Schrott verwenden müssen, der keine Webstandards kennt...|rolleyes). Sei froh, daß das Board funktionstüchtig bleibt _während_ die Umstellungen passieren.


----------



## waldschratnrw (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hi Folks
also mit Safari Browser unter OSX seh ich keine werbung, ohne etwas zu verstellen.
Das Einfrieren der Seite koennte mit der Werbung zusammenhängen, wenn nicht ausreichen Arbeitsspeicher zur Verfügung steht.
Das zentrierte Erscheinungsbild des Forums stört mich nicht im Geringsten. 
An alle Meckerer habt ihr euch mal nen Kopf gemacht, was Serverkapazität und Traffic kosten. Bevor die MODS damit Geld verdienen, müsste noch VIEL mehr Werbung kommen.
Aber warten wir mal ab, wie das Endergebnis aussehen wird.
Elmar


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

ich würde auch sagen, lasst unseren Spezies da noch etwas Zeit.
Und wenn hier gerade mal der Seitenaufbau etwas klemmt, liegt es bestimmt nicht am fehlenden Arbeitsspeicher sondern daran, dass da einige Leute gerade mit Hochdruck am AB arbeiten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> zahlst du monatliche Mitgliedsbeiträge für's Anglerboard? Also ich nicht. Von daher -- würde ich sagen, hat man als User keinen Anspruch auf eine zu jeder Zeit garantiert einwandfrei laufende Seite...
> 
> So eine Umstellung ist keine einfache Sache, nicht zuletzt weil nicht jeder den gleichen Webbrowser verwendet (die Meisten ja auch noch irgendwelchen MS-Schrott verwenden müssen, der keine Webstandards kennt...|rolleyes). Sei froh, daß das Board funktionstüchtig bleibt _während_ die Umstellungen passieren.


 

So, habe nun wieder 2 Minuten warten müssen, bis die eingefrorene Seite freigegeben war ... 

Schade und leider hast du meinen Beitrag nicht ganz in seiner Intention verstanden.
Ich zahle für's AB nichts, genauso wenig also wie für die Seiten, die @Honeyball als Vergleich rangezogen hat!
Nur, wenn die ebenfalls kostenlosen gewerblichen Seiten als Vergleich herangezogen werden, darf ich sie auch vergleichen ...

aber da ich hoffe, dass das AB nicht eine solche rein  kommerzielle Seite sein will, hoffe ich, dass sie nicht mehr mit diesen hier ABseitg vergleichen wird ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> Das Einfrieren der Seite koennte mit der Werbung zusammenhängen,


Sollte nicht häufig vorkommen, war heute morgen zwischen 7Uhr40 und 8Uhr wegen Datensicherung zwischendurch zu große Serverlast.

Kann im Laufe der stattfindenden Umbauarbeiten zwischendurch aber immer wieder mal für kurze Zeit passieren..


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

So ein Forum kostet nun mal Geld, und das ist nicht wenig. Ich finde es schon ein bisschen bedenklich das das Forum *kostenlos* in Anspruch genommen wird, und wenn der Betreiber versucht die Kosten zu decken, wird gemeckert. Mich stört die Werbung nicht. 

MfG Algon


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Och Nööö, schaut sich mal einer sowat an ...








Ist ja fein wenn die Linke und Rechte Seite evtl. für Werbung genutzt werden soll, aber wenn die Funktionalität des Boardes darunter leidet, ist das ScheiXXe.... (beachtet mal die rote umrandung die ich im Bild gemacht habe...und schaut genau hin) ... Sowat geht ja mal gar nicht, ob ich nun für´s AB zahle oder nicht. Das AB lebt durch "UNS USER" und die Firmen mit Ihren Werbebannern auch. Also denke ich nicht das wir das so locker hinnehmen müssen/sollten.

Ich wünsch mir dat alte zurück ... #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollte nicht häufig vorkommen, war heute morgen zwischen 7Uhr40 und 8Uhr wegen Datensicherung zwischendurch zu große Serverlast.
> 
> Kann im Laufe der stattfindenden Umbauarbeiten zwischendurch aber immer wieder mal für kurze Zeit passieren..


 


heute früh? zwischendurch?

Die Seite gefriert mir ohne Unterbrechung nach jedem Klick für ca. 1 bis 2 Min. ein!  ...


----------



## theactor (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

HI,

also die kritisierte Werbung erscheint bei mir immom nicht; aber auf den Screenshots sieht es recht horrorvoll aus....

Ich fühle mich aber total "beengt", die zentrierte Limitierung finde ich nicht gut und hoffe, dass sie sich irgendwann - vielleicht durch die Styles - beseitigen lässt. Wie Stingray schon schrieb: 60% AB sind jetzt wech |bigeyes |bigeyes

Danke für den mir bis dato umbekannten STRG +/- Tip!

|wavey:


----------



## Stachelritter86 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir dat alte zurück ... #6



Icke och....

Schade drum. 

Markus


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

was *"geschenkt"* bekommen und rumnörgeln.

MfG Algon


----------



## theactor (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hi,


> was *"geschenkt"* bekommen und rumnörgeln.



Stimmt schon. Trotzdem "lebt" das AB ja nun durch die Member. Und da lohnt es sich ja schon, hinzuhören, was die so meinen. (Und das tun sie ja auch - wie dieses Thema zeigt ) 

|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Während hier so mancher rummeckert, sitzt irgendwo ein total unentspannter Franz und reißt sich den Hintern auf um die Bug´s zu beseitigen und Lösungen für Probleme zu finden.
Ich hab noch nie und nirgendwo eine Umstellung gesehen, die sofort fehlerfrei und ohne Bugs gelaufen ist. 
Seine Meinung kundzutun ist ja ok, aber gebt dem Franz doch mal ein bisschen Zeit.

@ Toni

Das unterschiedliche Browser unterschiedlich arbeiten und reagieren find ich extrem Scheixxe. Mich stört das auch oft ganz gewaltig. Aber Browserprobleme sind nicht die Schuld des AB´s.
Ich hab´s mit Firefox diesmal zum Glück gut getroffen.


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



theactor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Stimmt schon. Trotzdem *"lebt" das AB ja nun durch die Member. *Und da lohnt es sich ja schon, hinzuhören, was die so meinen. (Und das tun sie ja auch - wie dieses Thema zeigt )
> ...



aber nicht wenn es keine (zu wenig) Werbung machen darf.

MfG Algon


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Auf nem 24" Monitor siehts echt grausam aus , da ist der rand links oder rechts ~so breit wie der Teil in der mitte .


----------



## TRANSformator (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Mir wird die Werbung auch nicht angezeigt, ergo stört sie mich auch nicht "direkt".
Was mich aber stört sind die Auswirkungen, die durch den zusätzlichen Werbeplatz entstehen:

Durch die Verschmälerung und Mittenzentrierung wirkt alles kleiner, das Problem mit den dann nur noch kleinen Fotos sehe ich auch. Außerdem muss ich dadurch wesentlich mehr hoch und runter scrollen. Überhaupt wirkt dieser Schritt komplett dem allgemeinen Formatstrend entgegen. Bildschirme gehen weg von 4:3 hin zu Breitbild 16:9. Die meisten Notebooks der letzten Jahre haben das auch. Nun hab ich an den Seiten endlos für mich sinnlosen Platz.
Die aktuellen Bugs (überlagern der Felder etc. ) werden sicherlich noch behoben, indem diese einfach zusammengeschoben werden, sie werden also noch kleiner.
Sicher ist das Ab kostenlos und wir Boardis nutzen, was man uns bietet, dafür bin ich dankbar. Als Gegenleistung bringen wir die Beiträge und machen das Ab überhaupt erst besuchens- und lesenswert. Ohne Boardis wär hier nämlich tote Hose.
Für mich als schreibenden und lesenden Boardi ist das neue Design daher keine Verbesserung, den Beiträgen und den Fakten etc. wird einfach weniger Platz geboten, im Gegenzug wird dieser Platz mit Werbung aufgefüllt. Der Anteil an Fakten und wirklich Lesenswertem im angezeigten Bild sinkt also, damit sinkt für mich auch die Qualität des Forums. Die kleineren Bilder bestätigen dies nur. Im Gegensatz dazu könnte es für Werbende durch mehr Werbeplatz interessanter werden, zumindest in der Theorie. Wenn sich nun nun aber weniger Boardis (die Zielgruppe der Werbenden) aufgrund des neuen Layouts hier tummeln, sehen auch weniger Menschen diese Werbung.

Das ist meine Meinung zum neuen Layout. Für mich als Nutzer ist eine Verschlechterung immer ein Anlass, über den noch gebotenen Nutzen nachzudenken. Komme ich dabei zu dem Schluss, dass es eine bessere Alternative gibt, wechsel ich halt. Die Frage muss sich dann jeder selbst stellen.

Gruß


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Auf nem 24" Monitor siehts echt grausam aus , da ist der rand links oder rechts ~so breit wie der Teil in der mitte .


das kann man ja abstellen.
http://www.unitednetworker.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/klebezettel-monitor.jpg


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *Dass die Seite des AB bei mir Minuten nach jedem Anklicken braucht bis es aufbaut, weil sie einfirert*, ist somit absolut und noch mehr inakzeptabel.
> Wenn es vorher einwandfrei gegangen ist und nun bei gleichen Einstellungen Probleme hat, die von dir verglichenen Seiten aber problemlos bei mir laufen, dann hat das AB gewaltig technische Probleme.


Und Du bist sicher, dass diese Probleme nicht an Deinem Setup liegen?
Ich hab diese nämlich nicht... #c


----------



## lüdenscheider71 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

moin....

wo ist der "spielhalle-button" jetzt hin?

bin schockiert

gruß


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und Du bist sicher, dass diese Probleme nicht an Deinem Setup liegen?
> Ich hab diese nämlich nicht... #c


 
Liegt wohl an meiner Browser Version, an die ich aber gebunden bin. 

An diesenBrowser sind aber zig andere, auch mir bekannte Boardies, gebunden ... 

Alle anderen, eben auch die von @Honeyball veglichenen Seiten, funktionieren wie eh und je und wie bisher das AB auch.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Im Großen und Ganzen gefällt es mir auch so, wie es jetzt ist. Die Werbung geht ok, wenn sie zum Inhalt der Seite passt - also aus dem anglerischen Bereich kommt.

Meine Userse haben seinerzeit auch rumgenörgelt, als ich anfing Werbung zu platzieren ... heute finanziert sich mein Board selbst und kein Hahn krät mehr danach.

Allerdings habe ich meine Werbung anders platziert: der jeweils 2. Beitrag einer Seite beinhaltet jetzt den Werbeblock.

Zum einen ist das nahezu der Standard für Werbeplätze im Forenbereich (ich hatte Werbepartner, die expliziet diesen Platz buchen wollten) und zum anderen bleibt so tatsächlich mehr Platz für das eigentliche Forum.

Was mich zum - für mich - einzigen Kritikpunkt bringt: das in der Ausdehnung eingeschränkte Forum.

Bei Forensystemen hat sich einfach gezeigt, dass eine annähernd 100% Ausdehnung den mit abstand höchsten Grad an Benutzerfreundlichkeit hat. Man muss, besonders bei langen Texten, nicht so viel Scrollen und hat bei mittellangen und kurzen Texten mehrere Beiträge im Blickfeld und damit einen besseren Überblick über das Geschriebene.

Das die als Beispiel herangezogenen Seiten einem gewissen Layout folgen, hat einen simplen Grund, der beim AB aber nicht zum tragen kommt: die dortigen Artikel sind aufs Pixel genau durchdesignt, um den Lesefluss des Besuchers zu steuern (F-Schema!) und so zum Beispiel geschaltete Werbung oder aber interessanten Content zu fokussieren.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Vielleicht sollte man den:





einführen :q... Mit einheitlichen 800 Pixeln in der Breite...


----------



## JanS (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

So mal eben:

Broweserprobleme sind eben schon Probleme des AB's. Ich habe schoneinmal auf den "schlechten" Code hingewiesen und ich mache das gerne nochmal. Wenn die Entwicklung des Quellcodes einfach soviele fehler enthält, wird kein Browser der Welt diese Seite immer richtig darstellen!

Wie wäre es wenn man insgeheim etwas weiter probiert ein 2. Frontend aufsetzt + Datenbankcopy und einfach solange rumprobiert bis der Code einwandfrei ist und die User dann damit überrascht? Dazu gehört auch das nicht nebenher an der Seite gewerkelt wird keine Datenbankbackups laufen etc. im Notfall setzt man sich was virtuelles auf und probiert es damit. Ich mache seit 8 Jahren nichts anderes als Entwicklung auf Basis diverser Skript- / Programmiersprachen mit dem wesentlichen Anteil "Internet" es geht definitiv besser!


----------



## Tomasz (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Mit dem Internet Explorer ließ sich das Anglerboard nicht mehr öffnen. In den unteren Leiste stand immer etwas von www.beliebtestewebseite.de und dann brach der Seitenaufbau ab. Mit dem Mozilla Firefox konnte ich das Forum zwar öffnen, dachte aber im ersten Moment auch hier sei irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung. Das eigentliche Schrift-und Lesefeld ist jetzt zentriert in der Mitte aber eben viel viel schmaler als zuvor. Das wird besonders bei den Fotos deutlich. Ich hatte vor kurzem einen Bericht mit Fotos geschrieben der sieht jetzt so aus: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=169369
Allerdings sehe ich an den Rändern keine Werbung, wie sie von anderen beschrieben wird. Die scheint mein Mozilla rauszufiltern. 
Bisher scheint es auch keine Möglichkeit zu geben über die untere Menüleiste den Style des Boards zu verändern und auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse anzupassen.
Soviel erstmal als Hinweise. 

Gruß

Tomasz

PS: Um meinen Beitrag vorher nochmal zu lesen bin ich auf die Vorschau gegegangen und sehe jetzt "lustige" Figuren mit einer Krone. Allerdings ist mein Bildschirm nicht groß genug um diese vollständig anzuzeigen?!


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

*Setze Deiner Website die Krone auf!!!

*Nu hab ich se da!! Ich freu mich!! Es ist die schönste und sinnvollste Werbung die ich je gesehen habe! Sie wird bestimmt Mio. von klicks bekommen!!! Und dafür die Seite so zu verschandeln?!?


----------



## JanS (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

hmm test test


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man den:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hehehe, es lebe die Rebellion! :q


----------



## Bream_Ol (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hmmmm..... komisch... immer wenn was läuft, kommt einer daher und meint, er müsse es verschlimmbessern..... *daumennachunten*

Es gab früher mal ne Regel in der IT: "NEVER TOUCH A RUNNING SYSTEM!"


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

So ... abgesehen von den techn. Problemen, die, wie ich nun erfahren habe, auch andere haben ...

es gab hier doch immer wieder, wie auch in letzter Zeit, die Diskussionen über das Niveau der Angelzeischriften, Magazinen.

Besonders wurde da die Werbelastigkeit, die großen Werbeblöcke kritisiert!
"Blinker besteht fast nur noch aus Werbung!" usw ...

Und auch ABseitg (auch von MODS, sollte ich mich nun nicht irren), wurde mit Recht (!) auf das AB hingewiesen, das ohne aufdringliche Werbung und übermässige Werbung uns mit Lesestoff versorgt und uns trefflichen Ersatz für diese werbelastigen Magazine bietet.

Ich finde nun, dass vom AB in dieser Aufmachung der Seite, dieser Weg nun verlassen wird.

PS: Nochwas zum Vorwurf das Nörgeln hier nun:
Wenn von Gestalterseite, also dem AB, ausdrücklich angeregt wird, Kommentare abzugeben und darüber zu diskutieren, dann muss man das auch offen sehen, also Antworten in alle Richtungen, soweit diese sachlich sind, akzeptieren.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

So hier ist nochmal der 800 Punkte breite Standardstreifen :vik::





Feel free to copy & paste 

(Den andern hab ich gelöscht)


----------



## Bassey (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Werbung is okay, Server kostet Geld, aber so massiv ins Auge geballtert und das bei vorheriger "dezenter" Werbung... Hab die Grafiken geblockt... Hab nur noch blauen Rand ums Board...


----------



## Kärnten Angler (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ist zwar ne Kleinigkeit, aber der "*Suchen*"-Button muss wieder rot und fett sein! Sonst finden ihn die Anfänger ja gar nicht mehr - abgelenkt von der Riesenwerbung 

Die Aufteilung der Seite ins Hochformat find ich aber super, auch an kleinen Bildschirmen - wie zB iPhone - sehr angenehm lesbar!


----------



## dltattoo (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Mahlzeit, ich weis garnicht was Ihr alle für probleme habt, mit dem bischen Werbung hier!!!

Ich glaube keinem ist bewusst was ein Server samt Datentransfer bei einer solchen Anzahl an Membern kostet geschweigen den mit den ganzen Bildern mit drin.

Ich finde es nur Top das jemand so eine kostenlose Plattform zur verfügung stellt und sich jemand hinsetzt und alles zusammen codet!!!

Ich denke mal in den nächsten Tagen wird die Codercrew hier schon noch Anpassungen machen und auch umsetzten somit ich was meinen Teil angeht, kann damit leben wenn es mal ein paar tage hier anders aussieht.


----------



## WaveLord (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich finde die seitliche Werbung grausam, da der Lesebereich daurch zusammengequetscht wirkt und auch Bilder werden nicht, oder nicht richtig angezeigt - wenn es so bleibt, für mich klar eine grobe Verschlechterung!
> Wie ein Vorposter geschrieben hat, mit dem Einbauen der Werbeblöcke zwischen die Postings könnte ich auch eher leben....



Seh ich genauso..#6

Hab mich ein wenig erschrocken beim einloggen...
Jetzt seh ich mehr hellblauen Rand als Forum..weiß ja nicht ob mein Rechner das von selbst entfernt aber Werbung ist jetzt eigentlich weniger als vorher..:q

Aber irgendwie fühlt man sich ohne die Navigationsleiste die vorher links war sehr hilflos..

Hoffe das das nur ein Testlauf ist...


----------



## locotus (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Das sieht natürlich auch komisch aus


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> nicht schlecht, oder gleich im Eröffungsposting ein großes Bild einbauen.....


oder als Signatur

MfG Algon


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> oder als Signatur
> 
> MfG Algon



Geht das auch als Signatur? Mal probieren...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Geht super... #6


----------



## hans albers (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

moin..


hehe 

mit meinem firefox  wird die meiste werbung rausgefiltert..

bei mir ist der rand blauweiss...

das alles jetzt mittig zentriert abläuft ,
ist erstmal sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig

greetz
lars


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> So, habe nun wieder 2 Minuten warten müssen, bis die eingefrorene Seite freigegeben war ..



Könnte auch am Wetter liegen.
Keine Ahnung #c



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Auf nem 24" Monitor siehts echt grausam aus , da ist der rand links oder rechts ~so breit wie der Teil in der mitte .



Drehe den doch mal um 90° oder 270°.


----------



## waldschratnrw (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Werbung im Fernsehen ... keiner meckert
Werbung im Rundfunk.... keiner meckert
aber wenn hier die mods versuchen das Board kostenlos zu halten geht es los. Ihr habt doch die Wahl, die Banner auszuschalten, was beim Fernsehen oder Radio nicht so einfach geht. In einem Board oder Forum kommt es doch im wesentlichen auf den Gedankenaustausch an. Ob da am Rand Werbung flimmert ist doch egal. Ich kann mich gut auf die Inhalte konzentriere, denn die sind ja zentriert dargestellt, da wo das Auge hinguckt.


----------



## waldschratnrw (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@ Kaulbarschspezi und Algon
Habt ihr nix besseres zu tun als den Codern zusätzliche Arbeit zu bescheren...geht fischen


----------



## Tomasz (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Bei mir erscheint jetzt bei vielen Grafiken, Fotos usw. folgender Hinweis:
                                                                             __________________





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x26.

Die Werbung bekomme ich aber nicht dauerhaft weg. Wo stellt ihr das bei Firefox ein?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Pappa70 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Moin , 
ich weiß ja das Werbung sein muss und hab auch nix dagegen aber 1.    hats mir vorher besser gefallen 
und  2.    hab ich mich so dran gewöhnt 
und 3.     könnt Ihr es so lassen wenn das bild breiter und 
                       der    Rand schmaler wird.Wir wollen ja hier infos austauschen und nicht blau Flächen sehen


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

mit der Maus über das Banner gehen rechtsklick und dann Grafik blockieren.
Geht aber nur bei der Werbung neben dem Forum.
Danach Strg und +  und die Ansicht wird grösser.


----------



## Tomasz (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Danke Knurri#6.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



waldschratnrw schrieb:


> @ Kaulbarschspezi und Algon
> Habt ihr nix besseres zu tun als den Codern zusätzliche Arbeit zu bescheren...geht fischen



hehe, ich bin einer der Wenigen, die das neue Forum nicht stört. Auserdem ist es kalt am See.

MfG Algon


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich finde, dass die Seite nun einfach nur billig aussieht.. Vorher hat sie viel mehr hergemacht!
Aber ich bin der, der das nicht zu entscheiden hat!!


----------



## Pappa70 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

_*Danke Knurri , kann ja nicht alles wissen*_


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass die Seite nun einfach nur billig aussieht.. Vorher hat sie viel mehr hergemacht!
> Aber ich bin der, der das nicht zu entscheiden hat!!



naja, die alte Seite war aber schon sehr hinterher, und optisch aus den 90igern.

MfG Algon


----------



## Jose (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

die werbung ist mir egal. geld muß schließlich irgendwie rein.
und über design kann mensch streiten.

aber 800 pixel fürs AB, ziemlich mickrig.
mindestens 900 pix für den inhalt und dann bitte linksbündig

mag für euch ein gewinn sein, das AB verliert dadurch.
die lesbarkeit jedenfalls hat sich verschlechtert.

in der nav-leiste schwarze links geht auch nicht: schwarz auf dunkelgrün, männo?!

ich hätte ganz gerne das alte VB-Default-layout wieder.


----------



## waldschratnrw (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

mit ad block sieht das ganz seriös aus.


----------



## penell (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

finde es auch super schlecht!
sieht mir nicht mehr richtig heimisch aus


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Fandest Du?? Nun sieht sie aber noch schlimmer aus!!


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich sage mal so. 

"Lieber so als *"Server nicht erreichbar"*".

MfG Algon


----------



## Honeyball (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @Honeyball
> 
> deine Vergleiche sind ja interessant!
> 
> ...


Sorry, Toni, aber das war nicht meine Motivation, sondern ich hab ganz einfach die nächsten drei Seiten aus meinen Lesezeichen genommen.#c




JanS schrieb:


> So mal eben:
> 
> Broweserprobleme sind eben schon Probleme des AB's. Ich habe schoneinmal auf den "schlechten" Code hingewiesen und ich mache das gerne nochmal. Wenn die Entwicklung des Quellcodes einfach soviele fehler enthält, wird kein Browser der Welt diese Seite immer richtig darstellen!
> 
> Wie wäre es wenn man insgeheim etwas weiter probiert ein 2. Frontend aufsetzt + Datenbankcopy und einfach solange rumprobiert bis der Code einwandfrei ist und die User dann damit überrascht? Dazu gehört auch das nicht nebenher an der Seite gewerkelt wird keine Datenbankbackups laufen etc. im Notfall setzt man sich was virtuelles auf und probiert es damit. Ich mache seit 8 Jahren nichts anderes als Entwicklung auf Basis diverser Skript- / Programmiersprachen mit dem wesentlichen Anteil "Internet" es geht definitiv besser!


Da das AB aber nicht selbst entwickelt ist, sondern auf Standardsoftware basiert (Joomla und vBulletin), relativiert sich das etwas. Die Probleme des IE6 mit dem Flash-Plugin sind ja nun webweit bekannt und allenthalben liest man die dringende Empfehlung, einen neueren oder anderen Browser einzusetzen.
Zur Datenbankcopy: Als wir mal eine Datenbankcopy auf einen zweiten Server ziehen mussten, weil ich versehentlich einen ganzen Thread ins Nirwana gejagt hatte|rolleyes, hat das ziemlich genau 42 Stunden gedauert. Wenn wir diesen Weg mit zweitem Frontend etc. gehen müssten, dann wären wir für 2 Tage offline#c



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Während hier so mancher rummeckert, sitzt irgendwo ein total unentspannter Franz und reißt sich den Hintern auf um die Bug´s zu beseitigen und Lösungen für Probleme zu finden.
> Ich hab noch nie und nirgendwo eine Umstellung gesehen, die sofort fehlerfrei und ohne Bugs gelaufen ist.
> Seine Meinung kundzutun ist ja ok, aber gebt dem Franz doch mal ein bisschen Zeit.


Jau, der arme Kerl tickt derzeit bestimmt im Dreieck über all die unerwarteten Bugs... Aber keine Angst, der Franz ist noch jung, der verpackt das schon:q:q:q



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> So ... abgesehen von den techn. Problemen, die, wie ich nun erfahren habe, auch andere haben ...
> 
> es gab hier doch immer wieder, wie auch in letzter Zeit, die Diskussionen über das Niveau der Angelzeischriften, Magazinen.
> 
> ...


Ich weiß zwar nicht, wer von uns das gesagt hat, Toni, aber ich antworte mal mit meiner ganz persönlichen Meinung: Ohne Werbung ist das Board gar nicht machbar! Und ein Eckbanner ist einfach eine Werbeform, die von zig potentiellen Werbetreibenden gefordert wird#c (Abgesehen davon, dass fast jeder ja weiß, wie man mit der Werbung im Internet umgehen kann )



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> PS: Nochwas zum Vorwurf das Nörgeln hier nun:
> Wenn von Gestalterseite, also dem AB, ausdrücklich angeregt wird, Kommentare abzugeben und darüber zu diskutieren, dann muss man das auch offen sehen, also Antworten in alle Richtungen, soweit diese sachlich sind, akzeptieren.


Richtig! Und deshalb finde ich auch gut, dass hier ganz offen darüber diskutiert wird.

Meine persönliche Meinung: das Mehr an Werbung durch den Eckbanner oben rechts stört mich nicht, weil ich das von den meisten Seiten, die ich regelmäßig besuche, so schon kenne.
Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Webseiten ist das AB auch auf 'nem 10"-Netbook mit 1024er Breite noch gut lesbar.
Die ganzen Fehler mit rauslaufenden Bildern und so müssen halt noch bearbeitet werden, aber da bewegt sich ja schon einiges im Hintergrund. Und 2 Tage Chaos im Board sind mir allemal lieber als 2 Tage Totalausfall, wenn selbst dann nicht ausgeschlossen ist, dass mit irgendeinem Browser an irgendeiner Stelle irgendwas immer noch nicht passt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> So hier ist nochmal der 800 Punkte breite Standardstreifen :vik::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht aus als hättest du das wettrüsten bereits verloren.


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> PS: Nochwas zum Vorwurf das Nörgeln hier nun:
> Wenn von Gestalterseite, also dem AB, ausdrücklich angeregt wird, Kommentare abzugeben und darüber zu diskutieren, dann muss man das auch offen sehen, also Antworten in alle Richtungen, *soweit diese sachlich sind*, akzeptieren.



genau, soweit diese sachlich sind.

MfG Algon


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Jose schrieb:


> 800 Pixel fürs AB, ziemlich mickrig.


 
Das ist vor allem nicht sehr nutzerfreundlich. Ich muss viel mehr scrollen, auch wenn ich einen großen Bildschirm habe, und das nervt!

*Meine Freiheit bei der Wahl der Fensterbreite, ich will sie zurück! Sofort!*


----------



## fantazia (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> hehe, ich bin einer der Wenigen, die das neue Forum nicht stört. Auserdem ist es kalt am See.
> 
> MfG Algon


Bist ja auch noch ein Frischling:q.Hattest ja auch kaum Zeit die an das Alte zu gewöhnen.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Kann mich nur anschließen. Viel zu schmal ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> genau, soweit diese sachlich sind.




Zur Ehrenrettung: 
Also ich finde bisher die meisten Kommentare (einigermaßen) sachlich.

Dass manche ein Weltbild haben, dem ich mich nicht anschliesen kann und will, ist halt so... Das ändert aber nix daran, dass auch und gerade solche Postings erwünscht sind - das Anglerboardforum hat schon immer von der Vielzahl der Meinungen gelebt.

Und wie weit die auseinandergehen, sieht man auch am Thread hier.

Wie gesagt, zur Ehrenrettung: 
Also ich finde bisher die meisten Kommentare (einigermaßen) sachlich.


----------



## Blauzahn (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Keine Ahnung was ihr seht.... #c
Ich sehe (mit dem Fuchs) ein zentriertes Forum mit Werbung im oberen rechten Bereich der Seite, also nicht mehr als vor der Layoutänderung.
Links und rechts ist nix...., auch die Textboxen sind nicht kleiner als vorher.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Allerangler (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Kurz und schmerzlos , nicht mein Fall


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Was hat sich denn geändert, ausser das das board als solches geschrumpft ist?


----------



## Tomasz (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> naja, die alte Seite war aber schon sehr hinterher, und optisch aus den 90igern.
> 
> MfG Algon



Und was ist jetzt genau an dem neuen Layout der Vorteil gegenüber der alten Seite aus den 90-ern;+. Worin liegt der optische Vorteil? Was hat sich denn noch geändert, außer das jetzt weniger Platz ist? Seht ihr etwas, was ich nicht sehen kann?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## FelixSch (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich habe bisher immer bewusst das VB3-Standard-Layout genutzt, weil ich dann an der einen Seite keinen Raum vergeben musste für die von mir nicht genutzten Nav-Bereich.
Jetzt habe ich gleich rechts und links Totraum. Finde ich nicht so dolle.
Außerdem mischen sich jetzt das Grün vom Anglerboard mit dem Blau von VB3, was dann wieder etwas nervös auf dem Bildschirm wirkt!

Okay, ich kann mich mit dem neuen Design abfinden, aber ein Schritt nach vorne ist es nun wirklich nicht!


----------



## hans albers (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> Und was ist jetzt genau an dem neuen Layout der Vorteil gegenüber der alten Seite aus den 90-ern;+. Worin liegt der optische Vorteil? Was hat sich denn noch geändert, außer das jetzt weniger Platz ist? Seht ihr etwas, was ich nicht sehen kann?


..sehe ich genauso....

sieht aus wie vorher
(fand das design immer schon grenzwertig)

nur statt links ist jetzt alles auf mittig gesetzt
mit nem "hübschen" werbe -rahmen drumherum

greetz
lars


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Das es hier ums Geld geht ist doch klar auch wenn es nicht gewünscht ist dieses so in den Vordergrund zu stellen. Aber wieso soll es hier anders sein wie auf der Restwelt?
Schade mal wieder sehe ich keine oder bzw. fast keine Werbung^^, Dank meines gut eingestellten Kaspersky´s was ich nur jedem empfehlen kann der die Werbung nicht mag. Ich wunder mich dann immer wieder wenn ich auf andere PC´s die gleiche Page sehe und wie anders sie dann mit Werbung aussehen, was nicht mein Fall ist.

Kaspersky kostet mich im Jahr 10,00 Euro in der Internet Security Vollversion mit Vierenschutzprogramm und man hat dann Vollschutz auch vor der meisten Werbung^^.

Also viel Spass beim Werbung schauen^^


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Seht ihr etwas, was ich nicht sehen kann?


es wird sich nicht nur das Optische geändert haben, da steckt noch etwas mehr hinter. Aber es ist ja immer so, egal wo, kommt was Neues bzw. Anderes ist es erstmal schlecht und früher war alles besser.  
Das AB Team hatte bestimmt seine Gründe das zu ändern, oder glaubst Du die wollen uns nur ärgern?

MfG Algon


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Gibt es eigendlich nen "GUTEN" Grund für die Änderung ?


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Das es hier ums Geld geht ist doch klar auch wenn es nicht gewünscht ist dieses so in den Vordergrund zu stellen. Aber wieso soll es hier anders sein wie auf der Restwelt?
> Schade mal wieder sehe ich keine oder bzw. fast keine Werbung^^, Dank meines gut eingestellten Kaspersky´s was ich nur jedem empfehlen kann der die Werbung nicht mag. Ich wunder mich dann immer wieder wenn ich auf andere PC´s die gleiche Page sehe und wie anders sie dann mit Werbung aussehen, was nicht mein Fall ist.
> 
> Kaspersky kostet mich im Jahr 10,00 Euro in der Internet Security Vollversion mit Vierenschutzprogramm und mann hat dann Vollschutz auch vor dr meisten Werbung^^.
> ...


*
FALSCH!!!!!*

macht es jeder so, hat sich das mit dem AB bald erledigt !!!!



MfG Algon


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Zur Abwechslung mal ne Anregung / konstruktive Kritik:

überlegt doch wirklich mal diese unsäglichen, dunkelblauen Doppelumrandungen wegzunehmen. Das sieht m.E einfach viel klarer aus... (klick).

|znaika:


----------



## FelixSch (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Na, das hat ja mal hervorragend geklappt...






Da ist wohl noch Bedarf nach ein bisschen Feintuning!


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> *
> FALSCH!!!!!*
> 
> macht es jeder so, hat sich das mit dem AB bald erledigt !!!!
> ...




Dann musst du halt jeden Tag für mich einmal mehr auf einen Banner klicken^^


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal ne Anregung / konstruktive Kritik:
> 
> überlegt doch wirklich mal diese unsäglichen, dunkelblauen Doppelumrandungen wegzunehmen. Das sieht m.E einfach viel klarer aus... (klick).
> 
> |znaika:




Guter Vorschlag


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Dann musst du halt jeden Tag für mich einmal mehr auf einen Banner klicken^^


das geht leider nicht bzw. würde es nichts bringen.

MfG Algon


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> das geht leider nicht bzw. würde es nichts bringen.
> 
> MfG Algon



Auch wenn du dir eine neue IP holst oder einen anderen Banner nimmst?

Aber ich denke am Ende wird hier wieder eine vernünftige Page online sein. Mir gefällt dieses Forum ansonsten sehr gut im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen.

Es gibt fast nichts ärgerlicheres wie eine Funktastatur bei der die Batterien alle sind und dauernd was anderes dasteht ie man geschrieeeben hat.......
Muss dann mal los Batterin holen^^


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hallo Leute,
so jetzt komme ich als der heute wahrscheinlich "meisstgehasste" User im Ab auch mal dazu ein kurzes Statement abzugeben.  

Ich arbeite derzeit mich Hochdruck daran, einige Darstellungsfehler zu beheben.
Bei 8 verschiedenen Styles, ist das eine recht mühselige Arbeit aber egal.

Wenn das hier einigermaßen reibungslos läuft, werde ich noch ein breites Template (Style) einspielen, damit die Jungs mit den "großen" Monitoren auch wieder Ihren Spaß haben. 

Wie schon angekündigt, wird es noch ein paar Tage (geplant ist der 31.12) dauern bis es "endgültig" ist. 

In diesem Sinne, schnauft mal durch... ich gebe mein bestes


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

oder eine funktastatur/- maus, deren akkus man ab und an per usb einfach auflädt!? 

dank 1- 2 tipps hier kann ich mit dem layout inzwischen leben.


----------



## FelixSch (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich habe jetzt einfach 150% reingezoomt und schon sieht es fast wieder aus wie vorher 

Mal ehrlich, eigentlich geht es aber beim AB doch um die Inhalte und nicht um die Darstellung. Obwohl man schon das lesen können sollte, was man schreibt oder sucht.

Ich denke, wir werden alle lernen, mit dem neuen Design umzugehen, Nutzer wie auch Betreiber.


----------



## Jose (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...der heute wahrscheinlich "meisstgehasste" User im Ab...
> 
> Wenn das hier einigermaßen reibungslos läuft, werde ich noch ein breites Template (Style) einspielen,



guter junge!


----------



## FelixSch (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite derzeit mich Hochdruck daran, einige Darstellungsfehler zu beheben.



Vergiss bitte die Blogs nicht, da ist ganz schön was im argen! Danke!


----------



## Inkognitofly (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> Wenn das hier einigermaßen reibungslos läuft, werde ich noch ein breites Template (Style) einspielen, damit die Jungs mit den "großen" Monitoren auch wieder Ihren Spaß haben.


Einfach ein Button einbauen ob man das Forum gecentert haben möchte oder nicht, wäre ein schneller weg !


----------



## peter II (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

mein Kommentar: Misslungen
Zusätzlich noch deutlich längere Ladezeit. Kundenunfreundlich!


----------



## padotcom (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Einfach Strg+ und alles ist schön riesig und die Streifen rechts und links sind weg. Auch für Blinde.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Mensch wenn ihr alle über den zuviel vorhandenen Platz schimpft - guckt mal inner Bucht gibt´s noch reichlich davon für schmales geld:
http://computer.shop.ebay.de/i.html...trksid=p3286.m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=162497


----------



## FelixSch (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



peter II schrieb:


> Zusätzlich noch deutlich längere Ladezeit.



Das ist mir auch aufgefallen! Also, die Ankündigung, 





> zudem sollte das ganze System dadurch schneller werden


 scheint sich nicht zu bewahrheiten. An meiner Leitung (25000er) liegt es nicht, alle anderen Seiten sind schnell wie eh und je.
Vielleicht sind das aber auch noch Startschwierigkeiten, die sich behoben haben, wenn das ganz Ding mal richtig in Schwung gekommen ist (01.01.2010?).
Was mich allerdings überrascht, das man mit einer halbfertigen Seite online geht. Der Einstieg mit der neuen Seite hätte vielleicht etwas besser laufen können.

Aber bei Veränderungen sind wir Nutzer ja doch ein bisschen wie die Urmenschen: "Ach was, Höhle brauchen wir nicht! Wir bleiben hier! Und Feuer! Das ist gefährlich! Wir sind schon immer ohne ausgekommen! Mach das wieder aus!"


----------



## Honeyball (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Inkognitofly schrieb:


> Einfach ein Button einbauen ob man das Forum gecentert haben möchte oder nicht, wäre ein schneller weg !


Hast Du 'nen Tipp bzw. breitere Joomla-Kenntnisse, wie man das mal eben realisieren könnte? Wenn man's nicht centered bleibt der rechte Rand breit, die Innengröße gibst Du in Joomla vor. Franz hat es vorhin mal 100 Pixel breiter versucht, aber da knallte es schon in die 1024er-Auflösung auf 'nem Netbook.





peter II schrieb:


> mein Kommentar: Misslungen
> Zusätzlich noch deutlich längere Ladezeit. Kundenunfreundlich!


Auch an Dich die Frage: Welcher Browser?


Einfach nur pauschal was Negatives sagen, hilft dem Franz nicht weiter, die verbliebenen Bugs zu finden und zu beseitigen....:m


----------



## FelixSch (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Auch an Dich die Frage: Welcher Browser?



Opera 10.10 i.V.m. Vista


----------



## Honeyball (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch aufgefallen! Also, die Ankündigung,  scheint sich nicht zu bewahrheiten. An meiner Leitung (25000er) liegt es nicht, alle anderen Seiten sind schnell wie eh und je.
> Vielleicht sind das aber auch noch Startschwierigkeiten, die sich behoben haben, wenn das ganz Ding mal richtig in Schwung gekommen ist (01.01.2010?).


Das hängt u.a. auch damit zusammen, dass Franz da ständig dran bastelt...



FelixSch schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings überrascht, das man mit einer halbfertigen Seite online geht. Der Einstieg mit der neuen Seite hätte vielleicht etwas besser laufen können.


Das liegt nun u.a. daran, dass wir die Datenbank nicht mal eben auf ein Testsystem spiegeln konnten. (s.u.)




FelixSch schrieb:


> Aber bei Veränderungen sind wir Nutzer ja doch ein bisschen wie die Urmenschen: "Ach was, Höhle brauchen wir nicht! Wir bleiben hier! Und Feuer! Das ist gefährlich! Wir sind schon immer ohne ausgekommen! Mach das wieder aus!"


allein schon deswegen gibt es massenweise kluge Professoren, die Doktorarbeiten und Habilitationen über "Change Management" geschrieben haben.
Sobald Franz wieder Zeit hat, werde ich ihm mal ein Buch darüber schenken....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> allein schon deswegen gibt es massenweise kluge Professoren, die Doktorarbeiten und Habilitationen über "Change Management" geschrieben haben.
> Sobald Franz wieder Zeit hat, werde ich ihm mal ein Buch darüber schenken....


Trau Dich doch - Aber denk dran, der Franz ist beim näxten Modtreffen auch wieder dabei und wird Dir das dann heftigst heimzahlen.....
;-))))))


hmmmmm, bei mir im normalen IE und im Firefox läufts schneller als vorher...
Ich änder da aber mangels Kenntnissen auch nie groß was an den Standardeinstellungen..


----------



## Honeyball (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Opera 10.10 i.V.m. Vista



mmmh, Vista.....Teufelswerk
Nein, ich meinte peter II wegen des Ladezeitenproblems#6

Die verschobenen Blogs sehe ich auch mit Chrome und IE :c


----------



## Tomasz (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> naja, die alte Seite war aber schon sehr hinterher, und *optisch* aus den 90igern.
> 
> MfG Algon



Ich sehe eben keine Änderung, außer dass alles etwas schmaler geworden ist und Grafiken nicht mehr in der vollen Größe gezeigt werden. Ob dies nun moderner ist.



Algon schrieb:


> ...
> Das AB Team hatte bestimmt seine Gründe das zu ändern, oder glaubst Du die wollen uns nur ärgern?
> 
> MfG Algon



Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass sie uns ärgern wollen, aber in diesem Thema geht es um die Usermeinungen und da ist es meiner Meinung nach angebracht auch mal kritische Worte zum neuen Layout zu schreiben. Wenn dies nicht gewollt wäre, dann hätte man dieses Thema von Seiten der Betreiber auch nicht eröffnen brauchen und so verstehe ich auch die letzten Kommentare von Thomas und Franz. Wie sollen sie denn wissen was gefällt und was stört, wenn sie nicht ein solches Thema eröffnen und sich selbst und damit auch uns bis zum 31.12. Zeit geben evtl. auf Userwünsche einzugehen und Änderungen vorzunehmen. Kritik muss doch nicht immer gleich was schlechtes sein. Kritik kann doch auch eine Bereicherung darstellen.
Und wem das neue Layout gefällt, dem sei es doch gegönnt. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> Kritik muss doch nicht immer gleich was schlechtes sein. Kritik kann doch auch eine Bereicherung darstellen


So isses, sofern fundiert und konstruktiv, dass man damit was anfangen kann.
Genau darum gibts den Thread ja.....


----------



## rob (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

bei mir läuft es genau so schnell wie vorher.
system: mac os x 10.4.11
browser: safari 4.0.4


----------



## Ein_Angler (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich frage mich wo alle diese ganze Werbung sehen? Ich sehe nix vielleicht liegt das auch am Ad Block Plus. 

Das einzige was mich am Layout stört ist das die Seite nicht skaliert. Diese feste Einteilung sieht auf meinem 16:9 Monitor nicht schön aus. Und bei der Geschwindigkeit ist das Angerboard etwas lahm stimmt ist aber nicht so dramatisch wie auf manch anderen Seiten.


----------



## FelixSch (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das hängt u.a. auch damit zusammen, dass Franz da ständig dran bastelt...



Gekauft!



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das liegt nun u.a. daran, dass wir die Datenbank nicht mal eben auf ein Testsystem spiegeln konnten. (s.u.)



Siehe unten wo? Okay, auch gekauft!

Nein, wie gesagt, begeistert bin ich nicht. Und ich habe heute leider viel zu viel Zeit (URLAUB!!!!!) um mich um was anderes zu kümmern! Aber jetzt nach 30000 Jahren haben wir das Feuer für und entdeckt und sind in Häuser eingezogen und so hoffe ich doch, das in absehbarer Zeit (20000 Jahre?) sich die Nutzer (wie ich auch) sich an das neue Design gewöhnt haben!


----------



## MefoProf (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Moin, 

bei mir läuft es mit Firefox genauso gut, wennn nicht sogar schneller. 

Im Prinzip find ich das neue Design besser, aber wenn es schon modern sein soll, dann begrabt bitte das häßliche grün gleich mit.:q

 Ich bin zwar kein Designer und somit auch kein Farbexperte, aber ich denke ein blau/grau oder blau/grün Ton würde besser zum Hintegrund passen.#6

In Bezug auf die Funktionalität sehe ich (wie Wolkenkrieger es gut beschrieben hat) ein paar Minuspunkte. Aber auch damit werde ich wohl zu Recht kommen. Schließlich verfassen die wenigsten hier seitenlange Kommentare 

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> und so hoffe ich doch, das in absehbarer Zeit (20000 Jahre?) sich die Nutzer (wie ich auch) sich an das neue Design gewöhnt haben!


Dann werden wir so "fies" sein und wieder ein neues Design bringen....
:vik::vik:


----------



## Honeyball (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Siehe unten wo? Okay, auch gekauft!


Posting 141 von mir:
_Zur Datenbankcopy: Als wir mal eine Datenbankcopy auf einen zweiten Server ziehen mussten, weil ich versehentlich einen ganzen Thread ins Nirwana gejagt hatte, hat das ziemlich genau 42 Stunden gedauert. Wenn wir diesen Weg mit zweitem Frontend etc. gehen müssten, dann wären wir für 2 Tage offline_


----------



## FelixSch (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann werden wir so "fies" sein und wieder ein neues Design bringen....
> :vik::vik:



Bis das einer weint!


----------



## Honeyball (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann werden wir so "fies" sein und wieder ein neues Design bringen....
> :vik::vik:



und zwar mindestens ein Jahr vorher :q:q:q


----------



## JanS (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Da das AB aber nicht selbst entwickelt ist, sondern auf Standardsoftware basiert (Joomla und vBulletin), relativiert sich das etwas. Die Probleme des IE6 mit dem Flash-Plugin sind ja nun webweit bekannt und allenthalben liest man die dringende Empfehlung, einen neueren oder anderen Browser einzusetzen.
> Zur Datenbankcopy: Als wir mal eine Datenbankcopy auf einen zweiten Server ziehen mussten, weil ich versehentlich einen ganzen Thread ins Nirwana gejagt hatte|rolleyes, hat das ziemlich genau 42 Stunden gedauert. Wenn wir diesen Weg mit zweitem Frontend etc. gehen müssten, dann wären wir für 2 Tage offline#c



Naja,

da gibt es schon mittel und wege 2 Systeme komplett nebeneinander her zu betreiben ohne das der eine Server in die Knie geht  ... auch nicht bei nem Backup oder sonstwie. Ich meine ich habe hier n Rechenzentrum mit wahrscheinlich 40 Servern auf denen überall ne DB draufläuft. Auf einiegen schiebe ich jede nacht mal eben mehrere Terrabyte auf ne Nas um die zu sichern ohne Probleme. Dazu gibt es ja auch die Möglichkeit Datenbanken "zusammen" zu fassen. 

Ich gehe davon aus das Ihr MySQL einsetzt auch hier sind die einsatzmöglichkeiten viel breiter als nur nen Textexport. Im Notfall gibt es auch noch die Möglichkleit tabellen in ne andere DB per Shell zu spiegeln. Hmmm ... naja ihr werdet das schon machen.

Und nur weil Jamoola und vBulletin "Standartsoftware" sind ist der Quellcode trotzdem mal Banane! Aber dennoch kann man ja darauf achten eine möglichst breite Masse an Browsern zu unterstützen. Ich selber setze keinen IE ein (nur um Neuentwicklungen von mir selber zu testen) kann aber nur sagen mit nem sauberen CSS und klaren XHTML kommen fast alle wunderbar klar. Da hatte ich noch "nie" große darstellungsprobleme ausser halt dem unterschiedlichen Boxenmodel wobei dat weiß man ja vorher.

Dennoch bin ich nicht vom Design überzeugt. "Never Change a running System" schrieb schon jemand eben. Wenn ich sowas wie nen neues Design benutze teste ich das vorher solange bis ich mir sicher bin das die paar kleinen Bug's die immer auftreten nicht besonders stören. Desweiteren dürfte Sich die "neue" Werbung nicht lohnen da ihr ja selber lesen könnt die User nun eher zu "Add-Blockern" greifen werden und somit das ganze für die Katz ist!


----------



## H3ndrik (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

ich finde es schrecklich...wäre froh wenn der alte rahmen wieder erscheinen würde|abgelehn


----------



## FelixSch (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Okay, bei den Blogs hat sich schon ordentlich was getan! 
Sehr gut, das ist doch mein Lieblingsbaby!

Allerdings ist der Platz für das eigentliche Geschreibsel durch die Navigationsleiste links doch enorm eingeschränkt. Ist jetzt noch etwa der halbe Bildschirm. Da bleibt nicht viel Platz für Urlaubsfotos...


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



MefoProf schrieb:


> aber wenn es schon modern sein soll, dann begrabt bitte das häßliche grün gleich mit.:q


#6

MfG Algon


----------



## Doc Plato (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



JanS schrieb:


> Dennoch bin ich nicht vom Design überzeugt. "Never Change a running System" schrieb schon jemand eben. Wenn ich sowas wie nen neues Design benutze teste ich das vorher solange bis ich mir sicher bin das die paar kleinen Bug's die immer auftreten nicht besonders stören. Desweiteren dürfte Sich die "neue" Werbung nicht lohnen da ihr ja selber lesen könnt die User nun eher zu "Add-Blockern" greifen werden und somit das ganze für die Katz ist!



#6#6#6




> Allerdings ist der Platz für das eigentliche Geschreibsel durch die Navigationsleiste links doch enorm eingeschränkt. *Ist jetzt noch etwa der halbe Bildschirm. Da bleibt nicht viel Platz für *Urlaubs*fotos...*



Sehe ich auch so. Aber der Franz bekommt das bestimmt hin!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Posting 141 von mir:
> _Zur Datenbankcopy: Als wir mal eine Datenbankcopy auf einen zweiten Server ziehen mussten, weil ich versehentlich einen ganzen Thread ins Nirwana gejagt hatte, hat das ziemlich genau 42 Stunden gedauert. Wenn wir diesen Weg mit zweitem Frontend etc. gehen müssten, dann wären wir für 2 Tage offline_



Hui! Honey! Da hat aber euer Spezi (wer auch immer das ist) Nachholbedarf in Sachen Datenbank :q

Ich habe schon mit Datenbanken im Terrabyte-Bereich gearbeitet. Aber wenn da eine Spiegelung 42 Stunden gedauert hätte, wäre ich beim Auftraggeber im hohen Bogen vom Gelände geflogen :q

Bei solch einem projekt, wie dem Anglerboard ist professionelle Hilfe hin und wieder ganz sinnvoll - was um Gottes Willen nicht abwertend den "Machern" gegenüber klingen soll.


----------



## ohneLizenz (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

ich denke das hier sowieso nur pseudoabfrage der meinungen ist und nicht ernst kommentare gewollt sind => gedacht: alles gewöhnen sich an alles irgendwann


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Gibt es eigendlich nen "GUTEN" Grund für die Änderung ?


 


Ick Zitiere mich ungern selbst |gr: ... Aber dürfte man darauf mal ne Antwort bekommen |kopfkrat


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Das hat einer schon einmal angekratzt: Wo ist die Spielhalle hin?|kopfkrat
Mal sehen wie es hier bis zur fertigstellung aussehen wird, dann gebe ich meine meinung dazu!(Das linke Navi fehlt mir trotzdem|gr

"Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *ToxicToolz* 

 
_Gibt es eigendlich nen "GUTEN" Grund für die Änderung ?"


Möchte ich auch gerne wissen!
_


gruß


----------



## Case (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hab einen Werbeblocker drin. Sehe also Keine.

Ist aber sehr langsam, das hier.

Und der Klassik-Style fehlt mir auch

Case


----------



## Udo561 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Im Moment gehts doch , nur ober rechts in der Ecke die beiden kleinen Angelboard Banner, damit könnte ich ohne Probleme leben.
Und der Hinweis von Ulli3D das man beim Firefox das Bild ganz einfach durch strg und + in die Breite ziehen kann ist Gold wert , so stört mich nichts mehr.
Gruß Udo


----------



## slowhand (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Mmh, ich sehe kaum Werbung, außer dem Balken oben drüber. Abgesehen davon ist das AB kostenlos und freiwillig, jeder entscheidet selbst...
Ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht ganz einfach, die Waage zu halten zwischen Einnahmen und Userzufriedenheit: Zuviel Werbung = User springen ab = Werbeparnter springen ab. Wenig Werbung = wenig Einnahmen, aber User glücklich. Ganz ehrlich, wäre ich am AB beteiligt, ich würde werbemäßig an die Grenzen des Zumutbaren gehen und mir die Taschen füllen! Warum auch nicht?! Im schlimmsten Fall schadet man nur sich selbst, wenn die Klicks einbrechen sollten. Aber da werden die Jungs schon rechtzeitig die Notbremse ziehen. Ich glaube nicht, daß einer  von denen diesen Goldesel vor die Wand fahren wird, nur um kurzfristig Kohle rauszuziehen...
Ach ja, zum neuen Aussehen: Wurde echt mal Zeit! Ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache, aber wird sich schon einschleifen.


----------



## Jose (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

ich hätte da noch mal einen vorschlag zur güte:
macht für das forum wieder das alte breite layout. hier kommts doch mehr auf die hohe lesbarkeit an als auf 'schönheit'.
so wie es jetzt ist dämpft es meine lust erheblich hier zu lesen. ist arg anstrengend. krieg ich plack :-(


----------



## fluefiske (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Und der Hinweis von Ulli3D das man beim Firefox das Bild ganz einfach durch strg und + in die Breite ziehen kann ist Gold wert , so stört mich nichts mehr.
> Gruß Udo


 
Das funkt auch beim IE.
Und Udo561 sein Fisch ist auch gewachsen auf 1.50m :q

Gruß Erich


----------



## Udo561 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Und Udo561 sein Fisch ist auch gewachsen auf 1.50m :q
> Gruß Erich


Wenn ich endlich mal einen Hecht von ü 1 Meter fangen würde wäre ich schon glücklich :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## WallerKalle04 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Jose schrieb:


> ich hätte da noch mal einen vorschlag zur güte:
> macht für das forum wieder das alte breite layout. hier kommts doch mehr auf die hohe lesbarkeit an als auf 'schönheit'.
> so wie es jetzt ist dämpft es meine lust erheblich hier zu lesen. ist arg anstrengend. krieg ich plack :-(


 
da geb ich dir recht! will mein altes ab wieder zurück!


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Jose schrieb:


> hier kommts doch mehr auf die hohe lesbarkeit an als auf 'schönheit'.
> so wie es jetzt ist dämpft es meine lust erheblich hier zu lesen. ist arg anstrengend. krieg ich plack



Ich glaube das träumst du nur. :q

Schmalerer Content = kürzere Zeilen = bessere Lesbarkeit. :g


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich finde nicht das Strg+ eine Lösung ist, damit wird alles groß - aber mehr Info bekomme ich nicht auf die Seite, ich muss noch mehr scrollen.

Was früher in eine Zeile gepasst hat ist jetzt kaum auf 2 Zeilen zu bekommen...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Schmalerer Content = kürzere Zeilen = bessere Lesbarkeit. :g



Kai, ich glaube das kann man auch anders sehen... :m

Ich finde es nicht gut wenn die Zeilen so schmal sind, für mich steigert das die Lesbarkeit absolut nicht, eher im Gegenteil. Von z.B. Bildern will ich garnicht reden.


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Kai, ich glaube das kann man auch anders sehen... :m



Kann man nicht. Das ist eine Tatsache.

Was meinst du warum man in Zeitungen und Magazinen mit mehreren Spalten arbeitet, anstatt den Text über das gesamte Format zu ziehen?

Je länger die Zeile, desto schwerer fällt es dem Auge in die nächste, darunter liegende Zeile zu springen. 
Wenn man die Inhalte breiter macht, müsste man eigentlich auch den Zeilenabstand erhöhen, dann ginge es wieder.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Gibt es einen Grund dafür alles unübersichtlicher zu machen? In meinem Blog geht auch nichts mehr. Wie auch wenn die Fotobreiten angepasst waren auf die alte Forumsbreite.


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Für mich sind die beiden "toten" Seitenteile einfach nur verschenkter Platz...
Da ich die Werbung ausgeblendet habe ist da nun wirklich NICHTS mehr...
Toter Raum 
Das +/- macht halt leider auch die Schrift größer, das ist ein Nachteil.

Aber mir soll's egal sein.

btw. wenn mich als User das Ab monatlich nen Euro kosten würde, sprich 12 Tacken im Jahr und ich dafür ne werbefreie Plattform bekommen würde, ich würde es machen...


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> btw. wenn mich als User das Ab monatlich nen Euro kosten würde, sprich 12 Tacken im Jahr und ich dafür ne werbefreie Plattform bekommen würde, ich würde es machen...


sowas gibt es in anderen Foren. Member, die sich an den Kosten beteiligen bekommen einen anderen Status (werbefrei)
Und noch mal zu dem ausblenden der Werbung. 
Der Betreiber bietet hier eine kostenloses Forum, was mit Werbung finanziert wird. Findet Ihr  das Ausblenden der Werbung und die damit sinkenden Einnahmen fair? Nur eine Frage.

MfG Algon

Edit: Ich finde das Forum so besser. Nur über das Grün sollte man noch mal nachdenken. Biiiitttte


----------



## Erumaro (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Nein, das sagt ja auch keiner, aber warum nicht linksbündig, ein bissel breiter, und die Werbung rechts daneben? 
So, dass zumindest die Textfelder die gleiche Breite wie beim Layout davor haben?

Dass sich so ein Board nicht von selbst trägt, ist klar....


----------



## Der-Lacker (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also mir gefällt das neue Design ganz gut. Werbungsprobleme habe ich keine, mein CrazyBrowser blendet da alles aus. :g

Gerad die Hauptseite gefällt mir, sah die alte doch irgendwie nach ner Kinderkrabbelgruppe aus. :q
Es wirkt jetzt alles "erwachsener". #6

Das ganze wirkt sehr aufgeräumt und übersichtlich. Mal schauen was in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen noch so an Änderungen kommen. Ich finds bisher jedenfalls ganz gut. :vik:


----------



## Laserbeak (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Werbung hin oder her. Wer sie nicht ausblenden kann, soll es sich zeigen lassen. Hier wird ein informatives Forum geboten, welches für den Nutzer kostenneutral sein soll. Bitte nicht vergessen, wir haben hier auch eine Menge Jugendliche.

Aber das Layout an sich ist schlichtweg ungeeignet.
Wer sich hier an professionellen Zeitungsseiten orientieren will, muss dass deutlich anders lösen.
Die z.Zt. freien Seitenbereiche sind in einer absolut ungeeigneten Farbe gestaltet. Und die Lösung, den Bereich heranzuzoomen, um diese Bereiche auszublenden ist es ebenso.
Kein Mensch ist so blind wie Puck die Stubenfliege.
Dadurch wird die Schrift viel zu groß.

An die Designer und Layouter, die sich dies hier ausgedacht haben geht meine Bitte, sich an anderen Foren zu orientieren, um die Lesbarkeit zu erhöhen.
Das hier geht gar nicht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich finde das völlig überflüßig. Vorher war alles wunderbar lesbar, jetzt ist es gequetschter. ich muß mehr scrollen und ich habe eine halbe leere Seite. Ätzend.


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Erumaro schrieb:


> Nein, das sagt ja auch keiner, aber warum nicht linksbündig, ein bissel breiter, und die Werbung rechts daneben?


mir ging es auch nur um das Ausblenden, nicht um die Anordnung.

MfG Algon


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also ich für meinen Teil hab da kein schlechtes Gewissen...
zumal diese Werbung oben und rechts für mich persönlich extrem aufdringlich ist, bei Spiegel online stört mich das nicht, weil ich da sowieso nur kurz was lese, wenn überhaupt, bei wetteronline schau ich auch nur kurz rein.
Wie gesagt, das wa sich da heute morgen gesehen habe bevor ich es weggeblendet habe fand ich echt abstoßend und sehr sehr aufdringlich


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Nach ein paar Modifikationen lässt´s sich mit dem neuen Design schon leben.....

Aber die Schrift dürfte ein wenig "Augenfreundlicher" sein


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

So.. habe den Style "AB-Classic" .. mal auf "Breite" gebracht.

Hier klicken: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/?styleid=24


----------



## Matchangler92 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

ich will ja nicht meckern, aber das neue layout sieht so trist aus, das alte sah einfach lebendiger aus...
Das neue erinnert mich irgendwie an die graue monotonie des Schulalltags!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Auf jeden Fall schon deutlich besser! #6#6#6

Jetzt muss ich noch suchen ob man das ganze in weiss bekommt, so hat alles einen Blaustich... Sieht ein bisschen aus als wäre der Monitor kaputt. |rolleyes

Was kann man da tun, habe ich da Möglichkeiten das zu ändern?

Aber die Aufteilung finde ich so schon viel angenehmer!


----------



## Udo561 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hi Franz,
super , ich denke mal so kann jeder damit leben #6
Und in 3 Wochen spricht eh niemand mehr darüber , so zumindest meine Erfahrung in anderen Foren |supergri
Den " Blaustich" empfinde ich persönlich als angenehm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Der-Lacker (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> So.. habe den Style "AB-Classic" .. mal auf "Breite" gebracht.
> 
> Hier klicken: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/?styleid=24


 
Jetzt ist der Rand links doppelt so breit wie rechts.  Forum ist zwar breiter aber noch nicht zentriert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ihr merkt schon, dass ihr es uns nicht gerade einfacher macht?
Paar Zitate nur von dieser Seite des Threads:



> Das ganze wirkt sehr aufgeräumt und übersichtlich. Mal schauen was in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen noch so an Änderungen kommen. Ich finds bisher jedenfalls ganz gut





> Ich finde das völlig überflüßig. Vorher war alles wunderbar lesbar, jetzt ist es gequetschter. ich muß mehr scrollen und ich habe eine halbe leere Seite. Ätzend.





> Edit: Ich finde das Forum so besser. Nur über das Grün sollte man noch mal nachdenken. Biiiitttte





> Wie gesagt, das wa sich da heute morgen gesehen habe bevor ich es weggeblendet habe fand ich echt abstoßend und sehr sehr aufdringlich





> Gerad die Hauptseite gefällt mir, sah die alte doch irgendwie nach ner Kinderkrabbelgruppe aus.
> Es wirkt jetzt alles "erwachsener".





> An die Designer und Layouter, die sich dies hier ausgedacht haben geht meine Bitte, sich an anderen Foren zu orientieren, um die Lesbarkeit zu erhöhen.
> Das hier geht gar nicht


----------



## opi2001 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Neues Layout hin oder her den einen gefällts den anderen nicht.Werbung zum finanzieren ist auch wichtig ,hauptsache ist der Inhalt des Forums.Und nach 10 Jahren kann man ja mal was neues probieren.


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

um's noch schwerer für euch zu machen: so wie es jetzt zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist, linksbündig mit graublauem Hintergrund - ist es absolut unerträglich. 

Und macht doch mal diese antiken Doppelkonturen endlich weg. *duckundweg*

/Nur Spaß, scheinbar hat hier ja jeder ne Meinung... |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

pffffffffffffffffffffffffff.....................

sorry, konnt ich mir jetzt echt nicht verkneifen....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> So.. habe den Style "AB-Classic" .. mal auf "Breite" gebracht.
> 
> Hier klicken: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/?styleid=24




Sehr schön.. wenn jetzt noch die hellblaue Hintergrundfarbe verschwindet bin ich glücklich.

Ansonsten finde ich das neue Layout nicht wirklich schön. Vor allem vermisse ich wie viele andere auch, die Navi-Leiste.

Probleme mit Werbung habe ich keine, bei mir wird alles bis auf die im Kopf der Seite weggeblendet.

Sicherlich muß Werbung sein, wenn man ein kostenloses Board genießen (und bieten) möchte. Diesen Kompromiß muß man halt eingehen.
Es zwingt mich ja niemand dazu auf die Werbung zu klicken.
Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wieder zum alten Layout zurückzukehren...


----------



## Erumaro (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@ Franz: Suuuuuuuuuuuuuper! 

Genauso meinte ich das! TOP!!!!! #6#6#6#6#6#6#6

Danke sehr!


Damit kann ich sehr gut leben! Farbe ist mir egal! 

Nochmal: Super gemacht!#6#6#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Schlimm...absolut bodenlos abgrundtief schlimm... #t Das kommt dabei heraus wenn man einen Haufen Dilettanten überhaupt erst nach ihrer Meinung fragt...


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Sehr schön Franz, das VB3 default bitte genauso oder die blaue Schrift in dem grün anpassen, das tut in den Augen weh


----------



## Der-Lacker (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hmmm linksbündig... und was mache ich jetzt mit meiner freien Fläche rechts?!?! ^^ Dann setzt da doch vielleicht als Hintergrund einfach ein schönes Foto von nem Fisch ein - Forelle die springt oder so. Das Bild fixiert ihr dann das es nicht mitscrolled und gut ist.  

Klar ist es schwer, allen Leuten gerecht zu werden. Davon mal ganz abgesehen wird es sowieso nicht klappen!


----------



## bigbetter (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Auch von mir ein kurzes Feedback.

Mir fehlt die Navi-Leiste zum springen.

Hintergrund für mich zu hell.

Bei mir läuft das gesamte AB sehr langsam seit umstellung. :c


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Der-Lacker schrieb:


> Hmmm linksbündig... und was mache ich jetzt mit meiner freien Fläche rechts?!?! ^^ Dann setzt da doch vielleicht als Hintergrund einfach ein schönes Foto von nem Fisch ein - Forelle die springt oder so. Das Bild fixiert ihr dann das es nicht mitscrolled und gut ist.



Alter, ich spring gleich aus dem Fenster oder häng mich irgendwo auf... #t


----------



## Erumaro (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@ Der Lacker: Irgendwo muss die Werbung ja dann wohl auch noch hin! 
Ich seh da auch nix, aber ich hab auch alles geblockt! 

Ich finds gut so! #6

Geschwindigkeitsprobleme hab ich nicht!!!


----------



## Der-Lacker (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich bin ja selber Forenadmin bei einer Bandseite. Vielleicht kann man da ja vom Stil anpassen. Das Board geht über die komplette Seite. 

http://www.trivium-fan.de/forum/

Aber Achtung! Ist dunkel.


----------



## Der-Lacker (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Erumaro schrieb:


> @ Der Lacker: Irgendwo muss die Werbung ja dann wohl auch noch hin!
> Ich seh da auch nix, aber ich hab auch alles geblockt!


 
Sry, hab an die Werbung gar nicht gedacht. ^^


----------



## rob (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> So.. habe den Style "AB-Classic" .. mal auf "Breite" gebracht.
> 
> Hier klicken: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/?styleid=24



perfekt franz!
hast du gut gemacht, so sieht für mich auf meinem monitor alles schon viel besser aus. #6
hintergrund weiss wäre auch mein liebling(der jetzige entspricht genau meiner monitorhintergrundfarbe), aber gut, man kann ja nicht alles haben.
die restlichen kleineren buggs werden sicher von dir problemlos behoben werden, da bin ich überzeugt.

wird sich schon alles einspielen.

danke und super!!
lg rob


----------



## Erumaro (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Wie gesagt, vergesst die Werbung nicht!!!

Irgendwie muss sich das Board auch tragen.... Also ich für meinen Teil hab dafür Verständnis und kann mit dem Rand rechts gut leben....


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> So.. habe den Style "AB-Classic" .. mal auf "Breite" gebracht.
> 
> Hier klicken: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/?styleid=24



ja, so ist vieel besser! Danke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







jetzt noch ein wenig an den Farben arbeiten, und gut ist


----------



## Der-Lacker (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> kann davon dann vielleicht einer ein Foto machen? Das wär doch toll so als Hintergrund fürs AB :m


 
Man sieht nur die baumelnden Beine vor dem Monitor wo das AB geöffnet ist. :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hoffentlich gibt jeder unserem Franz ein Bier aus, dem er bis jetzt schon geholfen hat....


----------



## FelixSch (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



JohnvanJerk schrieb:


> In meinem Blog geht auch nichts mehr. Wie auch wenn die Fotobreiten angepasst waren auf die alte Forumsbreite.



An die Blogs hatte ich auch zuerst gedacht, besonders deine doch recht großen Bilder haben echt unter der Operation gelitten. Mein Logo-Bild habe ich schon in der Breite angepasst... Leider funktioniert im Bolgteil die automatische Verkleinerung der Bilder nicht. Wäre schön, wenn man das noch irgendwie einbinden könnte.

Aber sei mal ehrlich, wer außer uns beiden wird denn die Blogs ernsthaft vermissen?


----------



## Der-Lacker (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibt jeder unserem Franz ein Bier aus, dem er bis jetzt schon geholfen hat....


 
Kann man nur hoffen das er seeeeeeeehr trinkfest ist.


----------



## Erumaro (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Er kann ja in unserer Sektenkneipe vorbeischauen, da gibts für ihn fünf Maß auf mich!!!! 

Aber auch so würde er die von mir bekommen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> Kann man nur hoffen das er seeeeeeeehr trinkfest ist.



Der ist Admin/Mod im AB!!
Soll heißen:
Das ist bei uns Grundvoraussetzung.........


----------



## FelixSch (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibt jeder unserem Franz ein Bier aus, dem er bis jetzt schon geholfen hat....



Und Bitte:

#g


----------



## Erumaro (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

#g #g#g#g#g


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibt jeder unserem Franz ein Bier aus, dem er bis jetzt schon geholfen hat....



"Warenschulden sind Holschulden"

wenn er vorbeikommt, kriegt er eins - versprochen!


----------



## Der-Lacker (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Trotzdem gefällt mir das linksbündige iwie nicht.... ^^ Aber nun gut. #6


----------



## Erumaro (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

*peng* *plumps*


----------



## rob (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

weiss, weiss es ist weiss:m:m:m:m

ich schick schon mal ein fass bier nach bayern.
haben dort eh kein gescheites:q


----------



## locotus (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

es ist weiß, nur mal so

ok war jemand schneller.

Richtet doch ein Bierspendenkonto für Franz ein:m


----------



## rob (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

puhh aber jetzt mit karpfen...wer hatte die idee, auf den bodden mit dem burchen :r


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Weiß oder Fische als Hintergrund?


----------



## locotus (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich seh Fische, sollen das Karpfen sein, ich find Forellen aber schöner. Sorry den konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen.

Weiß ist auf Dauer glaub ich angenehmer für die Augen


----------



## slowhand (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Mann, dieser statische Fisch-Hintergrund ist aber die Hölle...


----------



## Udo561 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Wieder was neues , jetzt habe ich Fische im Hintergrund 
Wenn ich dazu abstimmen dürfte würde ich auf die Fische gerne verzichten , auf die im Hintergrund , nicht auf die ich noch fangen werde 
Gruß Udo


----------



## rob (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

für mich bitte in weiss:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also bei mir ist der Ganze Monitor jetzt gefüllt mit AB...
die Werbung WÄRE ganz rechts, müßte ich also hinscrollen, mach' ich aber nicht 
Und nochmal, diese Art der Werbung, sprich ein mehr als auffälliges Banner etc. so plaziert wie vor der Ausblendung, empfinde ich als extrem störend.
ich bin auch einer dem die Werbung im TV so dermaßen auf den Sack geht, daß ich den Privatfernsehmüll nicht mehr schaue. wir haben auch keinen Fernseher im Wohnzimmer, weil sowieso nur Müll läuft.

Werbung ist ja in Ordnung, nur darf sie das eigentliche Thema nicht verdecken.


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Mir bitte auch einen weißen Hintergrund


----------



## Erumaro (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Sorry, aber ja, die Fische im Hintergrund nerven beim lesen.... 

#c

Weiß, bitteeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Karpfen sind ja wohl das gruseligste Motiv welches man sich denken kann. Furchtbar. Kann es nicht wenigstens ein vernünftiger Angelfisch sein und nicht diese alles vollschei...den Wassermastschweine?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

weisser Hintergrund, und ´nen Liter Jagertee, bitte :m





Dankeeeeeeee!


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Weiß bitte 
und BITTE, kümmer dich um die Schriftfarbe Franz... Das grelle blau auf dem satten grün tut echt in den Augen weh...

Mein geliebter VB3default ist ja noch in Schmalhannesfassung :-(
Wenn Du mir den breit machst, laß ich Dich auch in Ruhe  #h


----------



## Erumaro (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Yipieeeehhhh,

es ist weiß!


----------



## locotus (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Der Mann ist gut


----------



## Erumaro (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Superklasse! #6#6#6#6

Also, wenns so bleibt, ist alles super-gut!!!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also der Formfaktor gefällt mir so wie es jetzt ist, richtig gut.
Danke Franz, haste gut gemacht.
Die Fische im Hintergrund sind ganz nett, aber gewöhnungsbedürftig und erhöhen die Arbeit für die Augen beim Lesen und finden von Textpassagen.
=> Daher glaube ich, dass weiß der bessere Hintergrund ist.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

So, Hintergrund ist und bleibt jetzt weiß.

Also nochmal für alle:
Wem das Standard-Style "AB Neu mit Nav" zu klein ist, oder sonstwie nicht gefällt. Der kann links unten auf der Seite "AB Classic" auswählen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Die Classic Version ist auf jeden Fall besser #6


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Kann man links die Spalte mit Name und Benutzerbild etwas schmaler machen?


----------



## kotraeppchen (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hallo, also ich finde des neue Layout gut. Ich fande das alte viel zu unübersichtlich und einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Sicherlich werden wieder einige meckern. Das ist doch überall so bei Layoutsänderungen - man muss sich eben an das neue gewöhnen, aber meistens sind es ja Verbesserungen an die man sich gewöhnen muss. Grüße


----------



## Erumaro (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Naja, da man jetzt ja die Möglichkeit hat, aus beiden Varianten zu wählen, sollte doch für jeden etwas dabei sein....

#6


----------



## Slotti (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

grauenhaft um total daneben, leider haben wir nicht den 1. April von daher habe ich wenig Hoffnung das sich da wieder was ändert.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



kotraeppchen schrieb:


> Ich fande das alte viel zu unübersichtlich und einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.



Äh? Was ist bitte an dem neuen "zeitgemäßer" und vor allem was ist "übersichtlicher" geworden??? Das ich jetzt mehr scrollen muß?

Die Struktur des Forums ist doch die gleiche geblieben. Obwohl auf der Ebene sicherlich erheblich höherer Handlungsbedarf besteht. 
Ich schätze nicht, dass man dadurch, dass man das Forum schlechter lesbar macht den deutschen Forumsinnovationspreis bekommt.

Ehrlich gesagt fühle ich mich gerade etwas manipuliert. Erst wird einem die denkbar schlechteste Lösung vorgesetzt in der Hoffnung, dass dann alle "Igitt" schreien, um dann eine abgemilderte Version zu präsentieren, bei der dann viele sich beruhigen um festzustellen, dass es schlimmer hätte kommen können.




Erumaro schrieb:


> Naja, da man jetzt ja die Möglichkeit hat, aus beiden Varianten zu wählen, sollte doch für jeden etwas dabei sein....
> 
> #6



Genau, weil die zweite Version noch "zeitgemäßer" und funktionaler ist.


----------



## Jacky Fan (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich wechsel auf Classic zurück


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Danke für den Tip mit dem Classic-Style.
Jetzt ist es wieder nett anzusehen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ist doch alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit.
Die Umgewöhnphase habe ich bei jeder neuen Windows Version.
Nach ein paar Tagen ist dann auch gut... :m


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Äh? Was ist bitte an dem neuen "zeitgemäßer" und vor allem was ist "übersichtlicher" geworden??? Das ich jetzt mehr scrollen muß?


sorry, aber ich finde es jetzt auch zeitgemäßer und übersichtlicher. 
ganz links, so wie jetzt, ist super. DAS GRÜÜÜN!!


MfG Algon


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> aber einen "Vorteil" kann ich beim besten Willen nirgends erkenen



Du musst es nur aufschrauben und neu einfetten, dann wirst Du es schon sehen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Was jetzt übersichtlicher sein soll kann ich auch beim besten Willen nicht erkennen. Es ist nur kleiner geworden, was für meinen Geschmack durch verkürzen von Titeln die Übersichtlichkeit noch weiter einschränkt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Und es ist furchtbar. Klickt mal "Seite neu laden" und was seht ihr? Karpfen ....würg. Ich fürchte die Boilieilluminaten schlagen zurück und wir sollen alle auf den richtigen Zielfisch im Unterbewußtsein getacktet werden.


----------



## Erumaro (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also, ich sehe die Karpfen weder bei der einen noch der anderen Variante.... 

Sie waren mal kurz da, aber gott sei dank jetzt wieder weg... 

Ich bleib dabei, die Classic-Variante ist gut, damit kann ich leben... #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Lösch mal dein cache Uli.


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Lösch mal dein cache Uli.


 
oder die Karpfen haben sich in die Netzhaut gebrannt

MfG Algon


----------



## JohnvanJerk (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



FelixSch schrieb:


> An die Blogs hatte ich auch zuerst gedacht, besonders deine doch recht großen Bilder haben echt unter der Operation gelitten. Mein Logo-Bild habe ich schon in der Breite angepasst... Leider funktioniert im Bolgteil die automatische Verkleinerung der Bilder nicht. Wäre schön, wenn man das noch irgendwie einbinden könnte.
> 
> Aber sei mal ehrlich, wer außer uns beiden wird denn die Blogs ernsthaft vermissen?



keiner


----------



## MichaelB (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Moin,

keine Karpfen 

In "Classic" ist´s doch okai - und das was ich suche finde ich auch in anderen Layouts #h

Also mir ist´s eigentlich schnurrrz 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich weis ja nicht welche Drogen die Verantwortlichen nehmen#c...ich kann aber den gut gemeinten Rat geben weniger davon zu nehmen! :m
Mir fällt zu dieser Verschlimmbesserung bloß eines ein.#d 
*Never change a running system!*

Denn wenn etwas gut oder sogar sehr gut ist dann lässt man es wie es ist. Denn etwas besseres kommt selten nach. 
Was sich hier ja auch wieder bestätigt hat!


----------



## locotus (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Die Karpfen sind wenn überhaupt für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde zu sehen, so what. Für manche Leute ist ein Glas anscheinend immer halb leer anstatt halb voll. Jammern auf hohem Niveau gehört bei uns Deutschen wohl mittlerweile einfach dazu.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Warum macht ihr den header nicht grün? der tabellenrand sieht so verloren aus.


----------



## Jose (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> So.. habe den Style "AB-Classic" .. mal auf "Breite" gebracht.
> 
> Hier klicken: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/?styleid=24



sag ich ja, gut der jung'
wennste zeit hast, nerv sowieso, könntest du auch das VB3-Default wie das AB Classic  ausrichten? 
kann mit dem grün nichts anfangen 


und jetzt macht werbung wie ihr wollt. wers nicht mag kann's ja abschalten.





WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Alter, ich spring gleich aus dem Fenster oder häng mich irgendwo auf... #t



leere versprechung


----------



## Erumaro (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Lars: #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



locotus schrieb:


> Die Karpfen sind wenn überhaupt für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde zu sehen, so what. Für manche Leute ist ein Glas anscheinend immer halb leer anstatt halb voll. Jammern auf hohem Niveau gehört bei uns Deutschen wohl mittlerweile einfach dazu.




Kann man jetzt auch schon automatisiert ein paar Phrasen dreschen?


----------



## maesox (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

....und mir fehlt jetzt der button "Bilder hinzu fügen" was meine Galerie angeht....


...obs dieses Mal damit was zu tun hat#c


----------



## Erumaro (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Kann man jetzt auch schon automatisiert ein paar Phrasen dreschen?



Kann man vielleicht auch mal die Mühe anerkennen, die sich jemand gibt, es allen recht zu machen, obwohl es anscheinend ein paar Leute gibt, denen man gar nichts recht machen kann??? #d


----------



## GreenMonsta (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



krauthi schrieb:


> für mein geschmack zu viel und zu große werbung #d




So siehts aus


----------



## maesox (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

....so läufts nun mal ab !!!!#c
...ohne Werbung<geht gar nichts...auch wenns tierisch nervt


----------



## wacko (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

ich seh keine werbung ??? Der Rand außen (links und rechts) ist weiß. Heute morgen war da aber eklige Werbung... wurde das schon wieder geändert?


----------



## wusel345 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hi Leute,

entweder ich bin doof, blind oder was auch immer. Ich seh nicht mehr "Werbung" wie vorher. Ok, 10 Minuten hab ich gebraucht, um mich zurecht zu finden, aber dass wars dann auch. Als ich kapiert habe, dass die Linkleiste nicht mehr links zu finden ist, ging alles wieder seinen gewohnten Gang.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Erumaro schrieb:


> Kann man vielleicht auch mal die Mühe anerkennen, die sich jemand gibt, es allen recht zu machen, obwohl es anscheinend ein paar Leute gibt, denen man gar nichts recht machen kann??? #d



Oh natürlich. Hier ist ja etwas gemacht worden. Jauchzet laut und lobet den Herrn, denn es ist etwas passiert. Äußert euch bloß nicht kritisch, denn allen recht machen kann man es eh nicht.

Mal ganz am Rande, so wie ich die AB-Verantwortlichen kenne sind die durchaus in der Lage den sachlichen Teil vom polemischen Teil zu trennen. Franz macht ja nun auch die ganze Zeit hin und her und ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass es am Ende mehr Layouts gibt als vorher, damit auch jeder sein blau oder grün oder rosarötchen wieder hat. Thomas bittet hier mehrfach um Kritik, weil er sie lesen möchte und nicht weil er es jedem Recht machen will. 

Meine Fragen sind eigentlich noch nicht beantwortet. Was ist denn jetzt genau zeitgemäßer? Was ist konkret besser - also benutzerfreundlicher und komfortabler geworden? Bitt ganz konkrete Beispiele.

Diese Phrasendrescherei, halbes Glas - volles Glas, in Deutschland kann man es niemanden recht machen, blablablubb nervt. Entweder hat man eine Meinung zur Thematik oder man soll sollte sich aus Diskussionen raushalten. Das es im Zuge dieser innovtiven Neuerung ein Riesenballyhoo gibt war Franz oder Thomas wohl auch durchaus vorher klar.


----------



## wacko (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

uaaah jez hab ich auf nen link geklickt den hier einer gepostet hat und der rand (auf beiden seiten) ist weg . so sieht das sehr komisch aus... alles so langezogen.... moaaaah technik ....


----------



## maesox (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

So sieht das bei mir auch aus..


----------



## Tomasz (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Fragen sind eigentlich noch nicht beantwortet. Was ist denn jetzt genau zeitgemäßer? Was ist konkret besser - also benutzerfreundlicher und komfortabler geworden? Bitt ganz konkrete Beispiele.
> ...



An dieser Stelle würde ich mich gerne meinem Vorredner anschließen#6.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## wacko (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

uiii toll... matze schau bei einstellungen dann 2. von unten da kannste layout umstellen. das vom franky gefällt mir gut. werde mal schaun was es noch für welche gibt. muss jez aber erstmal off  hau rein


----------



## Erumaro (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Oh natürlich. Hier ist ja etwas gemacht worden. Jauchzet laut und lobet den Herrn, denn es ist etwas passiert. Äußert euch bloß nicht kritisch, denn allen recht machen kann man es eh nicht.
> 
> Mal ganz am Rande, so wie ich die AB-Verantwortlichen kenne sind die durchaus in der Lage den sachlichen Teil vom polemischen Teil zu trennen. Franz macht ja nun auch die ganze Zeit hin und her und ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass es am Ende mehr Layouts gibt als vorher, damit auch jeder sein blau oder grün oder rosarötchen wieder hat. Thomas bittet hier mehrfach um Kritik, weil er sie lesen möchte und nicht weil er es jedem Recht machen will.
> 
> ...




Aaaalsooo, 

natürlich soll hier jeder seine Meinung kundtun, nur bin ich der Meinung, dass dann persönliche Angriffe fehl am Platz sind und (wie mein Großvater schon sagte) der Ton die Musik spielt...
Mit kontraproduktivem Gejammere und ständiger Negativseherei ändert man hier gar nichts.
Fakt: Es ändert sich etwas! Findet Euch damit ab! 
Ich finde, wenn sich sowieso schon was ändern muss, soll man das beste draus machen... Das niemals etwas perfekt ist und man es wie gesagt nicht allen recht machen kann, ist klar. Aber wenn man diesen Thread hier verfolgt hat, weiß man, dass auf die Wünsche der User eingegangen wird, und das irgendwo einer sitzt und Blut und Wasser schwitzt, um es in den Griff zu bekommen. 
Dies ist ein kostenloses Board, also finde ich, man kann die Arbeit der Admins ruhig mal würdigen und auch, dass sie uns die Möglichkeit geben, zwischen zwei Varianten zu wählen.
Wie gesagt, es ändert sich etwas, okay. Wenn es einem nicht passt, muss man gehen. Punkt.
Schimpfen bringt uns nicht weiter, jammern bringt uns nicht weiter und streiten auch nicht. 
In dem Sinne: sachlich bleiben, und konstruktive Vorschläge machen!!!

Und zum zeitgemäßen: Honneyball hat am Anfang versucht, es zu erklären... Ob man es nachvollziehen kann, oder seiner Meinung ist, oder es anders sieht... Man muss den Verantwortlichen auch zugestehen, dass sie in ihrem Sinne ihr Projekt ändern....


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Im Moment ist nur der Style "AB Classic" zu gebrauchen, sonst haben alle Styles noch den breiten toten Rand an beiden Seiten.

Beim AB Classic Style sollten wie gesagt noch die Farben angepaßt werden, das blau im grün ist so grell, daß man es fast schon nicht mehr sieht... rot im grün ist auch sehr grell, 
Die Navi Leiste an der Seite habe ich noch nie gebraucht und sie war auch weggeschaltet bei mir durch Nutzung des VB3default Styles.

Solange der VB3default Style noch schmal ist, bleibe ich auf AB Classic, auch wenn die Farben in den Augen wehtun aber die unübersichtliche "Schmalhannesversion" in den anderen Styles tu ich mir nicht an...


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Moin,
also ich sehe keine Werbung am Rand und das Layout gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt besser als vorher. Mein gott und in 2 Tagen regt sich sowieso kein "Schwein" mehr drüber auf wie das Layout der Seite ist.


----------



## hans albers (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

sach mal ,
wie ändert man nochmal den style ?

greetz
lars


----------



## Erumaro (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ganz unten links in der grünen Leiste....

@ Obelt:
Der Ausspruch mit den Phrasen gedroschen stammt von Sundvogel, nicht von mir...

Wie gesagt, ziemlich zu Anfang hat Honneyball versucht, es zu erklären....  Ob man es auch so sieht, mag davon abweichen....


----------



## hans albers (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

..danke...


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Erumaro schrieb:


> Mit kontraproduktivem Gejammere und ständiger Negativseherei ändert man hier gar nichts.
> Fakt: Es ändert sich etwas! Findet Euch damit ab!



Mensch Thomas, du kannst den Thread hier zu machen. Der Kollege über mir hat gerade die ultimative Empfehlung gegeben. Schluß mit lustig und der lästigen Diskutiererei.



Erumaro schrieb:


> Dies ist ein kostenloses Board, also finde ich, man kann die Arbeit der Admins ruhig mal würdigen und auch, dass sie uns die Möglichkeit geben, zwischen zwei Varianten zu wählen.



Vielleicht ist dir ja aufgefallen, dass man das auch schon vorher konnte. Die Arbeit der Moderatoren wird ganz sicher in hohem Maße gewürdigt, ich wäre der letzte der das nicht täte.


----------



## wacko (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

In den einstellungen bei nützliche links. Dann das 2. Unterste


----------



## Erumaro (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@ Sundvogel:

Dann sind wir uns doch einig... Oder?

Und Deine feine Ironie im ersten Absatz werde ich mal einfach überhören... :q

*handsshake* ?

Ich hab mich ja am Anfang auch über die Änderungen geärgert, aber kann mit der "Classic"-Variante leben...


----------



## hans albers (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

moin

also der vb3 default ist bei mir gar nicht so schlecht...
da ich mit 15 er laptop zuhause online gehe

bei dem linksbündigen ab classic kann ich  die 
beiträge nicht mehr ohne viel scrollen lesen.

greetz
lar


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Erumaro schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, vergesst die Werbung nicht!!!
> 
> Irgendwie muss sich das Board auch tragen.... Also ich für meinen Teil hab dafür Verständnis und kann mit dem Rand rechts gut leben....





hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> also der vb3 default ist bei mir gar nicht so schlecht...
> da ich mit 15 er laptop zuhause online gehe
> ...



Nix gibts, den VB3default will ich breit haben 
den hatte ich immer weil angenehm für die Augen und so schmal mag ich den nicht haben, sieht aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt, alles zu klein und auch die Vergrößerung ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei, weil eben alles größer wird und man noch mehr scrollen muß.
Anfangs dachte ich noch damit könnte ich leben aber bei genauerem Hinsehen is' es doch Mist.


----------



## hans albers (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> Nix gibts, den VB3default will ich breit haben


na ,
dann für dich breit ,für mich dünn..:q

da bei mir mit laptop besser 
....weniger scrollen

greetz
lars


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Danke, ich fühl mich endlich wie am Rhein, keine Fische :q

Für mich ist es jetzt mehr als OK!


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Danke, ich fühl mich endlich wie am Rhein, keine Fische :q
> 
> Für mich ist es jetzt mehr als OK!



Im Classic Style? Die Farben sind Dir nicht zu grell? Also die blaue Schrift im Grün?


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Nabend,

Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn.

Vorher fand ich das wesentlich besser. Und die Frage nach dem "warum" für diese Änderung stellt sich mir auch. Verbesserungsfaktor für mich gleich O,OOOOOOOO!


----------



## Slotti (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Nix gibts, den VB3default will ich breit haben
> den hatte ich immer weil angenehm für die Augen und so schmal mag ich den nicht haben, sieht aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt, alles zu klein und auch die Vergrößerung ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei, weil eben alles größer wird und man noch mehr scrollen muß.
> Anfangs dachte ich noch damit könnte ich leben aber bei genauerem Hinsehen is' es doch Mist.



Volle Zustimmung, 

das war auch immer "mein" Style das normale grün mochte ich noch nie.


----------



## Inkognitofly (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> Hast Du 'nen Tipp bzw. breitere Joomla-Kenntnisse, wie man das mal eben realisieren könnte? Wenn man's nicht centered bleibt der rechte Rand breit, die Innengröße gibst Du in Joomla vor. Franz hat es vorhin mal 100 Pixel breiter versucht, aber da knallte es schon in die 1024er-Auflösung auf 'nem Netbook.



Ob ich nun Breitere Kenntnisse habe oder nicht, Centern muss ich mein vorhandenes Wissen nicht 

Einfach das gleiche Teamplate ohne Center zur Auswahl freigeben. Dann kann jeder selbst auswählen welches er möchte.
Da aber sowieso noch Templates folgen werden, lassen wir Franz mal seine Zeit, gut Ding braucht Weile und Rom ist auch nicht an einem Tag gebaut worden. Irgend ein TP wird schon ungecentert dabei sein.

Ich hoffe nur das der Lightbox Bug auch beseitigt wird ...

TL


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

An das neue Layout muss man sich zwar gewöhnen, aber insgesammt finde ich es ganz gut gelungen!

...Wenn dann noch meine Anfrage zu nem neuen Smily berücksichtigt wird, dann bin ich glücklich!!!:vik:


----------



## knutemann (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Mal nee Frage:
Kann ich die Einstellung AB Classic auch irgendwo festtackern#cda ich bei jeder neuen Anmeldung von mir den neuen Style|uhoh:aufgespielt bekomme.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Nix gibts, den VB3default will ich breit haben
> den hatte ich immer weil angenehm für die Augen und so



Genau. Den bitte breit und ohne Augenpopel erzeugendes grün. Dann ist alles schon viel viel besser.


----------



## s0n3 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Finde das Layout viel übersichtlicher als das alte und muss sagen das mich die Werbung kein bissl stört schon viel schlimmeres gesehen und naja das Board ist kostenfrei für User woher soll das Geld denn sonst kommen n Server kostet ne Stange Geld im Monat will ja bezahlt sein und bin durch die Werbung schon echt auf Interessante Seiten gestoßen die zum shoppen einladen und seriöse Shops sind gerne weiter so !! Gruß Jan


----------



## just_a_placebo (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

hm...

Also ich würdige die Arbeit der ganzen Mods and MA's eigentlich schon immer, aber das finde ich, zumindest vom Design, ganz grenzwertig! Was daran jetzt besser sein soll erschließt sich mir gerade überhaupt nicht, aber ich lasse mich gern überzeugen.  Was ist denn also nun besser? Bisher habe ich nichts vermisst und jetzt vermisse ich eigentlich ein ansprechendes design, das weder aufdringlich ist, noch verschwenderisch mit Platz umgeht.

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass der Rand ein bug ist und das hoffentlich bald behoben wird. Den jetzt mit adds vollzupflastern wäre für mich ein no-go!!

cheers!
flo


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Wenn diese abartig große Werbung ganz oben und ganz rechts um die Ecke was mit angeln zu tun gehabt hätte, hätte ich selbst mein Maul gehalten aber das Ding von heute morgen dort oben war einfach nur abartig schlecht und aufdringlich...

Nix gegen gute Werbung aber gute Werbung ist nicht aufdringlich bzw. wird als nicht aufdringlich empfunden.


----------



## waldschratnrw (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Der VB 3 ist gut so wie er ist "Punkt"


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Lösch mal dein cache Uli.



Habe ich gemacht und noch einen Cleaner drüber gejagt. Im AB-Classic sind die Schmutzfische immer noch zu sehen beim Seitenwechsel. Gruselig. :q:q:q (Ironiesmileys)


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht und noch einen Cleaner drüber gejagt. Im AB-Classic sind die Schmutzfische immer noch zu sehen beim Seitenwechsel. Gruselig. :q:q:q (Ironiesmileys)



Bei mir sind die weg, auch beim Seitenwechsel ;+


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@Uli,

Noch ein gemeines Wort gegen meine Lieblingsfische und ich ................. da denk ich mir noch was aus.. LOOL


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hmmm, Du findest die leeren Ränder gut - Platzverschwendung aller erster Güte in meinen Augen....#d



Sag ich doch, verschenkter toter Raum...


----------



## Khaane (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Absolut gruselige Werbung.

Ist das ein Forum oder eine Werbeseite - Es kann einfach nicht angehen, dass fast 30% des Bildschirms links und rechts durch die hässlichen grauen Balken verunstaltet sind.

Auf meinem Laptop, ist die Seite kaum noch darstellbar, da wenn ich den Balken durch vergrößern entferne, die vertikale Darstellung stark vergrößert wird.

Mit dem Layout macht das Betrachten des Forums keinen Spaß mehr, evtl. muss man sich eine neue Plattform suchen.


----------



## knutemann (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ja, im Profil, "Einstellungen ändern" den entsprechenden Style auswählen und speichern... das wars


Danke#6


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hmmm, Du findest die leeren Ränder gut - Platzverschwendung aller erster Güte in meinen Augen....#d




Jeder so, wie er es mag!


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, verschenkter toter Raum...



Nicht unbedingt. Wenn man den Raum geschickt nutzt, dann ist das garnicht so verkehrt. Man könnte z.B. so gelbe Post-Its mit Notizen oder wichtigen Telefonnummer da drauf kleben, dann ist der Raum ausgefüllt. Von daher... ist das schon irgendwie eine Verbesserung. Naja, natürlich nur wenn das Glas halbvoll ist.

Die Karpfen sind immer noch da.


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht Uli ;-)
Sehr gute Idee


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich habe jetzt mal den Browser gewechselt. Jetzt sind die Karpfen weg. Zumindest beim Explorer. Bei Firefox bleiben sie.


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

ich hab nur Firefox in Gebrauch, keine Karpfen... hmmmm...


----------



## Angler-Flo (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Mein Ding ist das neue Layout auch nicht ... 
viel Werbung ... Das Board selbst wirkt irgendwie gedrückt und klein ...|abgelehn


----------



## theundertaker (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich habe erst gedacht, dass irgendwas kaputt ist und das grade repariert wird...dass das aber so bleiben soll, ist ja grausam...vorher konnte man wenigstens schön lesen...dieser ungenutzte Platz links und rechts des Forums irritiert einfach nur die Augen...

Diese Um"gestaltung" stößt wahrscheinlich nicht bei vielen auf positive Zustimmung oder sehe ich das falsch?

Naja...ich mache die Seite ja nicht...allen kann mans eh nicht recht machen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal ne Anregung / konstruktive Kritik:
> 
> überlegt doch wirklich mal diese unsäglichen, dunkelblauen Doppelumrandungen wegzunehmen. Das sieht m.E einfach viel klarer aus... (klick).
> 
> |znaika:



ich glaube es wurde überlesen... |kopfkrat

noch jemand dafür? |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> ich glaube es wurde überlesen... |kopfkrat
> 
> noch jemand dafür? |supergri|supergri|supergri


 

ja ich, ich, ich,
aber nur wenn du gegen das GRÜÜÜÜN bist.

MfG Algon


----------



## theundertaker (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

joa....finde ich ne gute Anregung...das irritiert auch beim Lesen...aber schon dieser gedrungene Stil nimmt den ganzen Spaß am Lesen...


----------



## Nimra (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Net gut. Macht das wieder weg.
|abgelehn​ 
Und für dieses Layout habt ihr ne interne Mehrheit gefunden????
Erstaunlich
|muahah:
Aber seid nicht ungehalten. Ich empfinde die Seite optisch als nicht ansprechend. Vorsichtig ausgedrückt.​ 
Bin mal gespannt wie eure Reaktion auf unsere Reaktion wird.​ 
AB finde ich trotzdem gut. Ich möchte es nur auch schön finden.​ 
Grüße
Armin​


----------



## waldschratnrw (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Joo auf dem Rand kand man prima die Notizzettel ablegen und sich so gleich virtuelle Notizen machen.






http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=2200&pictureid=20913


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Nimra schrieb:


> AB finde ich trotzdem gut. Ich möchte es nur auch schön finden.



Das Ab war vorher aber nun auch nicht sooo schön.
evtl. wäre eine kompl. Layoutänderung besser gewesen.
Bis jetzt sieht es aus als wenn nur Tabellen verschoben/geädert wurden.​ 
MfG Algon​ 

​


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



waldschratnrw schrieb:


> Joo auf dem Rand kand man prima die Notizzettel ablegen und sich so gleich virtuelle Notizen machen.


 
oder so.

http://www.fotosearch.de/bthumb/FSA/FSA320/x18977925.jpg


MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Mir ist das so zu klein.
Wirkt wie eine Portable- oder Handy-Version :q der bisherigen.
Mini-AB-Forum?


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mir ist das so zu klein.
> Wirkt wie eine Portable- oder Handy-Version :q der bisherigen.
> Mini-AB-Forum?


 
mußt dichter ran gehen.:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> oder so.
> 
> http://www.fotosearch.de/bthumb/FSA/FSA320/x18977925.jpg
> 
> ...



Auch nicht schlecht...:q:q:q


----------



## Ines (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Alles wird schlechter!

Ich will nicht so ein verengtes Textfeld lesen müssen! Weder mit noch ohne Werbung!!!|gr:


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Servus zusammen,#h

also für mich total unverständlich das neue Layout#d.

Es dauert ne Ewigkeit bis die Seiten nach dem Anmelden und Aktualisieren geladen sind. Und bei jedem Seitenwechsel oder anderen Anwendungen wird unten immer irgendeine Seite wie z.B. www.beliebtestewebseite oder irgendwelche anderen geladen und das dauert ewig:c.
Also ich hoffe an dem ganzen tut sich noch was.

Alles in allem |abgelehn


----------



## Sonarman (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Das ist ja ne Katastrophe sondergleichen!
Ich bin schockiert.Was soll das denn hier darstellen?
Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht!#d


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

an alle, die das problem seitenaufbau haben, überprüft eure einstellungen mal, ich habe beim ie nichts verändert und habe das gefühl, es geht bei mir sogar schneller und ich hab nur nen ollen stick, bin ja mal im januar gespannt, wie das auf meinem pc mit schneller verbindung läuft.


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

andere Foren sind ähnlich in der Anordnung. Werbung, die Geld bringen, macht das erfordlich.
Seid froh das es keine PopUp Werbung geworden ist.
Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt keine schlafenden Geister geweckt|scardie:



MfG Algon


----------



## shorty 38 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hallo, nach 2-3 Tagen hat man sich daran schnell gewöhnt! Gruß Shorty


----------



## Nolfravel (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Moin,


Also ich muss leider auch eingestehen, dass mir wirklich nicht gefällt.
Ich hab fast ne halbe Seite lehr, und ich brauch ca. ne Minute um eine Seite zu laden.
Ich finde es deutlich unpraktischer, alles dauert länger, unnötig gequätscht.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sieht es aus als wenn nur Tabellen verschoben/geädert wurden.​evtl. wäre eine kompl. Layoutänderung besser gewesen.​




Könnte ja man mal anregen.

Wen die Werbung so stört. Schon mal was von dem Firefoxaddon: AdblockPlus gehört? (Werbung ade)​


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

nochmal der Hinweis: 
Neben der Standard-Version gibt es auch noch eine "breitere" Version:

Wählt dazu links unten den Style "AB-Classic" aus.


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Wen die Werbung so stört. Schon mal was von dem Firefoxaddon: AdblockPlus gehört? (Werbung ade)
> [/LEFT]


 
nein stört nicht, ich bin in diesem Fall für Werbung.

MfG Algon


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> an alle, die das problem seitenaufbau haben, überprüft eure einstellungen mal


 
Ich bin nicht so das Computergenie, um welche einstellungen soll es sich den genau handeln? #c


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> nein stört nicht, ich bin in diesem Fall für Werbung.
> 
> MfG Algon



Ich habe auch nichts gegen die Werbung.

Habe das nur erwähnt, weil hier einige so wild gegen die Werbung schreien...#c


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Blau wie im VB3 ist super.  #6

MfG Algon


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> Blau ist super. bitte ganau so lassen  #6
> 
> MfG Algon



Du meinst VB3-Default?

Jop, das ist am angenehmsten für die Augen finde ich.


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



"Rutenkiller" schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so das Computergenie, um welche einstellungen soll es sich den genau handeln? #c


ich auch nicht, aber gegenüber z.b. vorgestern läuft es bei mir schneller.


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Du meinst VB3-Default?
> 
> Jop, das ist am angenehmsten für die Augen finde ich.


 
genau das meine ich. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> genau das meine ich.
> 
> MfG Algon



Ist jetzt bei mir Standard!


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt bei mir Standard!


 
habe es auch gerade gespeichert|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## scripophix (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Nehmt es doch hin - wir können eh nix ändern. 

Denn hätten wir es ändern = mitbestimmen können, dann hätte man(n) uns vorher gefragt.

Ich find's unprofessionell...


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

hab gerade mal einige meiner lieblingsberichte getestet und vb3- default plus 1 mal strg + ebenfalls für mich am besten befunden und außerdem einige andere foren besucht, es gibt kaum dort die möglichkeit, das design für sich selbst zu ändern


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Naja, ich werd die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben dass es an der (noch)Umstellung liegt und es irgendwann schneller geht.

Wenn noch jemand Tips haben sollte immer her damit, weil ich denke ich bin nicht der Einzige dem es so geht.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also ich finde es zum :v, sorry ,  aber wo ich heute da reingeguckt habe dachte ich mein computer spinnt .
Also wenn es möglich ist möchte ich die alte gestaltung wiederhaben damit kam ich besser zurecht . 

MFG Fisherman


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



"Rutenkiller" schrieb:


> Wenn noch jemand Tips haben sollte immer her damit, weil ich denke ich bin nicht der Einzige dem es so geht.


 
also, ich würde auch sagen, es ist schneller als sonst. Auf keinen Fall langsamer.

MfG Algon


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@ rutenkiller
was hast du ie oder firefox oder?
vlt. mal cookies, temporäre dateien usw. löschen und dann mal versuchen.


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ob viel oder wenig Werbung, ob schneller oder nicht, das neue Layout ist echt bullshit! Ich habe eben gedacht: "was ist denn nun kaputt...???" Absolut verheerend.....:c

Das müsst Ihr echt nochmal überarbeiten....


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

wer es überarbeitet haben will, sollte doch vlt. auch vorschläge machen, was genau er/sie verändert haben will, sonst gibt es doch wieder nur diskussionen. da ich davon nur wenig ahnung habe, nehme ich es jetzt mal hin und wähle die für mich angenehmste einstellung.


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich hab den IE, aber schon alles was mir so einfällt probiert incl. Cookies und Dateien gelöscht.

@ Algon
Freut mich für dich, aber schöner wärs wenns mich auch freut.|supergri


----------



## Tagger (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Macht wenigstens das hässliche Grün noch weg ... dann geht's einigermaßen mit dem VB3-Skin.


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

wie gesagt, derzeit sitz ich auf umzugskisen in meiner alten wohnung am läppi, vlt. bekomm ich ja mit meinem 32" monitor am pc auch das absolute grauen


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Die Aufteilung, so wie sie hier jetzt ist, ist doch bei Foren nicht unüblich. |kopfkrat

MfG Algon


----------



## prinz1 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hallo

muß sagen, nach dem tip vom franz`l aufs classic design zuzugreifen , fühl ich mich wieder wohl. werbung hab ich net viel auf dem schirm, also erträglich , das design ist , wie bei jeder umstellung ungewöhnlich, aber eben doch net schlecht!
auch ich habe den eindruck, es geht schneller!!!
auf jeden fall kein grund, hier abzuhauen! das will ich euch ma sagen!
danke

der prinz


----------



## Algon (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Tagger schrieb:


> Macht wenigstens das hässliche Grün noch weg ... dann geht's einigermaßen mit dem VB3-Skin.


 
die grüne Navileiste und der grüne Rahmen noch weg und ich bin in VB3 glücklich. 

MfG Algon


----------



## bacalo (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Moin moin, 
vorneweg, auch ich habe so meine Probleme mit (Ver)Änderungen.

Bei allem Respekt vor der Schwere der Aufgabe ein solch öffentliches Board zu 

-organisieren
-koordinieren
-bereitzustellen
-unterhalten
-finanzieren
- und und und;

allein auf Zeit zu spielen und abzuwarten, bis sich die allgemeine Entrüstung legt, bleibt für viele unbefriedigend. 

Es bedarf m. E. bei der Gestaltung dieses angenehmen Boards schon eine "Augenscheinliche" Korrektur.

An die Verantwortlichen hier und jetzt,
beschert uns rechtzeitig zum Fest.

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

hat dieser tröt nun eigentlich den ab- rekord?


----------



## daci7 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

oben drüber war schon immer werbung..
ist mehr werbung da? 
merk ich nichts von, nur das grün is durch nen angenehmeren farbton ausgetauscht.
mir gefällts.


----------



## Ein_Angler (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Das neue Layout ist doch völlig OK nur die Startseitseite hat sich etwas geändert, drückt man auf Forum ist alles beim alten! Ich weiss auch nicht warum sich alle hier aufregen wegen zu viel werbung und so? Verstehe ich nicht welche Werbung? Wo soll diese denn sein? Diese popeligen kleinen Bannerchen meint ihr und da regt ihr euch auf drüber?

Es gibt nur ein ganz dickes Minus die Seite skaliert nicht mit grösser oder kleiner werdenden Browser. Im IE ist sie sogar links angetakert zum Glück nicht beim Firefox sonst würde ich ausflippen.

_*Tut was damit die Seite endlich skalieren kann. *__*800er breite ist Tot die meisten haben 1280er oder sogar 1680er breite am Bildschirm. Bitte auf 1280er verbreitern.*_


Edit: Wenn diese grüne Umrandung wegfallen würde wäre ich nicht mal traurig drüber.


----------



## MefoProf (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Wenn diese grüne Umrandung wegfallen würde wäre ich nicht mal traurig drüber.



Es werden immer mehr #6.Nieder mit dem Grün :q


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich nutze auch VB3 und finde diesen grünen Rand völlig daneben! Schwarz käme besser! Auch wenn´s dann vielleicht irgendwie nach Todesanzeigen aussieht....

Außerdem ist das AB jetzt irgendwie so "schmal" geworden und ich habe links und rechts einen fetten Rand mit sinnlos verschwendetem Platz!

Die Werbung stört mich ja gar nicht mal so....

Aber irgendwie finde ich das neue Layout so...wie soll ich sagen....

Sinnlos..???|kopfkrat

Das kann so jedenfalls nicht bleiben....#d


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Unschön! 

Das kleine Forum wirkt im großen Browserfenster total verloren.


----------



## marcel1182 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

wo find ich denn jetzt die themen die links in der navileiste waren? zb wie raubfischangeln, friedfischangeln usw.
also da wo immer nette berichte standen und so


----------



## Ossipeter (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Scheint ne Großbaustelle zu sein, wie bei uns die Ortsumfahrung von Lehrberg:m


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



marcel1182 schrieb:


> wo find ich denn jetzt die themen die links in der navileiste waren? zb wie raubfischangeln, friedfischangeln usw.
> also da wo immer nette berichte standen und so


 
Wenn du das (Bild) meinst, das ist immer noch da...


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich benutze das blau schon sehr lange und kann nur sagen, dass es größer und ohne grünen Rand deutlich schöner ist. Ist eigentlich zu diesem Thema schon eine Umfrage drin?


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich zu diesem Thema schon eine Umfrage drin?


 
  Nicht, dass ich wüsste! Würde ja mal Sinn machen....#6


----------



## snofla (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

endlich mal was neues für die 82tausend Boardies

und meckern ist wieder angesagt............

gibt den Machern doch mal ne bissel Zeit für die Umsetzung,ich fühl mich hier schon fast wie bei der letzten EM, der Löw stellt die Mannschaft auf und vor der Glotze sitzen 82 Millionen Bundestrainer.......und hätten alles anders gemacht


wenn was neues kommt braucht es seine Zeit bis damit ALLE zufrieden sind




*Thomas9904* hats doch so fein beschrieben

"Es wird noch ein paar Tage dauern bis alle Komponenten z.B. Bannertausch usw. komplett in das neue System integriert sind und alle Styles angepasst sind.

Die Arbeiten werden bis ca. 31.12 abgeschlossen sein. Ab dann sollte 
alles reibungslos funktionieren.

Das Forum als solches hat während dieser Zeit keine 
Funktionseinschränkungen!"





wär es euch lieber das Ding hier wäre bis zum 31.12 nicht erreichbar|uhoh:


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

ja man könnte Schulnoten geben von 1-6. Das wäre auch recht neutral.


----------



## catchandfun (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich fand es vorher auch schöner. Aber ich kann damit leben, denke man gewöhnt sich daran.

:vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



snofla schrieb:


> und meckern ist wieder angesagt............


 
Sehe ich nicht so, eher "berechtigte Kritik"!

Lieber jetzt mosern, solange die Jungs noch am Basteln sind, als dann, wenn´s fertig und zu spät ist...


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



snofla schrieb:


> endlich mal was neues für die 82tausend Boardies
> 
> und meckern ist wieder angesagt............
> 
> ...


ich habe bisher außer dem austausch von farben und dem fehlen der linken spalte eben leider noch nicht viele sachen gefunden, was wer, wie anders machen würde. 
ich bin ja auch gegen eine "werbeflut", gerade im zusammenhang mit dem angeljournalistentröt und damit verbundenem "vergraulen" von lesern und usern, aber mangels kenntnis der "programmierproblematik" kann ich nix finden, wer/was besser haben möchte und da tut mir franz doch ein wenig leid.


----------



## catchandfun (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Alles wird gut !!!:q


----------



## Ein_Angler (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das AB jetzt irgendwie so "schmal" geworden und ich habe links und rechts einen fetten Rand mit sinnlos verschwendetem Platz!





.::M.a.n.u::. schrieb:


> Unschön!
> Das kleine Forum wirkt im großen Browserfenster total verloren.




Genau meinen Meinung, einfach ein skalierung eibauen von 1024 bis 1980 pixel, damit jeder sich das Forum so breit machen kann wie er will. Aber momentan sieht es eher nach 800er breiten aus, weil mein 1680 nur zur hälfte ausgefüllt ist.
Und wer nicht weiss was ich meine, der soll mal auf Computerbase.de gehen, und selber sehen was ich meine. Der Inhalt passt sich an die Fenstergrösse an, in einem bestimmten vorgegebenen Rahmen.

Sollen wir eine Petition starten?:vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich zu diesem Thema schon eine Umfrage drin?


 
Ich hab´s gerade versucht, ging aber nicht! Ob das was mit den Bastelarbeiten zu tun hat.....|kopfkrat


----------



## grazy04 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich hab´s gerade versucht, ging aber nicht! Ob das was mit den Bastelarbeiten zu tun hat.....|kopfkrat




Dazu müsstest Du nen neues Thema erstellen und das darf man hier nicht. Nur Antworten sind erlaubt.


Ich kann nur über die unterschiedlichen Fenstergrößen meckern, z.B wenn ich im "erweitertem" ne Antwort schreibe ist das Feld wo der Text rein kommt Größer und steht quasie rechts über den Rand. Also ne dynamische Skalierung wär fein 

Was mir Gefällt ist die automatische Anpassung der Fotos.


----------



## Jose (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW:  mal ein zwischen-resümee zum layout-chaos und eine pers. antwort an thomas*

wo es sich so ein bisschen beruhigt möcht ich doch mal was fragen: 


wäre es nicht möglich gewesen, die layout-änderung anzukündigen und schon mal um geduld zu bitten?
ich find, da war wenig von 'unserer' AB-community zu spüren - kein guter stil!
franks und anderer bemühungen  in allen ehren, ich sag mal 'verantwortlich' hätte mensch den layout-wechsel vorher getestet (kommt mir bloß nicht mit server-probs oder so: mit einer abgespeckten DB auf 'nem localhost wär es völlig unproblematisch gewesen, die css anzupassen etc etc.
voraussetzung wäre allerdings ein design-konzept gewesen. und da scheint es nicht so besonders gelaufen zu sein - ich denk nur an den farbenwirrwarr  text/link/rollover etc. 
naja, aber frank wird das kind schon noch aus seinem brunnen holen.
was ich aber überhaupt nicht verstehe, thomas:
schon mal was von C.I. gehört? mein damit nicht den coitus interruptus, wie ihr den uns heute beschert habt, ich meine Corporate Identity. 
wattn datt?
seit ewigkeiten ist das das logo des ABs






*sieht da irgendjemand etwas von* *GRÜN*?
BLAU ist die farbe des boards, blau ist das meer und blau ist nach thomas ja auch eine 'grundvoraussetzung' für das team. ABER bestimmt keine gute ausgangsbasis für konzeptionelle überlegungen. ich erspar euch jetzt das 'nüchtern betrachtet...'

WARUM dann also *GRÜN*? (wo diese farbe hier im board ja allgemein plack verursacht)
ich sag es noch mal so: "anglerboards" gibts ja viele, das AB aber war schon eine MARKE(!)
nicht aufgepasst? 
ich sag nur raider heißt jetzt nicht mehr twix sondern wieder raider.
ich hätte ein bisschen mehr überlegt vor diesem abenteuer und 'desaster'.
dass ihr platz schaffen wollt/müsst für werbung find ich völlig ok. aber so am nasenband geführt zu werden, das mag ich nicht, weder in der großen politik noch in einem forum, dem ich viel verdanke, das ohne 'mich' (dem user, beitragschreiber, -leser) auch nicht "der infopool für angler" wäre.
und jetzt noch ne hausaufgabe für frank: können wir bitte wieder die alternierende hintergrundfarbe für zeilen haben?
  <tr><td bgcolor="#...."></td></tr>, weißt schon...
bringt das in ordnung - im augenblick ist MEIN anglerboard nur ein anglerboard
und ich fühl mich von euch als "STÜCK" behandelt.
und noch was zum meditieren für das team: 
wieso heißt es 'GIFTGRÜN'? ebend!
der trööt hier ist voll von grün-allergie. könnte mensch berücksichtigen...

so könnt ihr mit 'kormoranen' etc. umgehen, aber doch nicht mit denen, ohne die es DAS AB nicht gäbe.

beim nächsten mal bisschen mehr an die community denken, besser, ein bisschen mehr *als* community denken. 
(sonst kriegst du meine rute nie wieder geliehen, thomas [nix für irgendwelche ferkelfahnder!]


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

kann mich Jose nur anschliessen #6

das (Gift-)Grün tut einfach nur weh, und bitte bitte auch keine blaue oder rote Schrift auf grünem Grund (aua aua).

ein gedecktes Blau wäre fein, richtet Euch nach Eurem Logo und nach den Buttons Eurer Software 





Dann ergibt sich *ein* *einheitliches (Farb-)Bild*, was dem Auge des Betrachters guttut (schmeichelt?)

und als Hintergrund würde ich einen Tick dunkler gehen (ganz helles Grau z.B.). Das Weiss ist ein wenig zu blendend.

und schon macht es wieder Spaß, im Board zu verweilen

und (auch wenn´s jetzt zu spät ist), auch ich hätte mich über eine Ankündigung des neuen Erscheinungsbildes gefreut,
noch mehr hätte ich mich aber über eine *Vorab-Board-Abstimmung von z.B. vier auswählbaren Layouts* gefreut


----------



## noworkteam (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

ich sag es mal so:

professionell sieht anders aus..


----------



## Udo561 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Morgen,
und siehe da , heute siehts für mich schon so aus als ob es schon immer so gewesen wäre ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hmm, wie IMMER nun nicht grade, aber zumindest breiter als gestern.... Dat ist ja schonmal etwas ...


----------



## Udo561 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hi,
es ist nun mal so das die Betreiber der Seite alle zufrieden stellen müssen , ihre Werbekunden und die User.
Und wenn es so bleibt denke ich mal kann man gut damit leben.
Mal sehen wie die Bewertung in 1 Jahr ausfällt.
Gruß Udo
http://bizinformation.org/de/www.anglerboard.de


----------



## The_Duke (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Wirklich schön!




....dass niemand mich zwingen kann, mir das antun zu müssen.
Es gibt Alternativen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ohneLizenz (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

grausam im aussehen

und auf *explorer6 läuft es nicht richitg*!! => grausam in der technik


----------



## JanS (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

wenigstens einen kleinen Rand links hätte ich mir gewünscht aber schon besser als die kleine Version in der Mitte.

ich sag mal 20px links Rand und naja ich könnt damit leben. Aber nur gerade so


----------



## JanS (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich habe nun auf das Standart VB3 Template gewechselt und auf dem BLAU kann man wenigstens mal die Menüpunkte lesen  ...


----------



## FelixSch (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

So Freunde, es ist soweit!
Ich habe heute Nacht davon geträumt, dass von meinen 37 Blogbeiträgen nur noch 12 übrig geblieben sind und die anderen wegen der Umstellung aufs neue Design ins Nirvana gewandert sind!
Das ist doch nicht normal, dass ich jetzt schon vom AB träume! Da kann man mal sehen, wie sehr mir das Thema doch am Herzen liegt!


----------



## Joka (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Moin
Werbung seh ich keine!Kann man ja leicht abstellen.
Aber wie schon jemand erwähnte wäre es schön wenn das Forum zentriert in der Mitte angezeigt werden könnte und nicht so links in die Ecke geklatscht.


----------



## Klinke (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Der eine wills links, der andere rechts, der nächste in der Mitte. Dem einen ists zu grün, dem anderen nicht grün genug, dem nächsten ists einfach zu bunt. 
Ich kann nur sagen: ich sehe im Moment keine großartige, einschneidende Veränderung, kann damit leben.
Vielleicht sind wir auch alle etwas zu verwöhnt geworden?!

Mal drüber nachdenken...


----------



## fluefiske (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also wenn hier Werbung plaziert werden soll,ist es jedenfalls für mich angenehmer,sie ist auf nur einer Seite vorhanden.Wenn das Forum   mittig eingerahmt ist von Werbung,ist es zu verwirrend.
War eben auf einem anderen Forum,wo ich auch öfter bin und das hat mich eigentlich nicht gestört.
Na ja,der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier und nach 2 Monaten weiss keiner mehr,wie es vorher war.
Aber man könnte schon das Beste draus machen,wenn man wollte.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Honeyball (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also ich habe jetzt diverse Auflösungen und Einstellungen durchgespielt.
Eigentlich gibt es für jedes Gerät und jeden Browser eine Einstellmöglichkeit, die verwendbar ist.

Wenn ich auf meinem 22"-Breitschirm im Vollbildmodus surfe, habe ich eigentlich auch auf fast allen anderen Seiten einen breiten ungenutzten Rand #c


Für die IE6 - Nutzer: (z.B. Toni)
Gerade habe ich herausgefunden, dass die Hänger beim Laden der Seite von der veralteten Script-Engine des IE6 hervorgerufen werden. Dies kann man nur dadurch verhindern, dass man in den Sicherheitseinstellungen das ActiveScripting auf deaktiviert setzt.

Allerdings, und dies als wirklich ernst gemeinte Warnung für alle und nicht etwa aus den hier auftretenden Problemen motiviert:
*Der MS Internet Explorer 6 stellt ein ernst zu nehmendes Sicherheitsrisiko und eine potentielle Gefahr für alle dar, die noch mit ihm arbeiten!!!* Das Web ist voll von Warnungen, die jeder ergoogeln kann.
Hier nur ein paar Links zur Bestätigung meiner Aussage:
http://www.el-audio.net/blog/allgem...ko-fuer-alle-unternehmen-und-privathaushalte/
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Sicherheitsrisiko-Internet-Explorer-71221.html
http://www.wiwo.de/unternehmen-maerkte/sicherheitsrisiko-internet-explorer-349536/

Es ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, was er macht und welchen Browser er bevorzugt, aber der IE6 ist seit Jahren von Microsoft abgekündigt, wird nicht mehr gepatcht oder upgedatet und wird wegen seiner unsicheren Scripting-Engine auch von vielen Webentwicklern nicht mehr unterstützt.

Ansonsten nochmal was Persönliches von mir zu dem Thema:
Ich finde es immer interessant, wenn hier Fachleute aus ihrer idealen Entwicklungswelt schreiben, mit tollem Rechenzentrum, diversen virtualisierten Servern und Hochgeschwindigkeitsverbindungen. Klar, wenn man die Möglichkeiten dazu hat, gibt es vieles, was man alles hätte besser testen können und vorher hätte anders machen können. Und dann taucht vor meinem geistigen Auge der arme Franz an seinem PC auf, der mit 'ner langsamen DSL-Anbindung an den Provider jede einzelne kleine Änderung erst hochladen muss, um dann ihre Auswirkung im Echtsystem anzusehen.|rolleyes
So leid es mir selbst ja persönlich tut, aber das Anglerboard ist nunmal ein Angebot von Anglern für Angler, nicht von einem Rechenzentrumsbetreiber oder einer Internet-Agentur oder sonstigen Leuten, die nichts anderes machen, und verfügt weder über ein eigenes Rechenzentrum oder eine Serverfarm noch über die Manpower, um manche hier genannten Wünsche oder Anforderungen auch nur annähernd erfüllen zu können. Wenn sich, wie jetzt bei der Layoutänderung, organisatorische Zwänge ergeben, denen nachgekommen werden muss, damit auch zukünftig die Finanzierung des Boardbetriebs auf einer soliden Basis steht, dann heißt das, dass neben der ohnehin laufenden technischen, marketingmäßigen und redaktionellen Arbeit, die gerade mal auf drei Köpfen lastet, auch noch sowas mit erledigt werden muss. Da empfinde ich es schon von Franz selbst äußerst mutig, dass er bis zum Jahreswechsel mit allem durch sein will.:m

Eine ganze Menge kleiner und großer Fehler und Probleme konnten ja dank der tatkräftigen Unterstützung von vielen hier auch schon beseitigt werden. Aber alles Nörgeln, Weinen und Rufen nützt nichts, einen Schritt zurück wird es nicht geben. Wenn hier jemand ist, der sich mit sowas auskennt und konstruktiv was dazu sagen kann, wie man z.B. eine Breitenskalierung in Joomla hinbekommt, ohne dass  Standardwerbebanner überlappen oder mit verändert werden, der kann das ja gerne mal posten oder Tipps dazu abgeben.
Ich hab mir für andere Projekte selbst schon die Finger wund gegoogelt und stelle immer wieder fest, dass es nur ganz wenige skalierende Webseiten mit den heute üblichen Werbeformen gibt. Und auf allen, die ich bisher gefunden habe und deren Quelltext ich analysieren konnte, stelle ich eine Vielzahl anderer Probleme und Schwächen fest, die ich für gravierender halte, als dass es bei einer 1650er- oder 1920er- Bildschirmbreite ungenutzte Ränder im Browser gibt.#c


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Klinke schrieb:


> Der eine wills links, der andere rechts, der nächste in der Mitte. Dem einen ists zu grün, dem anderen nicht grün genug



#6 

Ne Schönheitskönigin war das AB für mich vorher auch nicht. |supergri Ich find's ok so. Die Navi Links habe ich nie verwendet, fand ich immer überflüssig. Wenn man die benutzt hat kann ich ja verstehen, daß man sich etwas ärgert, weil man sich umgewöhnen muß... aber es geht genau so gut ohne. Ich kann mit dem Leerraum leben. Das Classic-Layout, wo alles am linken Bildschirmrand klebt finde ich wesentlich schlimmer, aber man hat ja zum Glück die Wahl. Ich kann mir aber schon vorstellen, daß das neue Layout auf nem 16:10 Display wiederum etwas kahl aussieht. In 1280x1024 ist's absolut im Rahmen.

P.S: Wer zu doof ist bei seinem Browser irgendwelche Werbebanner auszublenden hat die Strafe sich diese ansehen zu müssen auch verdient. :g


----------



## Ulli3D (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Wenn ich überlege, dass Thomas schon am 10. Juli das neue Layout "angedroht" hatte, dann muss ich sagen, hat ganz schön lange gedauert 

Aber um mal meinen Bildschirm auf dem Läppi zu zeigen, 1024 x 768, so sieht das bei mir jetzt aus (volle Bildgröße).


----------



## Algon (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

DAS GRÜÜÜÜNN!!! |scardie:


----------



## Noob-Flyer (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich werde wohl nie wieder AB-Threads lesen, sobald ich an meinem 24" Monitor sitze. Einfach grausam für Werbung, die 75% aller User eh nicht sehen...


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Das GRÜÜÜN war schon immer grün.

Warum muß bei dieser Gelegenheit auf einmal jeder zum Ausdruck bringen, daß er die Farbe nicht ausstehen kann??? Hallo, *es gibt Styles in anderen Farben zur Auswahl*, immer noch nicht gecheckt???

Mit Farben ist es sowieso so: macht man es rot kommen mindestens ebenso viele Leute und mosern herum, weil sie rot nicht leiden können. |uhoh:|uhoh:

Ob nun blaue Schrift auf grünem Grund optimal ist, ist natürlich diskutabel. Aber fakt ist ES WAR SCHON VORHER SO (!!!). Passt also nicht zum allgemeinen Tenor "Ihhhhh!!! Mach wieder wie vorher :c:c:c:c:c:c:c"


----------



## Algon (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Das Grün war schon immer schrecklich. 
Wenn man hier schon am ändern ist könnte man ja mal rüber nachdenken. Auch wenn man einen anderen Style nimmt bleibt ein grüner Rahmen und eine grüne Menüleiste. VB3 ist super, aber der Grüne Rahmen und die Menüleiste geht garnicht.

MfG Algon


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> Das Grün war schon immer schrecklich



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsogswrH6ck

Wenn man in solchen Angelegenheiten jeden nach seiner Meinung fragt und versucht jeden zu befriedigen wirst du am Ende das schlecht-möglichste Ergebnis haben.


----------



## Algon (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wenn man in solchen Angelegenheiten jeden nach seiner Meinung fragt und versucht jeden zu befriedigen wirst du am Ende das schlecht-möglichste Ergebnis haben.



schlechter als dieses GRÜÜÜNNN??? geht nicht.

MfG Algon


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Vielleicht lieber ein Tarnolivenatogrün... Ist noch etwas näher an der Zielgruppe.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das GRÜÜÜN war schon immer grün.
> 
> Warum muß bei dieser Gelegenheit auf einmal jeder zum Ausdruck bringen, daß er die Farbe nicht ausstehen kann??? Hallo, *es gibt Styles in anderen Farben zur Auswahl*, immer noch nicht gecheckt???
> 
> ...



Nee nee nee Kai!
Die Farbe im AB Classic war mir schon immer nix, deshalb hab ich ja den VB3default gewählt gehabt, bloß nach der Änderung sieht der so klein und verloren in der Mitte aus, daß ich den unmöglich nehmen kann...
Also nehme ich Formatsbedingt den AB Classic, sobald der VB3default genauso vom Format ist wie der Classikstyle, halt ich mich da raus #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Mir gehts eigentlich nur um das Format...
Ein "Mini AB" in der Mitte sieht ätzend aus.

Wegen der Farbe, da finde ich dann schon nen Style der mir irgendwie gefällt, ich kann nur nicht nachvollziehen, wie man diese Mutation zu einem "Mini AB" als Fortschritt bezeichnen kann...


----------



## bo74 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> willkommen im Werbeforum , unter anderem findet ihr hier auch Beiträge rund ums Angeln.
> Gruß Udo


 

echt ??? wo denn ???


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Für die IE6 - Nutzer: (z.B. Toni)
> Gerade habe ich herausgefunden, dass die Hänger beim Laden der Seite von der veralteten Script-Engine des IE6 hervorgerufen werden. Dies kann man nur dadurch verhindern, dass man in den Sicherheitseinstellungen das ActiveScripting auf deaktiviert setzt.
> 
> Allerdings, und dies als wirklich ernst gemeinte Warnung für alle und nicht etwa aus den hier auftretenden Problemen motiviert:
> *Der MS Internet Explorer 6 stellt ein ernst zu nehmendes Sicherheitsrisiko und eine potentielle Gefahr für alle dar, die noch mit ihm arbeiten!!!*


 
Ich werde keine Sicherheitseinstellungen deaktivieren.

Außer der neuen AB-Seite habe ich bei keiner Seite diese Probleme.

Deine ernst gemeinte Warnung vor IE6 ist löblich, aber es gibt auf Gottes weiten Welt zwingendere Gründe, warum IE6 trotzden installiert ist und auch zunächst (unabsehbar) bleibt.

Trotzdem gebe ich die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass das AB wieder IE6 lauffähig wird, so dass ich weiterhin daran teilnehmen kann, was derzeit nicht mehr zumutbar möglich ist.


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> ich kann nur nicht nachvollziehen, wie man diese Mutation zu einem "Mini AB" als Fortschritt bezeichnen kann...



Was hast du denn für einen Bildschirm?

Bei nem 19" 1280x1024px macht der Leerraum gerade mal 1/3 der Fläche aus. Schlimm finde ich das nicht. Meiner bescheidenen, subjektiven Ansicht nach finde es klarer und übersichtlicher ohne die Navi am linken Rand...


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> aber es gibt auf Gottes weiten Welt zwingendere Gründe, warum IE6 trotzden installiert ist und auch zunächst (unabsehbar)bleibt.



Der Grund dafür kann nur die grausamste Form der Nötigung seitens eines Arbeitgebers sein, andere Gründe dafür kann ich mir nicht vorstellen (von reinem Masochismus mal abgesehen)...


----------



## Mecki (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Was habt Ihr mit dem AB gemacht? Ist doch zum:v
Ändert es bloß wieder um.

Gruß Mecki


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Laptop ist ein 15", was anderes hab ich momentan nicht in Betrieb.
navi Leiste hatte ich noch nie in Betrieb, werde ich auch nicht machen, nimmt dem Board nur Platz weg das Ding.

1/3 Platz weg finde ich schon ganz schön heftig.


----------



## Honeyball (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich werde keine Sicherheitseinstellungen deaktivieren.


Du *deaktivierst* mit dieser Einstellung nichts sondern Du *aktivierst* damit erhöhte Sicherheit, weil Du dem Browser untersagst, Scripte auszuführen!!! #d


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Außer der neuen AB-Seite habe ich bei keiner Seite diese Probleme.


Freut mich für Dich! Machst Du auch Online-Banking damit? :q:q:q



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Deine ernst gemeinte Warnung vor IE6 ist löblich, aber es gibt auf Gottes weiten Welt zwingendere Gründe, warum IE6 trotzden installiert ist und auch zunächst (unabsehbar) bleibt.


Welche denn? Und bist Du sicher, dass die nicht gegen geltendes Recht oder die UN-Menschenrechtskonventionen verstoßen??? 



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Trotzdem gebe ich die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass das AB wieder IE6 lauffähig wird, so dass ich weiterhin daran teilnehmen kann, was derzeit nicht mehr zumutbar möglich ist.


Vergiss es, den Zahn kann ich Dir direkt ziehen. Deine Fehler im IE6 hängen mit der aktuell eingesetzten Version unserer Boardsoftware vBulletin zusammen und ein Rückschritt auf eine viel langsamere Vorgängerversion ist nicht mehr möglich und angesichts derzeit ca. 0,6% IE6-Usern auch nicht sinnvoll, da damit alle User eines modernen und -ich sag mal- "normalen" Browsers Tempoverluste in Kauf nehmen müssten.


----------



## Tomasz (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Da eine Änderung in das alte Format wohl ausgeschlossen ist, würde ich mich am besten mit dem classic-style abfinden können. Da hätte ich allerdings den Vorschlag, die horizontalen Striche unterhalb der Überschriften und die vertikalen Striche hin zum User zu entfernen. Die sind in den anderen styles auch nicht enthalten. Sie zerstören nämlich in meinen Augen das Bild, da es zu viele unterteilte Fenster enthält. Außerdem könnte man vielleicht, wie jemand schon viele Seiten vor mir geschrieben hat, das Fenster für den jeweiligen User mit seinem Benutzerbild usw. ein wenig kleiner machen. In Bezug auf die gepostetetn Fotos und Texte wirken diese Infos überproportional groß.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

#c Ich finde die kürzeren Zeilen kommen dem angenehmem Lesen sehr entgegen. Vorallem bei den Bleiwüsten-Beiträgen von irgendwelchen Dösköppen, die nicht gelernt haben mal nen Absatz einzubauen... |rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Und nochmal, auch wenn es einige noch nicht wahrhaben wollen:
*Zurück ist nicht mehr möglich*
Das Board hat jetzt einen neuen Mantel und wir bemühen uns, die diversen Anforderungen und Wünsche dahingehend zu befriedigen, dass wir unterschiedliche Styles anbieten, aus denen dann der für einen persönlich angenehmste ausgesucht werden kann.

Im Moment, wenn ich mal die letzten Postings zusammen fasse, gibt es eine Grün-Fraktion und eine Anti-Grün-Fraktion, die lieber das VB3-Default-Design nutzen möchte und sich ärgert, dass das schmaler und zentriert ist.

Der Style AB Classic nutzt die Maximalbreite für 1024er-Auflösung (Netbooks, ältere Monitore).
Wie sagte Franzls Namensvetter immer so schön: Schaun mer mal! 
Wenn andere, wichtigere Probleme behoben sind, kann man sich ja mal intensiver mit den Styles beschäftigen und angepasste Styles für Auflösungen bis 1600er-Breite basteln. Aber dafür bitte ich um mehr Geduld, denn das braucht vor allem Zeit.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@Honeyball:
Die Zeit sollt Ihr haben #h

Aber Ihr wolltet die Meinung der User hören 
Ich hab jetzt mal wieder auf VB3default geschaltet, geht eigentlich fast...

3cm Rand an jeder Seite und die Schmerzen in den Augen durch die grelle grün/blau/rot Mischung ist damit auch weg...

Übrigens, was Firefox zusammen mit Adblockplus so alles ermöglicht, herrlich 

Ich weiß, Werbung muß sein aber so aufdringlich wie gestern morgen geht für mich gar nicht, sagt mir bescheid, wenn Ihr ne menschenwürdige Werbung habt, dann schalte ich sie wieder frei #h


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Wieso sich hier alle über Werbung beschweren?? bei mir ist links und rechts keine werbung... 
finds deshalb auch ganz in ordnung!


----------



## Joka (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

classic style bitte nur in die mitte schieben und alles ist gut #6

und für leute die keine werbung sehen wollen empfehle ich Adblock plus  und die welt wird werbefrei :q


----------



## allrounder11 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

furchtbar!

Das errinert in keinster weise an das (gute) alte...


----------



## j4ni (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hat eigentlich schon jemand gesagt, dass früher alles besser war? Solange die Nummer stabil und schnell läuft ist doch alles grün, oder? Werbung hin oder her - Content macht den Braten fett! Schaut's halt weg! Normalerweise, bin ich auch gerne einer der ersten der schreit, aber seitdem ich eingesehen habe, dass das ganze a) für UNS kostenlos ist und wir b) auch jederzeit die Möglichkeit haben einfach nicht hinzuschauen (oder einen Thread einfach nicht zu lesen  ) habe ich festgestellt, dass die Nummer doch eigentlich rund läuft.Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich sehe die Werbung nur wenn ich sie sehen und mich drüber aufregen will. DANN sehe ich sie aber auch! Aber wenn ich einen interessanten Beitrag lese, ist mir der Rest eigentlich wumpe. Wie bei Eimern, Kuhwiesenwallern oder riesen Hechten!Ich wundere mich auch ein wenig selbst, dass ich nichts zum meckern aufgelegt bin, aber evtl liegt's ja an der Weihnachtszeit? Apropos Weihnachtszeit, als Geschenk quasi hier der Tipp: Mit strg und plus bzw minus bekommt man bei Opra (und Firefox meine ich auch) den (auch bei mir winzigen) Mittelteil größer oder kleiner.PS: Die Absätze habe ich nach dem Schreiben wieder gelöscht, damit sich WW erst ärgert, weil keine da sind und dann freut weil es beim neuen Design nicht mehr so stört #h


----------



## Honeyball (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Die Werbung gestern war nur ein Test.

Aber was für Werbung kommt, wenn Franz da tatsächlich mal einen Kunden hat, weiß ich natürlich auch nicht.
Ich hab jetzt auch VB3-Default an, weil ich das grün eigentlich nicht mag (hatte ich vorher auch).

Mir gefällt's, aber über Geschmack streiten bringt's eh nicht.


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Werbung hin oder her wenn zu viel wird sie halt geblockt.
Vor fast neun Jahren haben einige hier im AB  Geld gespendet ( auch ich), dass das AB nicht abgeschaltet werden muss.
Was soll ich mich da jetzt wegen irgend welche Werbung die da eventuell noch kommt aufregen.
Ich kann mich immer noch mit euch austauschen und zum Angeln verabreden.
Nur dafür bin ich hier.
Schei.. doch was auf die Farben.
Ich jedenfalls habe andere Probleme als solch belanglosen Kram.
Gebt Franz und Thomas wie gewünscht bis zum 31.12 Zeit und dann werden wir weiter sehen.
Zu lesen haben die Beiden ja hier schon genug. :q


Gruss Knurri


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Tut mir Leid, aber das neue Layout ist, um es gesellschaftstauglich auszudrücken, ein echter Fehlgriff. So wie das aussieht habt ihr nur das alte Layout in der Mitte zusammengequetscht und links und rechts sind freie Balken, wobei mir da die Farbschattierung schon gefällt.
Es ist nicht wirklich ein neues Layout sondern nur eine Abart vom alten... im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, das ist echt nicht hübsch #d


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Die Werbung gestern war nur ein Test.




Ah ja...


----------



## Algon (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Schei.. doch was auf die Farben.
> Ich jedenfalls habe andere Probleme als solch belanglosen Kram.


naja, die blaue und rote Schrift auf dem Grün tut aber schon weh.

MfG Algon


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ein Werbungstest wieviel man uns zumuten kann


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich vermisse eigentlich nur die Navigationsleiste auf der linken Seite.


 

ich auch


----------



## schakal1182 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Okay, der VB3-Style hat jetzt schonmal anstelle des seltsamen grünen Rahmens einen passenden blauen bekommen...

Danke!

Jetzt das ganze noch in breit...

Edit: schon geschehen! Fantastisch! Dankeschön! Alles beim alten...

Edit2: nee doch nicht. Breit ist hier ja nicht wirklich breit... eher nur 3/5 der Seite.

Ich finde dieses Quetschdesign fürchterlich. Wenn das bei einer normalen Seite so gemacht wird ist das okay, aber bei einem Forum finde ich das blöd...


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Du *deaktivierst* mit dieser Einstellung nichts sondern Du *aktivierst* damit erhöhte Sicherheit, weil Du dem Browser untersagst, Scripte auszuführen!!! #d
> 
> 
> ==> tja ... jetzt brauche ich nicht mehr 10 min sondern 17 min, bis ich zu diesem Thread gelange und nun die Meldung abschicken kann
> ...


 
...........


----------



## Honeyball (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ein Werbungstest wieviel man uns zumuten kann


Nö, ein Test, ob ein Eckbanner auch sauber angezeigt wird, wenn man den verkaufen will.

Ich versteh's auch nicht. Bei allen möglichen kostenlosen aber Kosten verursachenden Sachen im Internet wird man geradezu genötigt, Werbung zu sehen. Gewisse Sachen bei Youtube kommen erst dann hoch, wenn die Werbung gelaufen ist. Im Fernsehn ist alles voller Werbung, im Radio sowieso.
Und hier geht es um *eine* Werbeform mehr, nämlich 'ner Werbung, die um's Eck geht, so, wie sie auf tausenden von anderen Webseiten auch geschaltet wird. Und schon startet der Aufstand.#d#d#d


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich finde Designfragen nach Farbe der Schrift, Umrandung und Buttons ziemlich zweitrangig. Wenn da im Laufe der Zeit verschiedene Styles angeboten werden würde mich das freuen, aber wirklich wichtig ist das nicht.

Das die Funktionalität und Nutzbarkeit des AB durch die beiden neuen breiten Werbestreifen leidet finde ich viel schlimmer, dazu kommt dann noch die "Testwerbung" die ja wohl nur ein Vorgeschmack auf das ist was uns noch erwartet. Oder eben ein Test, wie viel die User ohne zu murren akzeptieren... 

Styles sind egal, aber funktional sein muss es! Und das war eben bei automatisch auf Bildschirmbreite angepassten Seiten für meinen Geschmack immer besser, wozu kauft man sich einen breiten Monitor? Damit in der Bildmitte ein kleines Feld mit Infos ist?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@Toni:

Gibs auf, einige können nicht verstehen das man nicht ständig alle Programme auf neue Versionen updatet. Gerade wer so tut als ob er Ahnung von PCs hat, der hat sie offensichtlich nicht wenn man nicht versteht das es standatisierte Konfigurationen gibt die man eben nicht ändert.  |uhoh:

Wie man mit solchen Einwänden umgeht zeigt halt schon einiges... Es wäre einfach gewesen zu sagen "Sorry, aber das ist leider technisch jetzt so, eine andere Lösing können wir nicht mehr anbieten." Aber sich über jemand mit solchen Problemen noch lustig zun machen (Und bist Du sicher, dass die nicht gegen geltendes Recht oder die UN-Menschenrechtskonventionen verstoßen?) ist halt auch eine mögliche Reaktion... #d


----------



## Algon (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hallo,

Blau-breit und VB3 ist mein Ding #6

Danke

MfG Algon


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Blau breit ist da 
Vielen Dank, mein Style ist gefunden, Werbung kann ich ausblenden, alles gut 
Danke Franz #h

Auch kein störender "Querscrollbalken" mehr da,fein


----------



## MefoProf (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Sehr schön! So gefällt mir das #6.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Stimmt, sieht einwandfrei aus...#6


----------



## Algon (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Grün_breit... so gefällt mir das


und alle werden glücklich sein.
so,.... nun her mit der Werbung.|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Ines (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich bin jetzt auch grün und breit.#6


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Was für Werbung???


----------



## Ines (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Das vermisse ich auch gerade. 
Ich bin jetzt mal auf "Heutige Beiträge" auf der Leiste gegangen.


----------



## marcel1182 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Wenn du das (Bild) meinst, das ist immer noch da...


nein ich meinte die linke navileiste.
mittig war das forum und links waren dann
Home
Forum
Raubfischangeln
Friedfischangeln
usw 
tausend querlinks
und wenn dann zb auf raubfischangeln geklickt hast bist auf berichte von anderen anglern gekommen.
das such ich grad


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch grün und breit.#6



|bigeyes So hab ich dich gar nicht in Erinnerung  #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Laßt Franz etwas Zeit den grünen breiten Style hinzubiegen, er muß ja schließlich alles wärend dem laufenden Betrieb machen, kommt schon wieder die heutigen Beiträge #h


----------



## Algon (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Blau und Breit erinnert mich irgendwie ans Wochende.#g

MfG Algon


----------



## Honeyball (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> die beiden neuen breiten Werbestreifen leidet finde ich viel schlimmer,


Wieso die "beiden"? Wenn der Content zentriert wird, ergibt sich rechts und links ein Rand, wenn er linksbündig steht nur rechts. Die neue Werbefläche ist rechts, so, wie die Werbung gestern auch zu sehen war.


Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> dazu kommt dann noch die "Testwerbung" die ja wohl nur ein Vorgeschmack auf das ist was uns noch erwartet. Oder eben ein Test, wie viel die User ohne zu murren akzeptieren...


Ich glaube kaum, dass die Macher des AB erstmal eine Umfrage starten werden, bevor sie irgend eine Werbung schalten, ob da nun ein paar Leute murren oder nicht.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> @Toni:
> Gibs auf, einige können nicht verstehen das man nicht ständig alle Programme auf neue Versionen updatet. Gerade wer so tut als ob er Ahnung von PCs hat, der hat sie offensichtlich nicht wenn man nicht versteht das es standatisierte Konfigurationen gibt die man eben nicht ändert.  |uhoh:


 Gerade wer keine Ahnung von PCs hat, lässt eine kritische standardisierte Konfiguration unverändert, wenn Sicherheitsprobleme bekannt und veröffentlicht werden. 



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Aber sich über jemand mit solchen Problemen noch lustig zun machen (Und bist Du sicher, dass die nicht gegen geltendes Recht oder die UN-Menschenrechtskonventionen verstoßen?) ist halt auch eine mögliche Reaktion... #d


Entschuldigt vielmals, dass ich mal versucht habe, einen Witz zu machen!!!! #d#d#d


----------



## Jose (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

blau&breit, danke Franz


----------



## Joka (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

jetzt noch classic in die mitte schupsen bitte

ich seh grad auch die zwei breiten layouts sind alle in die linke ecke gequetscht.

soll das so sein?

ich sitz eigentlich gerne mittig vor dem bildschirm.


----------



## Algon (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Joka schrieb:


> jetzt noch classic in die mitte schupsen bitte
> 
> ich seh grad auch die zwei breiten layouts sind alle in die linke ecke gequetscht.
> 
> soll das so sein?



Platz für die Werbung muß ja auch sein.

MfG Algon


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Joka schrieb:


> jetzt noch classic in die mitte schupsen bitte
> 
> ich seh grad auch die zwei breiten layouts sind alle in die linke ecke gequetscht.
> 
> ...



Also bei mir paßt jetzt alles, von ganz links bis ganz rechts alles ausgefüllt.

quasi wie vorher


----------



## Joka (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

bei welchem style?

bei mir ist grün,blau und classic alles in die linke ecke gequetscht und rechts ist ein breiter freier balken

browserwechsel brachte das selbe ergebniss


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Style ist bei mir "blau_breit" 15" Monitor (Laptop) und Auflösung 1024 x 768


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Style ist bei mir "blau_breit" 15" Monitor (Laptop) und Auflösung 1024 x 768



joa mit nem 15" geht das... hab nen 17" widescreen... blau_breit finde ich aber gut! :#2:

werbung ist bei mir nur das, was vorher auch war, stört mich nicht weiter, hab verständnis dafür, dass das board werbung braucht


----------



## theactor (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

HI,

blau-breit rulez!  #6

Ich hätte auch nichts gegen eine mittige Anordnung -- wenn's halt mindestens die jetzige Breite behielte.

Schönes Ding, Franz! #6

Ich mags in Blau -- virtuell am Wasser, quasi :vik:

|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Was für Werbung???




Genau Steffen #6#6

So hab ich das von Anfang an. Nee, erst nach Uli´s Tip mit Strg.+.


----------



## Algon (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Genau Steffen #6#6
> 
> So hab ich das von Anfang an. Nee, erst nach Uli´s Tip mit Strg.+.


 
mal ganz ehrlich...
ich findes es schon etwas befremdlich das die Mods eines Forums zum ausblenden der Werbung ermutigen und sogar Tips geben|kopfkrat
|rolleyes
MfG Algon


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Wieso ??


----------



## FelixSch (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Die Firmen, die die Werbung in Auftrag geben wissen doch, dass es möglich ist, diese auszublenden und wissen auch um den allgemeinen Prozentsatz der User, die diese Möglichkeit nutzen.
Und wenn sie es wissen, dann haben sie dies auch einkalkuliert. Wenn sie es einkalkuliert haben und dann trotzdem die Werbung hier einstellen, dann scheint es immer noch gut zu sein. In der Werbebranche gilt: "50 Cent von jeden Euro sind verloren. Leider weiß man nie, welche 50 Cent". Deswegen macht es auch keinen Unterschied, ob die Werbung durch Einzelne unterdrückt wird oder nicht. Mache ich schon die ganze Zeit auch vor der Umstellung. Schon allein, um Ladezeiten zu sparen.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich sehe auch keine Werbung dank Firefox Add. Jedoch fande ich es vorher viel besser.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ralle24 ist ebenso ein ganz normaler User wie wir auch, daß er Moderator ist hat doch damit nix zu tun, Ralle verdient doch nix mit dem Board...

Der/die BESITZER des Boards verdienen Geld damit, welches zum Großteil für Serverkosten etc. draufgeht.

Davon abgesehen haben die ADMINS die ganze Arbeit und wenn da was hängenbleibt, that's life  Kann uns doch egal sein solange alles funktioniert und ist auch durchaus legitim, Ihr lest ja auch Blinker etc. die verdienen auch Geld damit, ebenfalls mit Werbung die keiner liest


----------



## Algon (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

evtl. sollte man,für member die die Werbung nicht blocken, einen Mehrwert schaffen.

MfG Algon


----------



## FelixSch (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Beim Style Blau_Breit klappt es leider bei den Blogs wieder nicht... könntest du da nochmal...? |pfisch:


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> evtl. sollte man,für member die die Werbung nicht blocken, einen Mehrwert schaffen.
> 
> MfG Algon



Sorry, aber manche kommen auf Ideen... 

Ziehst Du Dir den Werbemist im Fernsehen auch immer schon brav rein? 

als ich noch TV geguckt habe, hab ich in den Werbepausen immer umgeschaltet damit ich mir den Mist nicht antun muß.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Wie stellst Du Dir denn eine Überprüfung der Member vor ob sie Werbung blocken oder nicht?

Ich glaube wir kommen langsam wieder zu den Schlauchilluminaten


----------



## Algon (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wie stellst Du Dir denn eine Überprüfung der Member vor ob sie Werbung blocken oder nicht?


 
da braucht man nichts überprüfen. Man kann zb. einen Mehrwert anbieten der dann eben auch geblockt wird.

Fernsehwerbung werden ja auch nicht nach klicks bezahlt.

MfG Algon


----------



## Inkognitofly (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hi

Ich bin auch "Breit" und "Blau" habe aber "Noch" kein Alkohol getrunken.
So passt es für mich, Werbung iss mir eh egal, Geld muss reinkommen, und Adblock macht den Rest.

Lass es blos so, wie es jetzt ist !!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Man könnte auch feierlich geloben keine Werbung zu blocken


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> evtl. sollte man,für member die die Werbung nicht blocken, einen Mehrwert schaffen.
> 
> MfG Algon



Werbung ist inzwischen ein nicht mehr wegzudenkender Teil unserer Gesellschaft. Ganz gleich ob Zeitschriften, Radio- und Fernsehsender, oder Internetseiten wie das AB. Werbung schafft und sichert Arbeitsplätze. 
Man kann sich von Werbung nerven lassen, oder man kann lernen, damit umzugehen. 
Werbung ist für das AB lebensnotwendig. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man Ihr als User uneingeschränkt und hilflos ausgeliefert sein muss. 
Gute und Intelligente Werbung erreicht Ihre Zielgruppe auf jeden Fall. Schlechte Werbung auch dann nicht, wenn man sie vor den Bildschirm pappt. 
Du bekommst auch keinen Nachlass bei der GEZ, wenn Du versicherst bei den Werbeblocks der Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Sender nicht wegzuzappen.


----------



## FelixSch (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Nö, kannst du nicht wirklich. Es sei denn, du würdest sie auf die selben Adressen legen.
Ich blocke zur Zeit jeglichen Kontent aus 
www.anglerboard.de/banner/*
www.anglerboard.de/werbebanner/*
www.anglerboard.de/ads/*
Den Mehrwert müsstest du also irgendwo dahin legen... Das würde doch keiner machen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du bekommst auch keinen Nachlass bei der GEZ, wenn Du versicherst bei den Werbeblocks der Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Sender nicht wegzuzappen.



:vik::vik:


----------



## Algon (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man Ihr als User uneingeschränkt und hilflos ausgeliefert sein muss.


richtig, deshalb ja auch mein Vorschlag mit dem Mehrwert.
So hätten die Member, "die das AB mit finanzieren" auch was davon.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du bekommst auch keinen Nachlass bei der GEZ, wenn Du versicherst bei den Werbeblocks der Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Sender nicht wegzuzappen.


Wie gasagt, TV Werbung ist pauschal und wird nicht nach klicks abgerechnet.  
MfG Algon


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> richtig, deshalb ja auch mein Vorschlag mit dem Mehrwert.
> So hätten die Member, "die das AB mit finanzieren" auch was davon.
> 
> MfG Algon




Ich hab das auch nicht böse gemeint. Und ich finde es gut und richtig, dass Du die Werbung die hier unumstößlich gemacht werden muss, nicht verteufelst. #g


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Die Diskussion ist ja jetzt zum Glück etwas ruhiger geworden.
Ich habe ein büschen am Style, Schriftgrösse und Laptop Einstellung gefummelt und jetzt ist alles tiptop. 
Mir gefällts prima.


----------



## FelixSch (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hab das auch nicht böse gemeint. Und ich finde es gut und richtig, dass Du die Werbung die hier unumstößlich gemacht werden muss, nicht verteufelst. #g



Ja, aber irgendwann, und das geht sehr schnell, stumpft man gegen die Werbung ab und schaut sie gar nicht mehr an.
Macht also keinen Unterschied, ob man sie blockt oder nicht, wenn man sie nicht wahr nimmt.


----------



## Neptun01 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich finde das Layout gar nicht mal so schlecht,ist nur halt gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Ja, aber irgendwann, und das geht sehr schnell, stumpft man gegen die Werbung ab und schaut sie gar nicht mehr an.
> Macht also keinen Unterschied, ob man sie blockt oder nicht, wenn man sie nicht wahr nimmt.



So schaut's aus und die Blocksoftware bewirkt eigentlich nur noch, daß da nix mehr aufdringlich blinkt


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Genau, Algon! Auf allen Webseiten, die man besucht immer erst brav alle Werbebanner einmal durchklicken, alles andere wäre ja Schmarotzertum! :vik:
Wenn jemand etwas dafür bekommt, daß ich mir eventuell eine Werbeanzeige angucke und dadurch ganz vielleicht sogar überzeugt werde irgendetwas zu kaufen - dann würde ich auch kein blöder Spielverderber sein wollen.

Und jetzt guck bitte 10 Minuten lang auf den Mittelpunkt der Spirale (ich bekomme dafür pro Minute 6 Cent vom Fachverband Werbung & Marktkommunikation.) Aber bitte ehrlich sein!





Und nun wiederhole bitte diese 3 Sätze "Ich liiebe Werbung!", "Die Werbung spricht immer die Wahrheit!", "Ich will beworbene Artikel kaufen!"

THX!


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Genau, Algon! Auf allen Webseiten, die man besucht immer erst brav alle Werbebanner einmal durchklicken, alles andere wäre ja Schmarotzertum! :vik:
> 
> Oh Mann... |rolleyes



Ich brech hier gleich zusammen, erst Ralle mit seinem GEZ Vergleich und jetzt Du... Kai, hör auf mit dem Mist


----------



## Algon (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Genau, Algon! Auf allen Webseiten, die man besucht immer erst brav alle Banner einmal anklicken, alles andere wäre Schmarotzertum! :vik:
> 
> Oh Mann... |rolleyes


 
Es geht hier um die Werbung im AB.
Ein Forum, in dem man gerne ist, kann man auch untertützen.


MfG Algon


----------



## FelixSch (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Vor allem bei den Popup-Werbebannern, wo man sich vielmehr drauf konzentriert, den Knopp zum wegklicken zu finden und überhaupt keine Zeit hat, den Inhalt zu betrachten.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Vor allem bei den Popup-Werbebannern, wo man sich vielmehr drauf konzentriert, den Knopp zum wegklicken zu finden und überhaupt keine Zeit hat, den Inhalt zu betrachten.



#6 Genau so sieht es aus!


----------



## Joka (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

zich seiten wegen der ollen werbung (wo jeder selbst entscheiden kann ob er sie sehen will oder nicht) aber das wichtigste... und zwar den mist in die mitte des monitors zu bringen davon redet keiner :c

@franz kannst net wenigstens ein style in die mitte machen? 

classic wäre nett


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Algon, mal ganz ehrlich...

Wer die Werbung lesen will, wird sie lesen, wer sie nicht lesen will wird sie nicht lesen, so wie ich. 
Da ich sie sowieso nicht lese und beachte, kann ich sie auch blocken, ist kein Unterschied für mich.

Und komm mir jetzt keiner mit der Unterbewusten Wahrnehmung... Mein Unterbewußtsein wird im Alltag schon zugeballert bis zum geht nicht mehr, da brauche ich das hier nicht auch noch


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Joka schrieb:


> zich seiten wegen der ollen werbung (wo jeder selbst entscheiden kann ob er sie sehen will oder nicht) aber das wichtigste... und zwar den mist in die mitte des monitors zu bringen davon redet keiner :c
> 
> @franz kannst net wenigstens ein style in die mitte machen?
> 
> classic wäre nett



Franzl, wag Dich, "blau_breit" bleibt linksbündig!!


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Mein Unterbewußtsein wird im Alltag schon zugeballert bis zum geht nicht mehr, da brauche ich das hier nicht auch noch [/QUOTE]

Moin Steffen!

Im Winter auf Fehmarn??:q


----------



## Joka (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*


Der Posteingang von Franz_16 ist voll. Franz_16 kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.:vik:

        immer diese verschlimmverbesserungen,,never change a running system


----------



## Algon (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Algon, mal ganz ehrlich...
> 
> Wer die Werbung lesen will, wird sie lesen, wer sie nicht lesen will wird sie nicht lesen, so wie ich.
> Da ich sie sowieso nicht lese und beachte, kann ich sie auch blocken, ist kein Unterschied für mich.


 
mich wundert nur wie selbstverständlich das Forum von manchen Membern angesehen wird. Soll jeder blocken was er will, ist ja sein Recht, deshalb auch mein Vorschlag die Member zu motivieren die Werbung nicht zu blocken.

MfG Algon


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin Steffen!
> 
> Im Winter auf Fehmarn??:q



Im Winter sind wir doch hier auf Halluzinogene angwiesen


----------



## grazy04 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Joka schrieb:


> Der Posteingang von Franz_16 ist voll. Franz_16 kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.:vik:




Womit das wohl zusammen hängt ???? Scheinbar denken einige das es schneller geht wenn noch 30mal der selbe Kram per PN versendet wird. 

Mit dem blauem siehts garnicht schlecht aus! Der Rest wird sich zeigen


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@algon
Was willste den "Nichtblockern" denn anbieten?


----------



## grazy04 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

das Gerede wegen "Werbung blocken oder nicht blocken" nimmt ja langsam die selben Züge an wie C+R ,  man, man......


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Kai, ich habe jetzt 10 Minuten lang auf deine Spirale gestarrt und bin völlig Gaga - weiß jemand ob ich dich jetzt verklagen kann?

Im Ernst, nachdem ich mich gestern recht kritisch geäußert habe, will ich jetzt mal ein paar positive Sachen los werden. Franz, ich danke dir. Blau und breit ist top. Einen Zeigefinger auf die Steuerung und zweimal dezent + getippt und alles ist im Lack. Die Karpfengruselfische sind weg und meine Gleitsichtbrille wieder abbestellt.

Mündigen Internetnutzern kann man wohl einen mündigen Umgang mit der Werbung zugestehen. Ich benutze schon seit langem Firefox und habe bis dato nicht den Eindruck gehabt, dass das AB mit Werbung überfrachtet sei. Wer nicht in der Lage ist die entsprechenden Add-Ons zu nutzen und sich gleichzeitig bösartig manipuliert fühlt, dem sei ein Senioreninternetkurs an der Volkshochschule empfohlen, da kann man sich beschweren und es wird einem altersgemäß erläutert, wie man sich gegen solche Bösartigkeiten zur Wehr setzt. Das AB als freie Plattform ist fürdie Betreiber schon lange nicht mehr frei. Es gibt dort etliche Dinge zu regeln, die zum einen den normalen Forumsbetrieb, aber auch rechtliche Auseinandersetzungen beinhalten, wie Urheberrechtsfragen u.ä. Das sich sowas finanzieren muß und zwar über die Bereitstellung von Webspace hinaus, das sollte jedem klar sein.
Kritik in diesem Thread sollte von nun an berücksichtigen - ich habe es auch erst heute richtig gemerkt - das vor allem Franz in hohem Maße bemüht ist, die Wünsche und Anregungen der User umzusetzen und das keineswegs ein fertiges Layout vorgesetzt wird.

Dafür erstmal ein dickes *Danke* an Franz und warten wir mal ab, was herausgekommen ist, wenn alles fertig ist.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

So, ich verabschiede mich für heute, morgen können wir weiter über Sinn und Unsinn sowie die Qualität der werbung diskutieren 
Hier wollen erstmal hungrige Mäuler nach getaner Arbeit gefüttert werden, danach noch einen schönen werbefreien Abend vor dem Kamin


----------



## donlotis (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Für mich zählt in erster Linie der Inhalt, weniger die Form oder Farbe... #h

Alles wird gut! 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Algon (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> @algon
> Was willste den "Nichtblockern" denn anbieten?


Man könnte mehrer Sachen über die Bannergeschichte anbieten
z.B. die AB Gewinnspiele usw.

MfG Algon


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

also ich bin mit "-- Blau_breit" (wieder) zufrieden und deswegen raus aus dieser Diskussion

*naja, eigentlich bin ich immer recht zufrieden im Zustand "blau und breit" *




​


----------



## franja1 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

...ist doch alles wieder im Lot....ob nun hell oder dunkelblau egal...in der Mitte ist es auch...also vollkommen ok#6
Gruß Jan


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Mit dem Firefox funzt es nun sehr schnell ...

noch mein passendes Layout bzw. Style suchen ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Wenn der Stil des AB's noch länger so bleibt werde ich mich wohl mal nach einem 14" Monitor umschauen. Denn auf meinem 22" Monitor das Seitenverhältnis auf 1024x768 zu stellen kann es ja nun nicht sein. Dafür sind meine Augen noch zu gut.
Mit der aktuellen Einstellung sieht das auf meinem Monitor so aus. Ganz großes Kino!! 







Und mal ganz ehrlich, bei allem Verständnis für Neuerungen usw. Das kann es ja wohl nicht sein.#d Wenn ein Gast auf so eine Seite stößt ist er schneller wieder weg, als das er AB gesagt hat.


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Täusche ich mich, oder ist das Grün auf einmal zu einem netten Blau geworden....|rolleyes


----------



## Berlinerstar (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Bei mir ist es wie immer Grün


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich hatte gestern noch einen grünen Rand, der nun weg ist...*freu*


----------



## Joka (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Wenn der Stil des AB's noch länger so bleibt werde ich mich wohl mal nach einem 14" Monitor umschauen. Denn auf meinem 22" Monitor das Seitenverhältnis auf 1024x768 zu stellen kann es ja nun nicht sein. Dafür sind meine Augen noch zu gut.
> Mit der aktuellen Einstellung sieht das auf meinem Monitor so aus. Ganz großes Kino!!
> 
> 
> ...




genau wie bei mir.....zum #q
hätte das AB Team mal lieber in die gelben seiten geschaut |supergri


----------



## daci7 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

warum habt ihrs so schön blau und ich nicht? :c


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Einfachmal "blau -breit" anklicken..........


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



daci7 schrieb:


> warum habt ihrs so schön blau und ich nicht? :c


 
Das kannst du in deinen Einstellung ändern. Einfach unter "Style" den VB3 - Default auswählen und du bist dermaßen blau....#6


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Nachdem ich etwas rumgebastelt habe, sieht´s jetzt auf meinem 22 - Zöller so aus (Screenshot)

Damit kann ich jetzt leben....#6


----------



## Jose (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Wenn der Stil des AB's noch länger so bleibt werde ich mich wohl mal nach einem 14" Monitor umschauen. Denn auf meinem 22" Monitor das Seitenverhältnis auf 1024x768 zu stellen kann es ja nun nicht sein. Dafür sind meine Augen noch zu gut.
> Mit der aktuellen Einstellung sieht das auf meinem Monitor so aus. Ganz großes Kino!!
> ...
> Und mal ganz ehrlich, bei allem Verständnis für Neuerungen usw. Das kann es ja wohl nicht sein.#d Wenn ein Gast auf so eine Seite stößt ist er schneller wieder weg, als das er AB gesagt hat.



ja, ist viel leer. 
wie sehen denn spiegel, zeit, stern focus ... bei dir aus?
ok, schaust du nicht ? sorry, sorry! ?
dann aber vielleicht blinker und  fisch&fang?
ist doch überall das gleiche layout.
versteh jetzt ehrlich deinen punkt nicht.

ich hab nen 20er und fahr mit 1280.

dein problem hast du doch überall eigentlich, oder?
und die gäste mit nem 22''er und höchster auflösung - die kennen das problem doch, weil überall.

dass es für 'n netbook schwierig wird, klar, aber das kriegt firefox ja noch nicht mal gerafft.

da denke ich aber, dass es hier dann auch entsprechende styles geben wird.


ich find, franz hat ne gute lösung gefunden - ich finds auch irgendwie lustig und toll, dass gästen dieses scheußliche mittige grüne 800pix-arme-leute-layout übergestülpt wird.

nur die harten ...

sind ja schließlich irgendwie ein club.

dass das AB damit empfindsame rechtschreibstarke abschrecken könnte, nun ja, das ist irgendwie so was wie  politik, also hier nicht weiter zu erörtern.


----------



## Algon (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

oder man macht den Browser kleiner.

MfG Algon


----------



## Ulli3D (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also ich kann mich noch an meine UNIX zeit erinnern, da hatten wir auch schon "riesige" Monitore und die wurden genutzt, um mehrere Fenster gleichzeitig auf dem Schirm zu haben. Also nicht immer Vollbild fürs surfen sondern angepasste Fenstergröße.

Übrigens Jose, ich hab für unterwegs jetzt auch ein Netbook mit 1024 x 600 und da hat Firefox keine Probleme mit der Darstellung.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

So, ein mal strg + (zweimal ist mir zuviel, da verschwimmen sogar die Smilies) und kurz blau gemacht, jetzt passt es mir voll und ganz!
#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Funktion die Smileys abzuschalten?


----------



## Jose (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> ...Übrigens Jose, ich hab für unterwegs jetzt auch ein Netbook mit 1024 x 600 und da hat Firefox keine Probleme mit der Darstellung.



nee, die nicht, ich aber: ich brauch navigation, lesezeichen und die statusleiste - und damit ist ca. 1/4 monitor belegt.
tinymenu (oder so) rettet das auch nicht. und die leisten an der seite, nein mein herr, das hab ich für den fox noch nicht gefunden. opera kann das... (ist eh der beste!) und ist somit für widescreens bestens geeignet

(ach, ich muss dir ja noch was aufn pelz brennen, schon fast vergessen - mach ich jetzt )


----------



## powermike1977 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

schlecht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Jose schrieb:


> ja, ist viel leer.
> wie sehen denn spiegel, zeit, stern focus ... bei dir aus?
> ok, schaust du nicht ? sorry, sorry! ?
> dann aber vielleicht blinker und  fisch&fang?
> ...



Viel leer ist gut,|uhoh: bei einer Bildschirmauflösung für Nutzer mit durchschnittlicher Sehkraft, 22" Monitor 1680x1050, bleibt ungefähr 1/3 des Bildschirms frei.#d Frei nach dem Motto: "Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen."


Es mag schon so sein das es bei den von Dir genannten Seiten auch so ist. Das macht die ganze Sache aber um keinen Deut besser.
Und ganz nebenbei bin ich im Forum dieser Seite Mitglied und nicht bei Focus, Spiegel und wie die alle heißen. Daher tue ich meinen Unmut über das neue Erscheinungsbild des Anglerboard's hier kund und nicht über das von irgendwelchen anderen Seiten. Denn das interessiert hier keinen.

Wenn man wenigstens in der Lage wäre das ganze Mittig, wenn schon nicht in alt bewährter Größe, anzuordnen wäre ja schon viel geschafft.
Denn so wie es jetzt ist, links an den Rand geklatscht, ist es ja mal gar nichts!
Als Notlösung habe ich jetzt immer die Lesezeichen im Firefox offen, damit rutscht das Fenster etwas weiter nach rechts.


----------



## Kössi (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also ich kann mich auch gar nicht mit der neuen Seite anfreunden. Ist ja ok, wenn man mal was aufpeppen will, aber wenns alle sch... finden sollten die mod`s mal drüber nachdenken! Mir fehlt links die Navileiste!


----------



## Jose (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Stuffel schrieb:


> ...Wenn man wenigstens in der Lage wäre das ganze Mittig, wenn schon nicht in alt bewährter Größe, anzuordnen wäre ja schon viel geschafft....



wäre eine anregung an franz, eine option auf left,center,right einzubauen. gibt es ja auch nicht gerade selten, die option auf layoutwechsel.
der hinweis von Ulli3D ist ja so schlecht auch nicht: browser nicht maximieren und die darstellung vergrössern, bei deiner auflösung ist die schrift ja eher fliegenschixxig.

das mit spiegel etc. sollte keine anmache sein , war eher ein hinweis auf aktuelle (huch: moderne, meinetwegen auch modernde) webstandards.


----------



## daci7 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

so jetz is alles schön blau =)
gefällt mir!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Jose schrieb:


> ...der hinweis von Ulli3D ist ja so schlecht auch nicht: browser nicht maximieren und die darstellung vergrössern, bei deiner auflösung ist die schrift ja eher fliegenschixxig.



Schriftgrößen sind sicher Geschmacks- oder Ansichtssache. Ich finde die Auflösung bei der Monitorgröße optimal. Bevor ich da etwas größer stelle konsultiere ich erstmal einen Augenarzt oder Optiker.|bigeyes

Die Idee mit dem verkleinern des Browsers und der Darstellungsvergrößerung ist zwar ein Versuch dem bestehenden Problem zu begegnen, Zielführend ist er aber nicht.


----------



## Jose (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Stuffel schrieb:


> ...Zielführend ist er aber nicht.



was bitte soll denn zielführend sein? dass Stuffel es wie er es will frei haus geliefert kriegt und die restliche minderheit von 95% mit ner 1024er auflösung seitwärts scrollen darf?

und ob zentriert, links- oder rechtsbündig - 1/3 bleibt immer leer, kannst den browser ja zentrieren.

hast die lösung ja aber schon angekündigt: glückwunsch zu deinem 14''er


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Jose schrieb:


> was bitte soll denn zielführend sein? dass Stuffel es wie er es will frei haus geliefert kriegt und die restliche minderheit von 95% mit ner 1024er auflösung seitwärts scrollen darf?



Um es auch für DICH verständlich zu machen!! Ich möchte überhaupt nichts frei Haus geliefert bekommen!! Und es geht überhaupt nicht darum wie ich es will.
Eins steht aber nunmal fest, der größte Teil der User hier ist mit der jetzigen "Lösung" nicht zufrieden. Soviel zum Thema Minderheit!

Außerdem musste mit der alten Version bei einer 1024'er Auflösung auch nicht seitwärts gescrollt werden.

Es ist aber schön zulesen das es hier User gibt die alles kritiklos und als gegeben hinnehmen. 
Jetzt warte ich bloß noch auf den Spruch das ja keiner gezwungen wird hier zu lesen oder schreiben oder gar die Seite überhaupt aufzurufen.


----------



## CarlooSR (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Heyho 
ich glaub euch steigt diese layoutgeschichte ein wenig zu kopf  
macht doch mal locker 1ten finanzieren sich foren meistens überr werbung,2tens is der neue look schlanker und technisch besser ( es gibt auch sachen die man noch verbessern kann)!3tens passt dieses layout einigermaßen aufs iphone und das wichtigste iS, man kann mittels strg+mausrad die seiten größe einstellen vll hilft das einigen?! 

Ich finde trotzdem das man sich hier nicht direkt so angehen muss  ! Man sollte stattdessen dem entwicklerteam verbesserungsvorschläge unterbreiten

meine meinung 
mfg carlos


----------



## wäcki (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also ich bleib bei schwarz:q

grüße wäcki


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also ich war jetz 2 Tage nicht da und irgendwie finde ich die Umstellung immer noch katastrophal. Ist echt nicht mehr heimelig und ich bezweifle auch langsam, dass das nochmal wird...

Gut ist zwar, dass es zumindest breitere Varianten wieder für die Beiträge gibt. Und nicht schlecht ist eigentlich auch die blaue Variante.

Aber irgendwie hauen ja die Abstände überall nicht mehr hin. Ist echt übel fürs Auge. 

Richtig schlecht ist das im eigenen Profil, beim Antworten usw.

Außerdem scheinen ja die Fotos jetzt grundsätzlich auf das dürre Anglerboard angepasst zu werden mit der Folge dass man überall diese bekloppten Resize-Balken sieht, bzw. Fotos, die sich eben nicht in die breite Variante fügen. 

Miserabel ist auch die Minischrift in den IGs. 

Die Menüleiste vermisse ich auch nach wie vor. 

Also insgesamt sieht das ganze AB jetzt aus wie ein gerupftes Huhn #d...

Gibts eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit zurück?


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



wäcki schrieb:


> Also ich bleib bei schwarz:q
> 
> grüße wäcki



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Heilige ********, da verbiegen sich mir ja die Augen...
Nää, das nix für altes Mann wie mich 

So, nach einmal drüber schlafen finde ich "blau breit" für meine Bedürfnisse super geeignet und bleibe dabei.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@wäcki:
Das LILA da drin geht ja gar nicht, is' das ganz sicher das AB? oder hast aus Versehen nen Screenshot von nem Gayforum gemacht


----------



## snorreausflake (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ja ja der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier
Fand´s am Anfang auch Gewöhnungsbedürftig aber Mittlerweile stört´s mich nimmer.

Zur Erinnerung : Twix hieß früher noch Raider:vik:


----------



## firemirl (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Meine Meinung zum neuen Layout. :v:v:v


Das geilste ist, das die Dropdown-Menues jetzt von der Werbung überlappt werden und man ins unbekannte klickt.
Die Navi-Leiste??? Ich hoffe Sie kommt wieder.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hallo Franz, da Dein PN-Postfach überquillt, muss ich es hier posten.

Du wolltest mir doch noch das AB-Design "Ferkelfahndung spezial" basteln,





mit der Mod-Option, das jedem ertappten Ferkel für 2 Wochen verpflichtend aufdrücken zu können.
Aber bitte rechtsbündig, mit 2 cm Rand und in Schriftart "Latinlover". 
Bei Sunny und Fritze nehmen wir dann die Möglichkeit, andere Designs zu wählen, komplett raus!
Vielleicht könntest Du da als Hintergrundbild statt Karpfen ein paar dezente Herzchen einbauen:l, damit wir auch gewissen anderen Boardies eine Freude machen können.

Achso und denk dran, wir brauchen noch eine alkohol- und schweinefleischfreie Variante sowie die Version für Nichtchristen, wo dann alle + durch # ersetzt sind, damit die religiöse Selbstbestimmung nicht gefährdet ist. 
Die Mitgliederinnen der IG "Emanzipierte Anglerinnen und Emma-Leserinnen" bittet noch um eine Variante in hell- und dunkellila, mit Menüabänderung: "Profilin, Blogsin, Hilfin, Glossarin, Communitin, Kalendsie, Heutige Beiträginnen, Suchende, Nützliche Linkinnen, Abmeldinnen" und fragt an, wann wir denn endlich unter www.anglerinnenboard.de gelistet sind und unser Logo ändern.
Die Bundestagsfraktion der Grünen begrüßt ausdrücklich die Farbgebung des "AB Classic", wohingegen die Rentnerpartei eine Variante mit grauem Hintergrund und Schriftgröße 20px anfordert.
Dass ausgerechnet mich ein Schalke-Fan angeschrieben hat, dem das blau-breit nicht königsblau genug ist, finde ich ziemlich witzig, wo ich doch schon seit Stunden auf die schwarzgelbe Variante warte, aber das schaffst Du bestimmt auch noch.
Übrigens haben erste Tests auf einem ans Laptop angeschlossenen 60"-HDTV ergeben, dass die meisten Designs erst in 6 Meter Entfernung lesbar sind. Da könnten einige noch meckern, weil ihr Wohnzimmer zu klein ist.
In der Zwischenzeit recherchiere ich mal weiter, warum die Ladezeiten auf 'nem Pentium II unter Windows95 so lahmarschig sind...

Viele Grüße,
Honeyball



P.S.: Falls es einer nicht gemerkt hat: Das war reine Satire!!!!


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Nachtrag:

Nein, Smilies mit Kopftüchern wird es auch in Zukunft aus technischen Gründen nicht geben können!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Die waren gut, Honeyball...
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich muß weg... 

Honeyball, bei der Farbgebung angelst Du doch am anderen Ufer  

Du bist herzlich zum nächsten BMA (Boardie-Meerforellen-Angeln) eingeladen, welches sich ja das letzte mal in GFF (Gay-Fetisch-Festival) umbenannt hat wegen der ganzen schicken Herren in Sexy Watklamotten.

Selbstredend wird bei uns nur noch mit Pink bzw. rosa Fliegen und Blinkern gefischt, Ehrensache 

Bevorzugt wird bei uns auch die Fliegenfischerei wegen dem sanften Bewegungsablauf, welcher unserer Neigung entgegenkommt, weiterhin ist am Basislager auch ein Tisch für Kaffekränzchen eingerichtet bei dem sich die Teilnehmer über schön puschelige Fliegen und deren erotische Bindeweise austauschen können.
Fliegen haben ja so was puscheliges ganz im Gegensatz zu kalten harten Blinkern.
Diese haben wir selbstverständlich auch dabei, der ein oder andere ist ja mit Sicherheit der SM-Fraktion zuzurechnen, welche mit pusheligen Fliegen nichts anfangen können 




Auch hier die Anmerkung: Achtung, Spässchen #h


----------



## Barsch-Guru (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@Honeyball

Einfach nur genial...:vik:


----------



## JanS (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich sage es nochmal! Die Umstellung ist genau das gegenteil von dem was man erwartet hat. Ihr wollt mehr Werbeeinnahmen um Kosten zu minimieren? Dann macht das Professionel. Einfach mit Werbung überballern weil das alle so machen hat nur zur Folge das alle User mit Add-Blockern dagegen vorgehen. Das geht nach hinten los! 

Wenn ihr ein Professionell Werbeeinnahmen verbuchen wollt, müssen die Folgen auch vorher geplant werden. Im Moment kommt es mir ein wenig so vor als würde ich zu meinem Chef gehen und Sagen:

Du ich habe da was gesehen damit machen wir unsere Community's um 30% erfolgreicher und unsere Webeeinnahmen steigen ebenfalls um 30%...

Dann sagt er mach! Ich mach und es geht doch nicht so einfach. Angenommen ich brauche 3 Monate bis ich alles so eingerichtet habe bis alles klappt. In diesen 3 Monaten haben wir 80% unserer Werbeeinnahmen verloren ich bin meinen Job los und mein Chef muss sehen wie er den Karren aus dem Dreck holt.

In der Regel müsste ich dazu erstmal nen kleines Brainstorming machen und dann ne detailierte Projektplanung abgeben. Wenn das dann noch in der oberen Etage gut ankommt, dann kann ich vieleicht anfangen was neues zu entwickeln, auf bestehenden Daten und nicht auf Echtdaten.

Hier haben sich viele User geäußert. Viele finden es nicht so schön andere lehnen es ganz ab einige störrt es gar nicht. Mir ist das nun zu doof. Ich nehme es hin wie es ist stelle mich vieleicht darauf ein vieleicht aber auch nicht. Es haben sich auch welche angeboten was zu machen, zu entwickeln. Aber auch darauf ist bisher nicht eingegangen worden.


Wie gesagt ich entwickel seit 8 Jahren nix anderes als im "Internet"-Umfeld habe dazu in diesem Bereich meine Ausbildung gemacht und ich behaupte einfach mal ich weiß wovon ich rede! 

Ich finde es einfach schade weil man eine Plattform besitzt die soviel Potential bietet.


----------



## JanS (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

--- snip!


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> "Profilin, Blogsin, Hilfin, Glossarin, Communitin, Kalendsie, Heutige Beiträginnen, Suchende, Nützliche Linkinnen, Abmeldinnen" und fragt an, wann wir denn endlich unter www.anglerinnenboard.de !



 ich hau mich wech 
wenn das Honeyballin liest gibs Ärger.|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



JanS schrieb:


> Selbst wenns von Honeyball ironisch gemeint war kann ich's hier beim besten willen im Moment nicht verstehen!



Mönsch Jan, selbst beim ernsten Thema muß Spaß sein.
Das hier is' alles virtuell, nicht reell.

Hier schneit es übrigens wie Sau...

@Franzl, 
könntest Du bitte einen Schneeflockenhintergrund bereitstellen?


----------



## Barsch-Guru (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



JanS schrieb:


> Selbst wenns von Honeyball ironisch gemeint war kann ich's hier beim besten willen im Moment nicht verstehen!


 

Nimms doch einfach mal ein wenig mit Humor...


----------



## JanS (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ja versuche ich ja aber das Thema liegt mir einfach am Herzen. Ich baue gerade schon ein Joomla Template mit dem vieleicht alle zufrieden sind  ... und das uffe arbeit. Mein Chef bekommt wieder ein Herzkasper


----------



## grazy04 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@Honeyball:

das verstehen nicht alle !!!

ui, wie manche sich über ne *virtuelle Geschichte* aufregen können macht mir mehr Sorgen als das neue Design.

Einen kleinen Punkt hab ich dann doch noch:

Die User die 3 von diesen Userbars in der Signatur haben bekommen diese nicht mehr in einer Zeile angezeigt (so wars bisher)


----------



## Barsch-Guru (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



JanS schrieb:


> Ja versuche ich ja aber das Thema liegt mir einfach am Herzen.


 
Versteh ich ja, aber du musst zugeben, Honeyball hat schon ein wenig recht und da es als Witz gemeint gemeint war sollte man es auch so verstehen... 
Ganz so tragisch isses nämlich auch nicht wie es einige hier schreiben!



JanS schrieb:


> Ich baue gerade schon ein Jamoola Template


 
Sorry, bin kein Fachmann, kein Ahnung was das ist...

Grüße Alex


----------



## JanS (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich habe mich vertippt  

Was das ist? Sozusagen das Design das nur noch über die funktionierende Plattform gelegt wird.

Ich habe ein Grundgerüst das steht und funktioniert und ich baue quasi eine Hülle die mir gefällt (oder auch nicht wie in diesem falle) um das Gerüst herum


----------



## Barsch-Guru (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Dann bist du sozusagen ein Gerüstbauer...

... komisch wie sich die Berufsbezeichnungen ändern...

Grüße Alex


----------



## Pappa70 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Moin , 
also ich komm damit jetzt klar und wenn ich Fragen hab , dann frag ich.
Man sollte ja auch dran denken das sich da Leute ihr Hirn dran reiben und ihre Freizeit geben um das Board *für uns *am laufen zu halten ( Danke dafür ).


Grüße , Pappa


----------



## JanS (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Pappa70 schrieb:


> Moin ,
> also ich komm damit jetzt klar und wenn ich Fragen hab , dann frag ich.
> Man sollte ja auch dran denken das sich da Leute ihr Hirn dran reiben und ihre Freizeit geben um das Board *für uns *am laufen zu halten ( Danke dafür ).
> 
> ...



Das finde ich auch sehr löblich aber dennoch kann man ja Kritik äußern wenn was nicht so klappt wie man sich das vorstellt


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



JanS schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich entwickel seit 8 Jahren nix anderes als im "Internet"-Umfeld habe dazu in diesem Bereich meine Ausbildung gemacht und ich behaupte einfach mal ich weiß wovon ich rede!
> 
> Ich finde es einfach schade weil man eine Plattform besitzt die soviel Potential bietet.



Siehst Du, JanS, das unterscheidet Dich von den Machern des Boards. Du bist ein Profi, arbeitest in einem professionellen Umfeld mit professioneller Technik und gewinnorientierter professioneller Unternehmensführung.
Die Admins hier sind Autodidakten, die an 'nem einfachen PC mit Internetanschluss sitzen und versuchen, aus den von ihnen erlernten Möglichkeiten das Beste zu machen. 
Du bist Dienstleister für Kunden, in deren Auftrag Du Webauftritte erstellst. Würden die Macher des AB über die notwendigen Mittel verfügen, das "Projekt Neues Design" fremd zu vergeben, z.B. an Deine Firma, dann würden wir alle hier an die auftragnehmende Firma genau diese Ansprüche stellen, die Du in Deinem Job zu erfüllen bereit bist. Wenn dann das Ergebnis so wäre, wie es am Anfang hier war, dann wären wir als Kunde dieser Firma sicherlich nicht damit zufrieden, bzw. hätten solange am Gesamtergebnis auf der Entwicklungsumgebung basteln lassen, bis wir als Kunde die Freigabe erteilt hätten. Sicher, *das* wäre professionelles Vorgehen gewesen. (Aber selbst dann hätte es hier auch noch massenweise sachliche wie unsachliche Kritiken gegeben, weil man ja nie alle zufrieden stellen kann)

Aber erstens sind hier keine Profis wie Du am Werk und zweitens haben wir die Mittel und Möglichkeiten dazu gar nicht. Also muss ein einsamer Franz hier quasi im Alleingang loslegen und irgendwas auf die Beine stellen. Ein Profi oder ein professioneller Anbieter würde sich dann zurücklehnen und den "Kunden" sprich Anwendern sagen: Friss oder stirb! Oder diskutiert etwa eine Google oder Yahoo mit den Nutzen über die Farbe des Firmenlogos und die Schriftart in den Suchzfenstern?
Hier im AB geht es anders zu. Da macht Thomas irgendwann eine Ankündigung, dass es ein neues Layout geben wird. Dann nutzt Franz jede freie Minute, um daran zu basteln. Ein paar Mods schauen sich das eventuell noch vorab mal an, und sobald die meisten genickt haben und sagen "Könnte klappen" haut sich Franz die Nacht um die Ohren, um das möglichst in der traffic-armen Zeit zwischen 01:00 und 05:00 Uhr online zu schalten. Und dann gibt es hier einen Thread, wo wir alle in Ruhe und -wie nicht nur ich finde- verdammt konstruktiv nach Fehlern, Schwächen und Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten suchen. Neben vielen konstruktiven Vorschlägen sind auch einige reine Meckermeinungen dabei, ja klar, warum soll denn auch keiner sagen dürfen, dass ihm was nicht passt. Damit hat kein Admin und auch kein Mod ein Problem, solange der Haupttenor so sehr von Konstruktivität geprägt ist.
Aber wie in jeder Diskussion hier im Board muss jeder, der was sagt, auch damit rechnen und es akzeptieren, dass es andere gibt, die was anderes sagen. So entstehen hier Mehrheitsmeinungen, denen Franz -wie ich finde- absolut klasse nachgekommen ist.
Und irgendwie habe ich auch das Gefühl, das wir durchaus eine Mehrheit haben, die auch mal was nicht so ernst Gemeintes zu akzeptieren bereit ist...#h


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und irgendwie habe ich auch das Gefühl, das wir durchaus eine Mehrheit haben...#h



Wie wäre es denn der Formulierung einer Umfrage, um die Mehrheitsverhältnisse mal differenziert zu beleuchten?


----------



## theactor (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hi,

alter Schwede - was habe ich hier nicht schon in all den Jahren von dem Wissen von Profis aus einigen Bereichen profitiert. Meist aus dem Bereich Computer aber viel auch aus anderen Bereichen. 

Jetzt wäre da z.B. mit JanS. einer, der Profi ist, und es schlicht kann. 
Warum sollte nicht auch das AB von dem Know-How seiner Member profitieren und Hilfe annehmen?! 

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> Wie wäre es denn der Formulierung einer Umfrage, um die Mehrheitsverhältnisse mal differenziert zu beleuchten?


Sinnlos, da dies nur die Meinung der jenigen wiedergibt, die an so einer Umfrage teilnehmen.

Das ist erfahrungsgemäß nur ein Teil der angemeldeten Mitglieder, die Mitglieder wiederum machen nur einen kleinen Teil der täglichen Besucher aus. 

Alo, wie oben geschrieben:
Sinnlos...

Da ist dieser Thread für uns wesentlich wertvoller, auch wenn hier selbstverständlich auch nur die aktiven schreiben. 

Aber es bringt mehr, wenn einzelne Punkte angesprochen werden, als eine immer relativ "grobe" Umfrage zu machen..


----------



## Pappa70 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

oder ihn mal machen lassen ?also den JanS meine ich.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



JanS schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch sehr löblich aber dennoch kann man ja Kritik äußern wenn was nicht so klappt wie man sich das vorstellt



Richtig, Kritik kann man äußern, auch wenn es die Verantwortlichen nicht wirklich interessiert, denn Demokratie, bedeutet nicht erst seit dem Jahre 2009:
"Alle werden gefragt, was sie wollen, alle dürfen sich kritisch äußern, bloß gemacht wird's trotzdem, mit oder ohne den Segen die Masse der Leute, die es betrifft."
Auf das AB übertragen heißt das, über 2/3 der Anglerboarduser äußern sich negativ zu den Änderungen, finden sie einfach nur sch***e, macht aber nix, wird trotzdem gemacht, war ja wie in der Politik, schon lange beschlossene Sache, bevor man obligatorisch nach der Meinung des Fußvolkes fragte.#q
Man muss halt einfach nur an Demokratie glauben oder ist es doch eher eine demokratische Diktatur|rolleyes => Demokratur, das trifft's wohl!|thinkerg:


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Auf das AB übertragen heißt das, über 2/3 der Anglerboarduser äußern sich negativ zu den Änderungen


glaube ich nicht.
Und in einem Forum gab es noch nie Demokratie, oder hafftest du dann im Falle eines Falles auch mit.

MfG Algon


----------



## ohneLizenz (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

für mich immer noch rückschritt => auch wenn die macher lieber user hier 
wie honeyball gemacht 
verkackeiern 
weil kritik eben nicht lob ist 
und verkackeiern das mittel zur abwehr bekanntlich ist


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sinnlos, da dies nur die Meinung der jenigen wiedergibt, die an so einer Umfrage teilnehmen.



Thomas, ich gebe Dir insofern Recht, als das sich an einer Umfrage nach aller Erfahrung zwischen 150 und 200 Leuten beteiligen.

Aber solche Umfragen haben trotzdem einen sehr großen Nutzen, denn sie zeigen den Bias von Diskutierthreads auf. Nur mal als Beispiel, beim Lesen der C&R Threads hatte man immer das Gefühl, es gäbe starke "endweder/oder" Lobbies. Die passende Umfrage zeigte jedoch, dass es sich in Wirklichkeit um Randphänomene handelte und die überaus große Mehrheit der Teilnehmer (und nach allem möglichen statistischen Ermessen auch der restlichen User) um pragmatische Situationsentscheider oder C&Dler handelte. 

Nun hast Du und auch ein paar andere in diesem Thread durch akzentuierte Nebeneinanderstellung verschiedener Meinungen zum neuen Layout den Eindruck erwecken wollen, dass es ein paar harte Kritiker (wie mich), ein paar Unentschiedene und ein paar gäbe, die die Neuerungen sogar begrüßen. Macht alles in allem den (gewünschten?) Eindruck, dass es letztlich immer Meckerer gäbe, die sich am Ende aber dem breiten Strom schon fügen.

Ich behaupte dagegen einfach mal, bei den Kritikern handelt es sich mitnichten um ein Randphänomen, vergleichbar den paar C&Rlern und Kochtoppanglern, sondern hier befindet sich die Mehrheit (P.S.: Um es gleich vorweg zunehmen, die Idee mit Mehrheiten zu argumentieren, stammt nicht von mir). Und insofern wäre doch der Test interessant. 

Müßte ich damit rechnen, dass eine von mir erstellte, entsprechende (und faire, weil nuancierte) Umfrage geschlossen würde, wenn ich diese nun mal erstellte?


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Richtig, Kritik kann man äußern, auch wenn es die Verantwortlichen nicht wirklich interessiert, denn Demokratie, bedeutet nicht erst seit dem Jahre 2009:
> "Alle werden gefragt, was sie wollen, alle dürfen sich kritisch äußern, bloß gemacht wird's trotzdem, mit oder ohne den Segen die Masse der Leute, die es betrifft."
> Auf das AB übertragen heißt das, über 2/3 der Anglerboarduser äußern sich negativ zu den Änderungen, finden sie einfach nur sch***e, macht aber nix, wird trotzdem gemacht, war ja wie in der Politik, schon lange beschlossene Sache, bevor man obligatorisch nach der Meinung des Fußvolkes fragte.#q
> Man muss halt einfach nur an Demokratie glauben oder ist es doch eher eine demokratische Diktatur|rolleyes => Demokratur, das trifft's wohl!|thinkerg:



Sorry, das is' ja nun Käse...
Franz gibt sich Mühe es wenigstens den meisten recht zu machen, alle wird er nie befriedigen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> über 2/3 der Anglerboarduser äußern sich negativ


Falsche Einschätzung, siehe oben:


> Das ist erfahrungsgemäß nur ein Teil der angemeldeten Mitglieder, die Mitglieder wiederum machen nur einen kleinen Teil der täglichen Besucher aus.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Thomas, ich gebe Dir insofern Recht, als das sich an einer Umfrage nach aller Erfahrung zwischen 150 und 200 Leuten beteiligen.
> 
> Aber solche Umfragen haben trotzdem einen sehr großen Nutzen, denn sie zeigen den Bias von Diskutierthreads auf. Nur mal als Beispiel, beim Lesen der C&R Threads hatte man immer das Gefühl, es gäbe starke "endweder/oder" Lobbies. Die passende Umfrage zeigte jedoch, dass es sich in Wirklichkeit um Randphänomene handelte und die überaus große Mehrheit der Teilnehmer (und nach allem möglichen statistischen Ermessen auch der restlichen User) um pragmatische Situationsentscheider oder C&Dler handelte.
> 
> ...



Klar kannst Du ne Umfrage erstellen, warum sollte die geschlossen werden?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> glaube ich nicht.
> Und in einem Forum gab es noch nie Demokratie, oder hafftest du dann im Falle eines Falles auch mit.
> 
> MfG Algon



Hier geht es aber momentan nicht um eine Haftungsfrage, sondern um das Layout des Bordes, aber schön zu sehen, wie es Leute gibt die sich selbst in den Rücken fallen.#q|krank:|uhoh:
Du weißt aber schon auf welcher Seite du stehst?#d


----------



## Tomasz (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Ja ja der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier...
> ...Zur Erinnerung : Twix hieß früher noch Raider:vik:



Ja und genau weil der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier ist und in Deutschland Twix nicht so gut angenommen wurde wie erwünscht, gibt es gerade zum Test eine Sonderedition die wieder Raider heißt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Barsch-Guru (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ja und genau weil der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier ist und in Deutschland Twix nicht so gut angenommen wurde wie erwünscht, gibt es gerade zum Test eine Sonderedition die wieder Raider heißt.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


 
Im ernst?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Klar kannst Du ne Umfrage erstellen, warum sollte die geschlossen werden?



Naja, weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Diskussion schon eine "gewünschte" Richtung nehmen soll... D.h., man kann seine Kritik äußern, fällt die aber hart aus, gehört man halt zu den Meckerern - den man 2-3 Nichtmeckerer als Beweis für Akzeptanz entgegenstellt. Konstruktive Kritik scheint mir eben nicht "grundsätzlich" sein zu dürfen, sondern sich nur auf Hinweise zu diesem oder jenem Bug zu erstrecken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Eben, natürlich kann jeder jede Umfrage erstellen, solange sie den Boardregeln entspricht - nur halten wir wie oben geschrieben von der Aussagekraft nix.

Da sind Zahlen wie Veränderungen bei den Besucherm, Beiträgen etc.  wesentlich relevanter.........


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Selbst wenn die Umfrage den "Chefs" nicht gefallen sollte, gibt es dennoch keinen einzigen Grund diese zu schließen...


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber momentan nicht um eine Haftungsfrage, sondern um das Layout des Bordes,



Achso, also eine halbe Demokratie 



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon auf welcher Seite du stehst?#d


ja, das weiß ich.

MfG Algon


----------



## Tomasz (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Im ernst?



Im Ernst: http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article4913295/Darum-heisst-Twix-ploetzlich-wieder-Raider.html

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da sind Zahlen wie Veränderungen bei den Besucherm, Beiträgen etc.  wesentlich relevanter.........



Verstehe ich vollkommen. Und insofern ist auch die Diskussion hier ein Sturm im Wasserglas - heißt es doch, was letztlich nach den harten Zahlen (die die Grundlage für den Markt- und Werbewert bilden) akzeptiert (beachte: nicht unbedingt goutiert) wird, bleibt. 

Wozu also überhaupt bei den Boardies nachfragen - wo doch alle relevanten Zahlen & Fakten auch ohne deren Mitwirkung erhoben werden können? Genau in dieser Hinsicht komme ich mir als Boardie auch etwas veralbert vor (wie auch andere aktive Boardies, die genau aus diesem Grund, ihre Meinung, die nicht mehr als ein Rauschen im Walde darstellt, für sich behalten).


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> Wozu also überhaupt bei den Boardies nachfragen


Weil, wie auch Du vielleicht gemerkt hast hier auch konstruktives kommt, was dann auch umgesetzt wurde...


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Eben, nicht alles immer nur schwarz/weiß sehen... 
dazwischen gibts ne menge Graustufen 

Übrigens, das Board GEHÖRT jemandem, dieser übt hier HAUSRECHT aus, da is' nix mit Demokratie #h


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Sorry, das is' ja nun Käse...
> Franz gibt sich Mühe es wenigstens den meisten recht zu machen, alle wird er nie befriedigen können.


Ich verhafte das jetzt nur nicht, weil es wieder Wasser auf die Mühlen der Anti-Humoristen wäre (und weil Du natürlich recht hast 



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon auf welcher Seite du stehst?#d


Ach??? Gibt es hier zwei Seiten? Ich dachte immer, die User, die Admins und wir Mods würden an einem Strang ziehen und hier *gemeinsam* was auf die Beine stellen#c
Dann müssen wir uns ja wohl mal mehr um diese andere Seite kümmern...#c


----------



## Tomasz (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> Weil, wie auch Du vielleicht gemerkt hast hier auch konstruktives kommt, was dann auch umgesetzt wurde...


Ich kann mich auch täuschen, aber bislang sind alle Umsetzungen doch in die Richtung gegangen, dass sich das Layout wieder mehr dem alten anpasst (breiter, linksbündig usw.). Was mir jetzt noch fehlt ist, dass auch die Fotos wieder in der alten Größe dargestellt werden. Platz dafür ist ja wieder geschaffen worden.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Übrigens, das Board GEHÖRT jemandem, dieser übt hier HAUSRECHT aus, da is' nix mit Demokratie #h


Wiesooo?? wenn ich irgendwo zu besuch bin räume ich auch erstmal alles um bis mir die Bude gefällt. Wir haben ja eine Demokratie, und der Gastgeber will ja ach das ich wieder komme.|rolleyes
Ne im ernst, ist das der erste Stylewechsel den Ihr mitmacht? 
In anderen Foren heißt es dann "friss oder stirb".

MfG aLGON


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Nur mal so, völlig ohne Wertung:

Schau mal ins LMF (Leidenschaft Meerforelle) 
Da gibts Forenbereiche, die kannst Du erst lesen, wenn Du freigeschaltet wirst... Hausrecht eben, da gibts nix dran zu rütteln.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...Ach??? Gibt es hier zwei Seiten? Ich dachte immer, die User, die Admins und wir Mods würden an einem Strang ziehen und hier *gemeinsam* was auf die Beine stellen#c
> Dann müssen wir uns ja wohl mal mehr um diese andere Seite kümmern...#c



Scheinbar schon, sonst hätte man nicht über die Köpfe der AB- Mitglieder hinweg beschlossen, dass hier ne Änderung vorgenommen wird, egal ob es dafür Mehrheiten gibt oder nicht.
Der Einwand, dass der AB- Betreiber hier auch gegen den Willen der geduldeten Mitglieder agieren kann, stimmt allerdings auch, das muss ich eingestehen, nicht bedacht zu haben.
Die Tatsache, dass hier konstruktive Verbesserungsvorschläge verwertet werden, erscheint mir wiederum, mehr eine Maßnahme zum Beruhigen der erhitzen Gemüter zu sein.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@Honeyball:
ähhhh.... ich bin besser still 

@algon:
Solltest Du mich mal besuchen... Wehe Dir  Gibt Megger von meiner besseren Hälfte #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> sonst hätte man nicht über die Köpfe der AB- Mitglieder hinweg beschlossen, dass hier ne Änderung vorgenommen wird, egal ob es dafür Mehrheiten gibt oder nicht.



82170 Mitglieder vor einer Layoutänderung fragen ob man das EIGENE Forum umbauen darf? |bigeyes

Respekt, Du solltest vielleicht die Leitung hier übernehmen  #h


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Scheinbar schon, sonst hätte man nicht über die Köpfe der AB- Mitglieder hinweg beschlossen, dass hier ne Änderung vorgenommen wird,


Muß der Betreiber ja auch nicht!!! Fragst du in Deiner Nachbarschaft Alle bevor du Dir ein neues Auto kaufst?
Renoviert jedes Hotel nach Deine Wünschen? Fragt der Autohersteller seine Kunden bevor er ein neues Modell rausbringt? usw.

MfG Algon


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Man könnte sich jetzt mal die Mühe machen, die bisherigen 600 Beiträge in diesem Thread durchzuackern und zu zählen, wieviele verschiedene Boardies sich überhaupt zum neuen Layout geäußert haben. Dies in Relation gesetzt zur Gesamtanzahl aller, die in der Zwischenzeit überhaupt irgendwas gepostet haben, ergibt die prozentuelle Relevanz einer Abfrage, die vorher hätte stattfinden können.
Und da geht es schon nur um angemeldete und aktive Boardies und nicht mal um die zahlreichen Gäste und Besucher.

Wie gesagt: Keiner käme auf die Idee, von Google anzufordern, dass die jede Änderung erst von der Mehrheit ihrer User absegnen lassen, aber hier im AB sind wir Diktatoren und setzen uns unverschämterweise über vermeintliche Mehrheitsmeinungen hinweg... #d#d#d


----------



## Ulli3D (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ehrlich, ich bin mit blau und breit zufrieden, auch ohne blau und breit zu sein. 

Wenn man die Anzahl der User hier im AB sieht und dann die Anzahl der hier im Trööt diskutierenden, OK, es sind die, die man sowie so immer liest, dann ist die schweigende Mehrheit der User mehr am Inhalt als an der Form interessiert.

Und, wie das Ergebnis bisher gezeigt hat, die Diskussion bringt doch so viele Änderungen, dass nun für fast jeden Geschmack, der etwas skurrile Geschmack des BFFs (Boardferkelfahnders) sei hier mal außen vorgelassen, ein Layout vorhanden ist, mit dem man, zumindest ich, Leben kann.

Oh, der BBF hatte eine ähnliche Idee.


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

ich habe gerade mal auf der von mir am häufigsten besuchten Seite nach dem AB ins Forum geschaut ob es da auch solche Diskussionen wir hier gibt.
Habe nichts gefunden.
Ich denke, dass so wie dort die Werbung eingeblendet wird, es auch im AB kommt.
Und wenn die zeitgemässe Werbung so aussieht und die Werbepartner mir hier dadurch eine für mich kostenlose Plattform finanzieren muss ich damit leben.
Ob es mir gefällt oder nicht.
Ich werde auch noch eine Weile brauchen, bis ich mich an das neue Layout gewöhnt habe.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@Steffen23769 und Algon:

Ich gebe euren Einwänden recht und gestehe ein, dass es das nicht sein kann, da war ich mal eben auf dem falschen Dampfer u. brauchte erstmal eure Kritik um das zu sehen.

Allerdings verstehe ich vor dem Hintergrund(Hausrecht etc.) erst recht nicht was hier gerade läuft.
Wenn ich über meine Bude oder wie hier das Forum, Hausrecht ausübe, warum frage ich dann meine Gäste, wie sie meine Ideen zu einem Umbau finden, der ohnehin beschlossene Sache ist, egal ob die Gäste ihn mehrheitlich gut finden oder nicht?
Warum beteilige ich meine Gäste daran und tue so, als ob ich was auf ihre Meinung geben würde(hinsichtlich Umbau gut oder schlecht), nehme Verbesserungsvorschläge auf, die meinen Umbau verbessern, den niemand gut findet......?


Komisch, irgendwie widerstrebt das mir gewaltig.
Entweder ich mach was ich will und stehe dazu, dass mich niemand anderer Meinung kratzt oder ich mach ne Vollbeteiligung aller daraus und sage, wenn sich keine Mehrheit für meine Vorhaben findet, verzichte ich freiwillig darauf, auch wenn ich dann in dem Fall anders könnte, weil ich das Hausrecht nach wie vor habe.

Auch hätte ich mir eingehen lassen, dass ein Mod, vor der Aktion hier, verkündet hätte, dass aus betriebswirtschaftlichen Gründen, es unumstößlich ist, das Layout zu verändern, weil mehr Werbeeinnahmen her müssen, dass man an dieser Tatsache nichts ändern kann, aber bereit ist in einem gewissen Rahmen, die User an der Umgestaltung zu beteiligen und ihre Wünsche soweit es machbar ist, in die Umgestaltung in ihrem Sinn, einzubeziehen. Hatten wir sowas? Ich glaube nicht! Das wäre aber ne glasklare, ehrliche Sache gewesen, gegen die man kaum hätte was sagen können und man hätte gleich gewusst, woran man ist.

Analog dazu: "Es gibt ja auch kein, ein bischen schwanger, nur schwanger oder nicht schwanger!


----------



## Tomasz (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob es wirklich ein guter Vorschlag ist, da ich nicht die Zugriffe auf das Anglerboard-Forum und das Anglerboard-Magazin kenne, aber in dem schon oft von den Befürwortern des neuen Layouts als Beispiel zitierten Spiegel-Online gibt es zwischen dem Magazin und dem Forum einen wesentlichen Unterschied. Das Magazin, dass neben den Serverkosten usw. auch noch die Redakteure finanzieren muss, dass das Magazin mit Inhalten füllt, kracht nur so von Werbung.  
http://www.spiegel.de/

  Das Forum, dessen Inhalte von den Usern gefüllt wird und daher kaum redaktionelle Kosten hat, ist dagegen bis auf wenige Eigenwerbungen des Spiegels selbst nahezu werbefrei. 
http://forum.spiegel.de/

  Soweit muss es ja im Anglerboard nicht gehen, aber vielleicht kann man die Werbung ja zugunsten der bessern Lesbarkeit des Forums ein wenig in das Magazin umverteilen. Wenn ich beispielsweise das Raubfischforum öffne, ist der Bildschirm erst mal voll mit Werbung. Um die Themen betrachten zu können, muss ich erst runter scrollen.

  Gruß

  Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ich habe gerade mal auf der von mir am häufigsten besuchten Seite nach dem AB ins Forum geschaut ob es da auch solche Diskussionen wir hier gibt.
> Habe nichts gefunden.



Mensch Knurri, da haben sich ja unsere Kommentare fast überschnitten. Aber wie schon von mir geschrieben, ist das Spiegel-Forum im Gegensatz zum Magazin eben nahezu werbefrei. Ist Dir das denn beim lesen dort nicht aufgefallen?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Analog dazu: "Es gibt ja auch kein, ein bischen schwanger, nur schwanger oder nicht schwanger!



also. Ich bin, nur ein bischen schwanger, sagt meine Frau.

MfG Algon


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@Tomasz
Der Spiegel ist ein Magazin - das Nebenprodukt ist ein Forum.
Das Anglerboard ist ein Forum - das Nebenprodukt ist ein Magazin. 

Das erklärt dann auch warum, die meiste Werbung bei uns im Forum ist - und beim Spiegel im Magazin


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Mensch Knurri, da haben sich ja unsere Kommentare fast überschnitten. Aber wie schon von mir geschrieben, ist das Spiegel-Forum im Gegensatz zum Magazin eben nahezu werbefrei. Ist Dir das denn beim lesen dort nicht aufgefallen?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Bis jetzt sehe ich hier auch noch keine Werbung und warum soll ich mir Gedanken machen was eventuell mal kommen könnte.
Was mir aber auffällt, dass die Breite vom Spiegel-Forum wesentlich geringer ist wie im AB und es geht auch.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Was mir aber auffällt, dass die Breite vom Spiegel-Forum wesentlich geringer ist wie im AB und es geht auch.


Was????
Das haben die bestimmt von uns abgeguckt!!!!  |krach:


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> also. Ich bin, nur ein bischen schwanger, sagt meine Frau.
> 
> MfG Algon



Sagt meine Frau über mich auch...


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Was????
> Das haben die bestimmt von uns abgeguckt!!!!  |krach:



Du bist aber auch ein Schandmaul sondergleichen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> also. Ich bin, nur ein bischen schwanger, sagt meine Frau.
> 
> MfG Algon



...sagte sie wahrscheinlich, während sie deinen Waschbärbauch streichelte.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Mal was anderes...

mir fällt auf, daß ich gestern irgendwie noch mehr Beiträge auf meinem Zähler hatte???

Nicht falsch verstehen, von mir aus kann man den Zähler abschalten, interessiert mich einfach mal.


----------



## Tomasz (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Tomasz
> Der Spiegel ist ein Magazin - das Nebenprodukt ist ein Forum.
> Das Anglerboard ist ein Forum - das Nebenprodukt ist ein Magazin.
> 
> Das erklärt dann auch warum, die meiste Werbung bei uns im Forum ist - und beim Spiegel im Magazin



Hallo Franz,
danke für die Antwort. Irgendwie habe ich mir so etwas schon gedacht|kopfkrat. Aber das weis man eben erst, wenn man hier die unterschiedlichen Einstiegszahlen in das Magazin und in das Forum kennt. Ich hatte insgeheim gehofft, dass viele über das Magazin in das Board einsteigen:g.
Ich wünsche Dir noch ein gutes Schaffen und lass Dir wegen uns keine grauen Haare wachsen. Das wird schon werden und ich finde es prima, dass Du so schnell auf die unterschiedlichen Wünsche der User reagierst:m. 
Deine Berichte im Forum haben u.a. vor ca. 5 Jahren dazu beigetragen, dass ich mich hier angemeldet habe#6. Schade, dass Dir jetzt dafür weniger Zeit bleibt. 

@Knurri das Spiegel-Forum lässt sich ebenso aufzoomen wie das Anglerboard.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Du bist aber auch ein Schandmaul sondergleichen



äääh ???......    ja:m


----------



## JanS (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Der hat schon graue Haare glaub ich  ...


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich frage mich immer noch wo die Spielhalle ist. Da kommt man nicht mehr hin!|kopfkrat

gruß


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer noch wo die Spielhalle ist. Da kommt man nicht mehr hin!|kopfkrat
> 
> gruß



Ich glaube, Franz hat mit dem ganzen anderen Zeug genug zu tun als sich auch noch um die Spielhalle zu kümmern...

Wenn alles nach Plan läuft, soll lt. Ankündigung ab 01.01.2010 alles wieder normal laufen, mit solchen Spielereien wie Spielhalle etc kann man sich beschäftigen, wenn die WIRKLICH wichtigen Bereiche des Boards wieder 100%ig in Ordnung sind #h


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil, wie auch Du vielleicht gemerkt hast hier auch konstruktives kommt, was dann auch umgesetzt wurde...



Dann äußere ich mich als User vom blau/breit-Stil nochmal konstruktiv und hoffe auf den Weihnachtsmann. Überaus wünschenswert wäre:

- ein Resizing der Bilder erst ab Überschreitung von 800 Pixeln in der Breite, da alle kleineren in die Postings passen würden.

- eine Anpassung der Größen im Antwortmodus und des Profils, so das auch da keine leeren Ränder oder häßlichen Lücken entstehen.

- ein größere Schrift in den IGs.


----------



## wäcki (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> @wäcki:
> Das LILA da drin geht ja gar nicht, is' das ganz sicher das AB? oder hast aus Versehen nen Screenshot von nem Gayforum gemacht




nö, so schaut mein windows setup aus...


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> - ein größere schrift in den igs.



*zustimm!*


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Franz hat mit dem ganzen anderen Zeug genug zu tun als sich auch noch um die Spielhalle zu kümmern...
> 
> Wenn alles nach Plan läuft, soll lt. Ankündigung ab 01.01.2010 alles wieder normal laufen, mit solchen Spielereien wie Spielhalle etc kann man sich beschäftigen, wenn die WIRKLICH wichtigen Bereiche des Boards wieder 100%ig in Ordnung sind #h




Stimmt, darauf "hätte" ich vorher kommen müssen#q.


----------



## JanS (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Franz hat anderes zu tun, ich nicht 

hier der direkte Link zur Spielhalle

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/arcade.php

Gruß


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Spielhalle hier bitte Kilck Klack


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Danke, danke euch!:m

gruß


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Moinsen!

Ich muss mich erst noch an das neue Layout gewöhnen.
Krieg ich aber hin.

Was ich allerdings bissel komisch finde ist, dass ich auf einmal weniger Beiträge auf meinem Konto habe und dass meine Angelkumpels mit dem Anfangsbuchstabe "W" nicht mehr gelistet sind!

Das Erste, mit den Beiträgen, ist mir ja noch relativ schnurz, aber mit meinen Freunden, das hätte ich schon ganz gern wieder stimmig!

Nicht, dass ich noch mit rechtlichen Schritten drohen muss...:q


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

der Link zu den kommenden Lottozahlen fehlt auch nocht :c


MfG Algon


----------



## JuergenS (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Des Deutsche meckert gerne. Sieht man hier ja wieder mal sehr gut.
Bis auf einige wenige konstruktive Vorschläge liest man hier nur von: "mir gefällt die Farbe nicht", "ich hab links und rechts so nen doofen weißen Balken", "geht gar nicht" oder einfach nur "schlecht". Mit diesen Aussagen ist keinem geholfen, dem Franz in seinem Kämmerlein erst recht nicht. 
Vielleicht sollten wir Franz erst mal die Zeit geben die Umstellung fertig zu stellen und dann Verbesserungsvorschläge machen, die dann je nach Machbarkeit übernommen werden oder eben auch nicht. Bei dieser Menge an Mitgliedern wird es kaum möglich sein jedem gerecht zu werden.

Eventuell wird es ja irgendwann die Möglichkeit geben eine kostenpflichtige Version des AB´s zu buchen und sich dann das Layout aus mehreren Einzelbausteinen nach den eigenen Wünschen und Vorstellungen zusammen zu basteln. So a`la Premiumaccount.

Ich kann mit "blau & breit" sehr gut leben :m und werde jetzt erst mal abwarten bis zum "Ich habe fertig" von Franz.


PS: Mein Fernseher zeigt bei Filmen im 16:9 Format auch immer so häßliche Streifen am oberen und unteren Bildrand.
Eine Beschwerde bei den Fernsehsendern brachte aber keinen Erfolg.Muß ich wohl mit leben.:q


Jürgen


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



JuergenS schrieb:


> PS: Mein Fernseher zeigt bei Filmen im 16:9 Format auch immer so häßliche Streifen am oberen und unteren Bildrand.


da könnte man dann aber auch werbung durchlafen lassen.
undwech...

MfG Algon


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Bei mir sind auch Beiträge aus dem Zähler verschwunden. Wo sind die denn? Ich finde das relativ egal, aber es ist ja ein Bug oder?


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Bei mir sind auch Beiträge aus dem Zähler verschwunden. Wo sind die denn? Ich finde das relativ egal, aber es ist ja ein Bug oder?



oder Punkteabzug.

MfG Algon


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Punkte???


----------



## Reisender (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Bei mir sind auch so 10 000 Zähler verschwunden...|supergri |supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Opps tatsächlich. 10000 sind eine Menge, was hast du böses gemacht?


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Es zählen bestimmt nur noch pädagogisch wertvolle und politisch korrekte Postings...|rolleyes

Und überall da, wo was mit "Schei_ß_e" und "F_i_cken" drin steht, das wird automatisch rausgelöscht! |kopfkrat#h#c


----------



## Reisender (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Opps tatsächlich. 10000 sind eine Menge, was hast du böses gemacht?




Nichts.....aber kann ja passieren wenn man/n am Board schraubt !! |wavey: |wavey:.....Muß halt mal wieder Gas geben und mehr schreiben...:m


----------



## Reisender (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Es zählen bestimmt nur noch pädagogisch wertvolle und politisch korrekte Postings...|rolleyes



OK....dann muß ich wieder neu Anmelden im AB :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## karpfenbrausi (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

schaut man mal ein paar Tage nicht ins Board und schon .... :c

nicht reparieren, was nicht kaputt ist.


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



karpfenbrausi schrieb:


> nicht reparieren, was nicht kaputt ist.



bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, dem die zunehmenden Probleme beim "alten" Forum aufgefallen sind?

MfG Algon


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, dem die zunehmenden Probleme beim "alten" Forum aufgefallen sind?
> 
> MfG Algon




|bigeyesVielleicht bist du ja der langerwartete Auserwählte?#c

Sozusagen der "Neo" des Anglerboardes!


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |bigeyesVielleicht bist du ja der langerwartete Auserwählte?#c
> 
> Sozusagen der "Neo" des Anglerboardes!



:vik::vik::vik:

Nein, im Ernst es gab schon ein paar ordentliche Bugs mit zeitweise Unerreichbarkeit und extrem langen Ladezeiten, schneller is' es bei mir geworden, soviel kann ich schon mal sagen.


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |bigeyesVielleicht bist du ja der langerwartete Auserwählte?#c
> 
> Sozusagen der "Neo" des Anglerboardes!



ja mein Sohn, das bin ich.
Spenden bitte an ............

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Nein, im Ernst es gab schon ein paar ordentliche Bugs mit zeitweise Unerreichbarkeit und extrem langen Ladezeiten, schneller is' es bei mir geworden, soviel kann ich schon mal sagen.



so ist es. 

MfG Neo


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hääää, was hattest Du für "Probleme".... Probleme hab ich *jetzt* mit der Darstellung und und und.... vorher war ich rundum zufrieden!!!



Vielleicht mußt Du die Monitore in China anders ausrichten


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hääää, was hattest Du für "Probleme".... Probleme hab ich *jetzt* mit der Darstellung und und und.... vorher war ich rundum zufrieden!!!



Allerdings, gute Frage Martin, aber naja der Mann war mir schon immer suspekt!


----------



## Tomasz (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Opps tatsächlich. 10000 sind eine Menge, was hast du böses gemacht?


Mit böse sein hat der Punktabzug wohl nichts zu tun. Ich glaube nämlich sogar unserem Admin Thomas sind ein paar Punkte verloren gegangen und wenn der böse ist, dann doch nur aus Sicht von ein paar ganz unverbesserlichen Usern. 
Aber lassen wir das. Warum nutzen wir nicht den Layoutwechsel und fangen alle wieder bei 0 Beiträgen an:vik:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Martin, JETZT sind wir auch noch in der Umbauphase, also bei kleineren Bugs warten wir bis Franz Vollzug meldet würde ich sagen.


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hääää, was hattest Du für "Probleme".... Probleme hab ich *jetzt* mit der Darstellung und und und.... vorher war ich rundum zufrieden!!!



-Server nicht erreichbar, nicht nur einmal
-manche Themen waren nich mehr aufrufbar
-oft sehr langsam, sehr oft
usw.

glaubt Ihr wirklich die bauen alles um weil es so super war|kopfkrat

MfG Algon


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich guck zu selten auf meinen Zähler, aber irgend ein Forum wird wohl aktuell nicht mitgezählt... #c


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Martin, Deine 700 fehlenden Beiträge haben die Chinesen zum kopieren genommen


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung: Never change/touch a running system



nur leider war es mit dem "running" nicht mehr so doll.

MfG Algon


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Allerdings, gute Frage Martin, aber naja der Mann war mir schon immer suspekt!





Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Da sind wir uns ja einer Meinung - man könnte fast glauben, er stünde auf der "AB-Gehaltsliste" bei so vielen "Beiträgen" in diesem Thread.....



Bei aller Meinungsverschiedenheit, meint Ihr nicht, daß das jetzt etwas weit geht?

Späßchen sind ja ok aber das is jetzt hart an der Grenze...


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Das nennt man Globalisierung Martin


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Da sind wir uns ja einer Meinung - man könnte fast glauben, er stünde auf der "AB-Gehaltsliste" bei so vielen "Beiträgen" in diesem Thread.....



na klar#6 jetzt seid ihr mit dem Layout fertig und fangt mit mir an. Andere Meinungen sind halt schwer zu ertragen. Ich bin zufrieden mit der Änderung und im diesen Sinne.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Lass gut sein, deine Beiträge in diesem Thread waren halt von Beginn an alle sehr "positiv" während 99% dem "neuen AB" zuerst nichts abgewinnen konnten.... und das war schon recht auffällig, wie vehement Du die Umstellung allen Einwänden zum Trotze verteidigt hast



meine positive Einstellung zur Umstellung hängt damit zusammen das ich schon mehrere solche Umstellungen mitgemacht habe. Wäre die Umstellung hier nur annähernd so abgelaufen wie woanders, wären hier wohl einige an Herzversagen gestorben. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Soweit ists mit der "Globalisierung" hier allerdings doch noch nicht... ich vermisse "youtube" & "facebook" und einige andere Seiten doch schon sehr.....#t



Ich kenn mich da wenig aus... Zensur?


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ah ja... schon heftig.
Naja, gehört nicht hier rein, wollte ich nur grad mal kurz fragen. Danke Martin #h


----------



## Ollek (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Mal was konstruktives, den freien Platz links und rechts könnte man schon für Werbung nutzen. (|kopfkrat Warum auch nicht, in die Angelläden gehen wir ja auch gern)

Allerdings GUTE Werbung und vor allem passende...nicht diese riesen Alicewerbung wie den Tag.(Nacht)

Sondern zum Thema bezogen Angeln / Shops, Angelreisen, Boote, Bootsvermietung, Wassersport allgemein etc. usw.
Wie gesagt und nicht eine (1) riesen pompöse Werbung sondern kleinere Linkblöcke ähnlich wie in dem Modellbauforum

 Klick

Und wenn man erstmal nicht ausreichend Werbepartner hat dann halt Verlinkungen mit Bildern / Grafiken zu Magazinbeiträgen.

Dann füllt sich die Bude (Bildschirm) auch wieder.

Denn erhlich gesagt geht man da (zumindest ich) nur alle jubel Jahre mal drauf weil mir halt die Werbung dafür zu wenig ist.
Wenn ich aber sehen würde "oha Sailfisch wieder mit nem riesen Marlin" und das links oder rechts eingebaut würd ichs evtl auch mal lesen.

Nur so als Vorschlag

Gruss


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@Ollek:
vom Prinzip her hast du recht, ist im Beispielforum recht gut gemacht.
Was mich nur immer abtörnt sind diese schnell bewegten Werbungen, die machen mich schlicht und ergreifend nervös...
Nerviges rumgeblinke bringt mich dazu wegzuschalten, wenn schon bewegt, dann langsame Bildwechsel.


----------



## Ollek (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Steffen muss ja nicht unbedingt blinken und leuchten |supergri

Z.B. auch kleinere Läden (wo wir uns getroffen haben) auf Fehmarn könnte man verlinken und schon wissen viele wos gute Wattis gibt dort z.B.

Quasi passend zu dem was oft nachgefragt wird in den Foren.

Gruss


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Ollek schrieb:


> Allerdings GUTE Werbung und vor allem passende...nicht diese riesen Alicewerbung wie den Tag.(Nacht)


Leider bringt genau solche Werbung an meisten Geld.
Um so mehr geblockt wird um so mehr Werbung muss geschaltet werden um Geld zu verdienen. usw. usw.

MfG Algon


----------



## diggn (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

ich find das neue layout voll doof
unübersichtlich und einfach kagge :v


----------



## Vodnik (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich finde auch das die Um- bzw. Neugestaltung des AB gründlich fehlgeschlagen ist. Die alte Version sah bei weitem besser aus! Werbung hin oder her, aber jetzt ist es vom gestalterischen & Layout eine der miesesten Seiten die ich zur Zeit auf dem Schirm gehabt habe.

Oh ich seh grad - dies ist mein Beitrag 666... uuuuhhhhhh! ;-)


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Vodnik schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das die Um- bzw. Neugestaltung des AB gründlich fehlgeschlagen ist. Die alte Version sah bei weitem besser aus! Werbung hin oder her, aber jetzt ist es vom gestalterischen & Layout eine der miesesten Seiten die ich zur Zeit auf dem Schirm gehabt habe.


 
schon mal den Style Blau_breit versucht?


----------



## Frieder (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Warum wird eigentlich die gesamte Bildschirmbreite nicht ausgenutzt ????
Alles nur verschenkter Platz.
Oder sollte da, wo ich die Kreuze gesetzt habe noch Werbung platziert werden ????

Dann werde ich so schnell nicht wieder hier reinschauen.

Sonst kann ich über das Layout nicht meckern und sieht ansprechend aus.
Und die blaue Doppellinie kann bleiben ....!

Gruß
Frieder


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



diggn schrieb:


> ich find das neue layout voll doof
> unübersichtlich und einfach kagge :v



Das nenne ich doch mal eine schön ausformulierte und differenzierte Aussage! :m


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Frieder schrieb:


> Warum wird eigentlich die gesamte Bildschirmbreite nicht ausgenutzt ????
> Alles nur verschenkter Platz.
> Oder sollte da, wo ich die Kreuze gesetzt habe noch Werbung platziert werden ????
> 
> Dann werde ich so schnell nicht wieder hier reinschauen.


 
ohne Werbung könntest du evtl auch bald nicht mehr reinschauen.
es gibt auch andere Style z.B. Grün_breit Blau_breit usw. 
/ unten links auswählbar.

MfG Algon


----------



## noworkteam (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das nenne ich doch mal eine schön ausformulierte und differenzierte Aussage! :m


kurz knapp und unmissverständlich.....dat geht schon...

Was ich mich allerdings frage...warum wird bei dieser Umstellung am lebenden Patienten operiert ???|kopfkrat,..
ich kenn das irgendwie anders,..,so mit Entwicklungsumgebung,..,VM,...und so,..aber egal....


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Was ich mich allerdings frage...warum wird bei dieser Umstellung am lebenden Patienten operiert ???|kopfkrat,..
> ich kenn das irgendwie anders,..,so mit Entwicklungsumgebung,..,VM,...und so,..aber egal....


 
wurde doch schon zig mal erklärt.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Alles wird besser wenn umgebaut wird.... soso.... klick aber vermutlich liegt's ja am "Umbau"


wie du sagst "alles *wird* besser" gebt den Leuten doch Zeit. Wenn Ihr hier was bezahlen würdet, würde ich das ja verstehen, aber so?

MfG Algon


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> jaja.....


----------



## JuergenS (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

jaja heißt "LmaA"

Es ist doch nicht das erste mal das hier was Neues kommt, und bis jetzt ist am Ende immer alles in Ordnung gewesen. Gut Ding will Weile haben.
Einfach mal tief durchatmen und ne schöne Tasse Tee geniessen. 
Alles wird gut, so war´s bisher immer.
Und wenn nicht können wir den Strick immer noch über´n Ast werfen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Was mir gerade auffällt:
Ich hatte, dachte ich,  4500 Postings, jetzt werden nur noch 3997

woran liegt das?


----------



## noworkteam (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> wurde doch schon zig mal erklärt.
> 
> MfG Algon


 

Wo denn ? ich glaube nicht das mir hier >40 Seiten reindrücke...

Du hast sicher einen Link...
Danke

Gru


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Wo denn ? ich glaube nicht das mir hier >40 Seiten reindrücke...


 
da musste wohl durch.

MfG Algon


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich habe mich nun noch nicht durch alle 47 Seiten dieses Threads geschlagen. Das Layout (schreibt man das so? Sch... englische Begriffe) ist soweit in Ordnung. Der Grundstock ist ja geblieben. Wegen dem "Gewohnten"! 
Was mir aber auffällt ist die Tatsache, dass ich mich bei jedem neuen Besuch auch wieder neu mit Username und Kennwort einloggen muß. (Oder mache ich da was falsch?)
Finde ich persönlich, der wenig Ahnung von Hompagegestaltung hat, nicht so toll.
Aber der 31.12. ist ja noch ein paar Tage hin.  |wavey:


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> (Oder mache ich da was falsch?)


ja, machst du.

MfG Algon


----------



## Leski (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nun noch nicht durch alle 47 Seiten dieses Threads geschlagen. Das Layout (schreibt man das so? Sch... englische Begriffe) ist soweit in Ordnung. Der Grundstock ist ja geblieben. Wegen dem "Gewohnten"!
> Was mir aber auffällt ist die Tatsache, dass ich mich bei jedem neuen Besuch auch wieder neu mit Username und Kennwort einloggen muß. (Oder mache ich da was falsch?)
> Finde ich persönlich, der wenig Ahnung von Hompagegestaltung hat, nicht so toll.
> Aber der 31.12. ist ja noch ein paar Tage hin.  |wavey:



Liegt wohl an deinem Webbrowser.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was mir gerade auffällt:
> Ich hatte, dachte ich,  4500 Postings, jetzt werden nur noch 3997
> 
> woran liegt das?



noch was:

 meine 10 Freunden summiert er auf 8 und zeigt auch nur noch 8 an, wenn man alle Freunde sich anzeigen läßt; die anderen Freunde sind aber bildlich sichtbar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> I
> Was mir aber auffällt ist die Tatsache, dass ich mich bei jedem neuen Besuch auch wieder neu mit Username und Kennwort einloggen muß. (Oder mache ich da was falsch?)



Beim einloggen kannst Du ein Häckchen neben deinem Usernamen setzen "Eingeloggt bleiben". Dann sollte es klappen.
Und beim Verlassen nicht auf "Abmelden" klicken, sondern einfach die Seite schließen.


----------



## Ines (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> Was mir gerade auffällt:
> Ich hatte, dachte ich, 4500 Postings, jetzt werden nur noch 3997
> 
> woran liegt das?


 
Meine Postings haben sich auch reduziert: von etwa 1600 auf jetzt 1300. Nicht dass mich dass stören würde, es wundert mich nur.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Der Schuß ist eindeutig nach Hinten losgegangen.

Das haben andere (Forums) auch gemacht,jetzt sind es nur noch 
Framgente seiner selbst.
Mitglieder gehen immer mehr in anderen Forums , und irgendwann spricht man nicht mehr vom Anglerboard.

Achso,ich hab keine Suchfunktion mehr hier#c


----------



## noworkteam (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> da musste wohl durch.
> 
> MfG Algon


 
 Thomas ist doch Journalist und Mod... der soll das mal schön verpacken...(zumindest versuchen)


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Man, man, man...

wenn man verschiedenes hier liest, stellen sich einem die Nackenhaare auf.

- ich find das nicht mehr
- das ist mir zu breit
- die Farbe gefällt mir nicht
- das geht nicht
- zu viel Werbung
- das sah früher besser aus
- das Forum geht zu Grunde

Ehrlich gesagt denke ich manchmal, dass die größten Kritiker (um nicht zu sagen "Schreihälse") der Änderungen im AB hier  ihr (zweites?) Wohnzimmer eingerichtet haben und nun darüber unglücklich sind, dass der Fernseher und das Sofa an anderer Stelle stehen als gewohnt.
Wo soll man nun seine Füße hochlegen (?) und der Weg zum Kühlschrank ist auch nicht mehr wie vorher.... 
das sind schon Einschnitte ins Leben, welche verständlicherweise vorher angekündigt werden müssen.
Mensch liebe AB-Macher... das geht doch nicht |gr: 

Hallo?
... es handelt es sich um  ein Forum,
jaha.... ein *Forum* und nicht die Welt bzw. den eigenen Hausstand, welcher durch "Fremde" umgebaut wird.

Laßt den Franz mal umbauen und echauffiert Euch nicht pausenlos über Dinge, welche eher nebensächlich sind (so zumindest für mich).
Zudem, wer  nicht in der Lage  ist, seine eigenen Einstellungen (Browser, Werbeblocker, Bildschirmauflösung etc.) zu finden, empfehle ich den von Uli paar Meter weiter oben angesprochenen Senioren-Computerkurs in der VHS zu besuchen. 

Übrigens hat Franz nicht umsonst geschrieben, dass der Umbau bis 31.12. läuft. |wavey:

Also "Peace" Brüder und Gute Besserung,
René


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Die diesjährige Winterdepression fällt scheinbar schon früh aus?!? Ist doch gerade erst kalt geworden draußen... #c


----------



## bad-dog77 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich halte mal garnichts vom neuen Layout !

Überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack|gr:


----------



## FelixSch (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ist eigentlich mit der Umstellung auch gleich noch der "Liebe und Romantik"-Bereich gekickt worden? Ich weiß, so richtig gut lief der nicht, aber sind wir Angler denn alles herzlose Monster?|pfisch:


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



bad-dog77 schrieb:


> Ich halte mal garnichts vom neuen Layout !
> 
> Überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack|gr:


 
Das haben wir wohl alle gemeinsam...#6

Es ist eben, wie es ist, so langsam finde ich mich damit ab!

Lieber ein hässliches AB wie gar kein AB....
Ich rege mich da drüber jedenfalls nicht mehr auf....

Bleibt die Hoffnung, dass sich daran noch was ändert....


----------



## ollidi (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> Ist eigentlich mit der Umstellung auch gleich noch der "Liebe und Romantik"-Bereich gekickt worden?


Das war schon vorher und auch über einen längeren Zeitraum im "Liebe&Romantik" Forum von mir angekündigt.
Die Beiträge daraus habe ich in den "Laberbereich" verschoben.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Frage:


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was mir gerade auffällt:
> Ich hatte, dachte ich,  4500 Postings, jetzt werden nur noch 3997
> 
> woran liegt das?



Mögliche Antwort:


FelixSch schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich mit der Umstellung auch gleich noch der "Liebe und Romantik"-Bereich gekickt worden?




 :q


----------



## FelixSch (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



ollidi schrieb:


> Das war schon vorher und auch über einen längeren Zeitraum im "Liebe&Romantik" Forum von mir angekündigt.
> Die Beiträge daraus habe ich in den "Laberbereich" verschoben.



Okay, sooo genau habe ich es nicht beobachtet. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass er weg ist. Im Laberbereich ist natürlich Platz für alles!
Aber tatsächlich könnte sich das auf die Anzahl von Beiträgen einiger Nutzer auswirken. Ob allerdings jemand 500 Beiträge (wie oben gemutmaßt) alleine in Liebe und Romantik geschrieben hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln! Hatte Liebe und Romantik überhaupt so viele Beiträge insgesamt?


----------



## Joka (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Bitte mal um Antwort!!!!!

wir in absehbarer Zeit irgend ein breites oder das classic layout in die mitte versetzt?


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Nein!


----------



## FelixSch (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nein!




Da gibt es nicht viel dran rumzudeuten! Mal einer, der eine klare Sprache spricht!


----------



## Joka (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

warum nicht?

was ist so schlim daran ein layout in die mitte zu versetzen?
könnte auch ein neues sein was breit-mitte heißt.

ist doch zum **** schräg vor dem monitor zu sitzen!


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Joka schrieb:


> warum nicht?


 
Platz für Werbung.

MfG Algon


----------



## Joka (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> Platz für Werbung.
> 
> MfG Algon



ist auch so da links und rechts...aber weißt du wie beschissen das auf einen 22er widescreen aussieht wenn so eine kleine fläche vom forum nur genutzt wird und das auch noch links in der ecke?

da bekommt man doch haltungsschäden!

ps.werbung sieht hier eh fast keiner da abgestellt


----------



## guifri (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ist halt ein kommerzielles Forum mit dem der Betreiber seine Brötchen verdient. 

Von daher ist das hier doch schon seit langer Zeit sehr werbelastig. 

Aber egal: Das funktioniert so lange so gut, wie das Forum angenommen wird.

Von daher brauchne wir uns doch keine großen Sorgen machen. Der (oder inzwischen die?) Betreiber werden schon in eigenem Interesse darauf achten, dass die Gestaltung im Sinne der User bleibt. Wenn nicht, selbst schuld.


----------



## guifri (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

was habt ihr eigentlich mit seite-mitte? bei mir ist alles in der mitte. (firefox, 26 zoll bildschirm)


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Was ich mich die ganze zeit frage, dass ist, warum eigentlich einige User so unverhältnismäßig viele Postings verloren haben und andere - ich zum Beispiel - nur ganz wenige.

Könnte es an der Qualität der Postings liegen?


----------



## Joka (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



guifri schrieb:


> was habt ihr eigentlich mit seite-mitte? bei mir ist alles in der mitte. (firefox, 26 zoll bildschirm)





ja aber nicht bei breiten layout oder bei classic...du hast dann bestimmt etwas anderes.
es gibt eins in der mitte das ist aber so schmal das das auch wieder derbe kacke ist bei widescreen!


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



guifri schrieb:


> was habt ihr eigentlich mit seite-mitte? bei mir ist alles in der mitte. (firefox, *26 zoll bildschirm*)


|bigeyes arbeitet Ihr alle mit CAT oder so? 

MfG Algon


----------



## hardliner (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Jungejungejunge#d
Eure Sorgen möchte ich haben...


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Joka, das hatten wir doch alles schon zig mal...

Zentrierte Layouts in der Breite sind untauglich für Netbooks und alte Monitore und geben uns nicht den notwendigen Platz für einen Eckwerbebanner, der nunmal oben und rechts eingebaut wird.
Du kannst Dein Browserfenster so einstellen, dass Du trotzdem das AB in der Mitte Deines Monitors hast (auch das steht hier schon ein paar Mal).

Ansonsten denke ich mal, dass bis auf wenige Ausnahmen mittlerweile alle hier eine Einstellung gefunden haben, mit der sie leben können. Da wird es auch für Deine paar Kommentare im FCB-Thread reichen...:m Und bis zum Ende der Winterpause in der BuLi können wir ja mal schauen, was noch so geht.


----------



## guifri (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> |bigeyes arbeitet Ihr alle mit CAT oder so?
> 
> MfG Algon



nö..aber 26 zoll ist echt geil, kannze auch prima fernsehen gucken tun!!!:q


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



guifri schrieb:


> nö..aber 26 zoll ist echt geil, kannze auch prima fernsehen gucken tun!!!:q


 
na dann....,Bild um 90grad drehen und den Monitor hochkant stellen#6

MfG Algon


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ansonsten denke ich mal, dass bis auf wenige Ausnahmen mittlerweile alle hier eine Einstellung gefunden haben, mit der sie leben können.



Es sollte wohl besser heißen:...mittlerweile alle hier eine Einstellung gefunden haben, mit der sie leben müssen.

Es ist aber beruhigend zu lesen das man sich um die Belange der Netbook und Röhrenmonitor - Besitzer kümmert.:m

Komisch ist bloß das das Auswahlfenster für die Smilies Formatfüllend ist.#6


----------



## Joka (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Joka, das hatten wir doch alles schon zig mal...
> 
> Zentrierte Layouts in der Breite sind untauglich für Netbooks und alte Monitore und geben uns nicht den notwendigen Platz für einen Eckwerbebanner, der nunmal oben und rechts eingebaut wird.
> Du kannst Dein Browserfenster so einstellen, dass Du trotzdem das AB in der Mitte Deines Monitors hast (auch das steht hier schon ein paar Mal).
> ...



Hab nicht alle 50 Seiten gelesen und das ich das Browserfenster so umstellen kann ist mir neu.

Passt ja auch komischerweise sonnst immer auf jeder Seite oder Forum die ich besuche #c

Nur hier gibts wieder sehr fragwürdige Änderungen....

Mich würde mal Interessieren wie das andere große Foren lösen?Auch da gibt es Netbook User und leute mit alten Monitoren |kopfkrat


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Joka schrieb:


> Mich würde mal Interessieren wie das andere große Foren lösen?Auch da gibt es Netbook User und leute mit alten Monitoren |kopfkrat


z.B.
http://www.mcseboard.de/

MfG Algon


----------



## snofla (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

hab gelesen das manche probs haben mit dem seitenaufbau oder dieser zu lange dauert.............bei mir gehts ratzfatz


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@Stuffel: Müssen muss hier keiner. Hier ist jeder freiwillig und allen kann man's nun wirklich nicht recht machen.

Ich hab jetzt auch keinen Bock, mich zum fünften oder sechsten Mal zu wiederholen oder zu zitieren, was Franz und Thomas bereits dazu gesagt haben, weil ich mittlerweile glaube, dass einige wenige es ohnehin nicht verstehen oder einsehen wollen. #d

@Joka: Wenn Du das hier so fragwürdig findest, s.o.

Wäre nett, wenn wir jetzt von der Stunkmacherei wieder zur Konstruktivität zurückkehren könnten!!!


----------



## Joka (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

sauber aus der Affäre gezogen und Fragen unbeantwortet gelassen 

ist ja auch egal hast sie bestimmt auf Seite 34,42 usw schon beantwortet.

ein fader Beigeschmack bleibt weiterhin,weil andere Foren so etwas viel besser lösen konnten und den Usern nicht so ein verschlimmbessertes Layout was einfach nur Lieblos dargestellt wird anbieten.

die User hier verlangen bestimmt nichts außergewöhnliches!
es sollen halt nur nicht den Augen weh tun und Haltungsschäden sollte man auch nicht bekommen.

so n8 |wavey:


----------



## Algon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hallo,
ich finde das Blau-breit (z.B.) ist doch ein übliches Foren Layout.
welche anderen Foren meinst du denn?

MfG Algon


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Joka schrieb:


> sauber aus der Affäre gezogen und Fragen unbeantwortet gelassen



Das mit der Mitte und das warum nicht habe ich Dir beantwortet.
Die Antwort darauf, "wie das andere große Foren lösen", muss ich Dir leider schuldig bleiben.#c


----------



## grazy04 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Joka , programmier doch einen Style der Deinen Anforderungen entspricht und lass diesen dann Franz zukommen mit der höflichen Bitte den dann einzubauen! 
Oder frag bei "den anderen Foren" wie die das gelöst haben und lass uns alle dran teilhaben.
Und bei Haltungschäden vorm Monitor ist bestimmt keine Website schuld


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

So Leute,
nach nunmehr 50 Seiten in diesem Thema sollte jetzt langsam der Punkt erreicht sein, an dem jeder die Gelegenheit hatte seins zu sagen. 

Die einen haben sich ausgekotzt, die nächsten haben ihre konstruktiven Verbesserungsvorschläge unterbreitet, andere haben ihr Gefallen bekundet, wieder andere sind ihrem Ruf als Querulanten, Brandstifter und Motzer in beispielhafter Manier nachgekommen, manche haben aufgezeigt, dass es ihnen egal ist - weil es wichtigeres im Leben gibt usw. Jeder halt nach seinem Gemüt. Ist auch gut so! 

Deswegen möchte ich jetzt abschließend ein mal ein paar klare Worte verfassen – damit zumindest ein Teil der Boardies möglicherweise ein bisschen verstehen kann, welche Gedanken uns zu solchen Entschlüssen treiben. 

Irgendwann vor langer, langer Zeit hat man einmal entschieden, dass das Anglerboard nicht mehr privat zu finanzieren ist und es eine gewerbliche Grundlage braucht um es weiterhin kostenfrei für die Nutzer betreiben zu können. Die Einnahmen sollten über den Verkauf von Werbung generiert werden. 

Jetzt ist es da draußen in der Wirklichkeit halt dummerweise so, dass es nur „gewerblich“ oder „nicht gewerblich“ gibt. Ein bisschen gewerblich geht nicht. Deshalb muss man so eine Entscheidung mit allen Konsequenzen tragen und mittlerweile einfach einen riesigen Pool von Interessen unter einen Hut bekommen – und, was man auch nicht vergessen sollte: Man ist plötzlich auch einer Konkurrenzsituation ausgesetzt. 

Warum man denn ein neues Design überhaupt brauche, das alte war doch OK usw. waren häufige Anmerkungen in diesem Thread.

Da ist zum einen Mal schon das mehrfach angesprochene Thema Netbooks und mobile Geräte. Aber das lass ich jetzt mal außen vor - da das jedem klar sein dürfte. 

Ein weiterer und mindestens ebenso wichtiger Grund ist die Schaffung von neuen Werbeformaten.

Dazu muss man folgendes wissen: 
Die Angelbranche als solche ist was die Onlinevermarktung  angeht, keine Leitbranche. D.h. in unserer Branche werden wenig Trends gesetzt. Mittlerweile haben wir aber den Punkt erreicht, in dem in der Angelbranche ein minimalstes Werbeangebot auch nicht mehr ausreichend ist, weil auch hier der Fortschritt Einzug gehalten hat und wir sind daher gezwungen wenigstens die Standard-Formate anzubieten. 

Weiterhin ist es so, dass das Anglerboard inzwischen einfach eine ernstzunehmende Plattform, mit unglaublicher Reichweite darstellt – und seit geraumer Zeit, ist das auch außerhalb der Branche ein bisschen bekannt geworden. 

Zusammenfassend heißt das, aufgrund unserer Größe und dem technischen Fortschritt in der Branche hat sich der Markt geändert! 

Natürlich könnte man nun hergehen und sagen: „Ok, wir lassen mal alles noch ein paar Jahre beim Alten und schauen halt mal was passiert. Das wäre der einfache Weg, und der würde mir kurzfristig auch mehr Spaß machen, als mich wochenlang nachts an die Kiste zu hocken und die Seite umzustricken.

Aber:
Mittelfristig würde das bedeuten , dass die Werbung auf andere Seiten verlagert wird, und zwar auf die Seiten, welche die gewünschten Standard-Formate bieten.

Was das langfristig dann für die Existenz des Anglerboards bedeuten würde, kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen!

Ein derzeit sehr beliebtes Werbemittel sind sog. Wallpaper. Auf gut Deutsch: Eckanzeigen, die sich über die rechte obere Ecke der Seite erstrecken.

Die Problematik ist nun, dass man das Design auf eine 1024er Auflösung optimieren muss!
Der Grund dafür liegt darin, dass 1024 im Moment nach wie vor, der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner ist. Und wenn man Anzeigen verkauft, dann muss man als Betreiber auch dafür Sorge tragen, dass sie beim Nutzer korrekt angezeigt werden. Korrekt, bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang „im Sichtfeld“... also ohne horizontales scrollen! 

Die Konsequenz daraus ist:
Man hat 1024 Pixel zur Verfügung
Davon gehen 160 für die Anzeige am rechten Rand drauf.
Also bleiben 864.. mit ein paar Abständen sinds dann ungefähr 850. 

Und das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will, das wird nicht anders. 
Man kann sich jetzt noch entscheiden, ob man ein paar Pixel mehr rausholt, in dem man das ganze linksbündig macht, anstatt zentriert (das werde ich übrigens wahrscheinlich noch machen!). Aber das war es dann an Optionen die es gibt.

Es gibt dafür keine andere Lösung. Das wird vor allem daran deutlich, dass selbst die ganz dicken Fische das ganz genau so machen. Beispiele wurden hier genannt: Spiegel, Sport1, Focus usw. 
Aber man muss gar nicht weit schauen, schaut euch einfach mal die Seiten der Angelzeitschriften an. Die sind exakt genauso aufgebaut. 

Also grundsätzlich bedeutet das:
Der Inhalt wird in Zukunft 800-850 Pixel breit sein. 

Glücklicherweise, sind wir aber derzeit noch in der Lage das ganz gut zu kaschieren. Und zwar hab ich mich dann recht spontan dazu entschieden, für den Moment noch breitere Styles anzubieten. In diesen Styles kann nicht die gewünschte „hochwertige“ - also pro Einblendung bezahlte Werbung stehen - sondern irgendeine ohne konkreten Auftraggeber wo wir pro Klick ein paar Cent kriegen.(vergleichbar mit Google-Anzeigen). Sobald entsprechende Aufträge für hochwertige Werbung vorliegen, werden wir das dann aber auch einstellen müssen, um die Werbung auch „ausliefern“, sprich anzeigen zu können..

Also fassen wir mal zusammen zusammen:
Grundsätzlich sind 800 Pixel breite Seiten erforderlich. 
Derzeit können wir aus o.g. Gründen eine breitere Variante anbieten. 

Wie lange das mit den breiten Styles angeboten werden kann, kann man im Moment noch nicht vorhersehen. Aber wir sprechen hier wahrscheinlich eher von Jahren als von Monaten. 

Das war jetzt mal ein "kleiner Einblick".. in das, was uns bewegt, solche auf den ersten Blick "unsinnigen Dinge" zu tun.  

Übrigens gibt es für uns schon auch soetwas wie Zumutbarkeitsgrenzen. 

Was z.B. unserer Meinung nach nicht zumutbar ist, sind Flash-Layer welche die ganze Seite überlappen oder Popups. 
Genauso gibt es keine Beitragswerbung (Jeder x. Beitrag ist ein automatisch generierter Eintrag mit google-Anzeigen) oder z.B.  PN-Werbung. 

Übrigens, dass wir hier auf 50 Seiten hin- und herdiskutiert haben, daraufhin Sachen geändert haben usw. das mag zwar nicht sehr professionell sein, aber es zeigt doch auch ganz stark, dass wir uns zumindest euere Meinung anhören, und wenn möglich auch direkt darauf eingehen. Da dürften wir unter den Plattformen dieser Größenordnung sicherlich ein Novum sein. 

So und nun werdet mal wieder ein bisschen locker, und lasst uns vor allem mal noch ein paar Tage Zeit. #h


----------



## theactor (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

HI,

und obwohl ich noch nie "romantisch" war, bin ich auch rund 500 Beiträge ärmer -> was aber letztlich auch wirklich wurscht ist. 
Eigentlich. Aber warum das keiner begründen kann (oder will?) ist aber doch schon eetwas komisch. 

Auch die Frage, warum das sich AB von kompenten Usern nicht helfen lassen (bzw. Tipps geben lassen) möchte in der Umsetzung machbarer (aber scheinbar nicht gewollter ?!)  Änderungen bleibt ungeklärt und das verstehe ich nicht ganz. 
Denn ich bin überzeugt, dass sich ein breites, meinetwegen mittenzentriertes Forum darstellen lässt, was die Platzierung wirksamer Werbung sehr wohl zulässt. Jedenfalls meine ich das aus den Postings der beruflich in der Sache tätigen User herausgelesen zu haben. 

Well, good n8
tor |wavey:


----------



## theactor (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

HI,

ich will mein Posting nicht löschen - aber ich habe es verfasst, bevor ich Dein Statement gelesen habe, Franz. 
Daher ist der meiste Inhalt meines obigen Postings hinfällig.

Ein so offenes Darstellen der Fakten klärt doch fast alles!
Vielleicht hätte  das - früher so geschehen - viele Diskussionen hier erspart. 

Wie auch immer: danke für die klaren Worte! |wavey:


----------



## Tomasz (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hallo Franz,
vielen Dank für die klärenden Worte#6. Das die Layout-Änderung und die kurzzeitig eingespielte Werbung am rechten Bildschirm irgendwie mit zuküftiger häufigeren Werbung zu tun hat, war sicher vielen schon klar. Die Zwänge die dies für das Forum mit sich bringt, habe ich aber erst nach Deinem Beitrag verstanden. Ich glaube damit ist jetzt jedem klar, warum die Änderungen notwendig waren, ob es uns nun passt oder nicht. 
Dieser Beitrag als Einleitung in das Thema hätte vielleicht viele Diskussionen und Spekulationen hier erübrigt. Aber wer weis#c. Jetzt kann jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er hier weiterhin mitmachen will, oder die Kurve kratzt und in ein anderes Forum wechselt. Sollte das so sein, würde es mir um viele der sich hier zur Werbung  kritisch geäußerten User leid tun. Aber viele Vielschreiber sind wohl auch jetzt schon parallel in anderen Foren anzutreffen.



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...wieder andere sind ihrem Ruf als Querulanten, Brandstifter und Motzer in beispielhafter Manier nachgekommen...



Dieser Satzteil gefällt mir allerdings überhaupt nicht. Man hat ihn in vielen hitzigen Diskussionen zu anderen Themen immer wieder von seiten der Mods lesen müssen. Er steht für mich ein wenig so als Generalverdacht für viele die sich bislang zwar kritisch geäußert haben, aber damit eigentlich nur das Board damit bereichern oder ihre Hilflosigkeit gegenüber der geringen Information zum Thema zum Ausdruck geben wollten. Sollte damit z. B. auch ich gemeint sein, der auch in diesem Thema kritische Beiträge geschrieben habe, so lass es mich bitte per PN wissen. So war es von meiner Seite nämlich nie gemeint gewesen. Solltet ihr dies hier im Modteam so aufgefasst haben, so werde ich in Eurem Sinne meine Konsequenzen daraus ziehen. Ansonsten würde ich Euch darum bitten, zukünftig entweder auf solche Äußerungen zu verzichten oder das böse Kind (den User) beim Namen zu nennen. 
Mich persönlich hält so ein Satz jedenfalls erstmal wieder für lange Zeit von Kritik fern, aber vielleicht ist ja auch genau das damit gewollt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Macker (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@ Franz Also ich habe jetzt AB Classic und bin recht zufrieden damit.
Ich würde sagen du hast einen guten Mittelweg gefunden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## fluefiske (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Habe eben auch zum ersten Mal auf die AB classic umgestellt.
So gefällt es mir sehr gut.Ohne Schnörkel,gut leserlich.Mehr brauch und will ich auch nicht.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was mir gerade auffällt:
> Ich hatte, dachte ich,  4500 Postings, jetzt werden nur noch 3997
> 
> woran liegt das?






sundvogel schrieb:


> Was ich mich die ganze zeit frage, dass ist, warum eigentlich einige User so unverhältnismäßig viele Postings verloren haben und andere - ich zum Beispiel - nur ganz wenige.
> 
> Könnte es an der Qualität der Postings liegen?



Du selbst bist der Beweis, dass dem NICHT so ist !


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@Franz:
Mal als Vorschlag:
Wie wäre es, wenn Ihr den jetzt leeren Platz rechts, wie Ollek vorgeschlagen hat, mit Kleinen Bannern/Links zum Magazin vollpackt?
Nicht überbelasten aber dennoch ein klein wenig, damit das nicht so verloren aussieht und der ein oder andere doch mal ins Magazin klickt und das "Nebenprodukt" Magazin so vielleicht doch etwas mehr Zulauf bekommt...


EDIT:
Das würde natürlichvoraussetzen, daß das Forum linksbündig gesetzt wird, sonst sieht es doch irgendwie doof aus...


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Dem Rätsel der "verlorenen" Beiträge sind wir auch auf der Spur.
So, wie ich das technisch sehe, ist es wahrscheinlich so, dass die jetzigen Zahlen die richtigen sind und die höheren Zahlen vorher schlichtweg falsch waren.

Wie könnte so ein Fehler entstanden sein?
Nun, mögliche (aber noch nicht bestätigte) Erklärung:
Jedesmal, wenn ein User einen Beitrag in einem Forum postet, dessen Beiträge gezählt werden, wird dessen Zähler in der Datenbank um eines hoch gesetzt. Wenn ein User einen seiner Beiträge löscht, geht der Zähler um eins runter.
Bei vielen Aktionen, die in der vBulletin-Software eingebaut sind, bleibt der Zähler jedoch unverändert, zum Beispiel wenn Mods oder Admins beschließen, dass in einem Forum die Beiträge ab sofort nicht zählerrelevant sind (hier z.B. in "Anglerlatein und Sonstiges"). Oder wenn wir einen kompletten Thread aus irgendwelchen Gründen rausnehmen (Es gab da jüngst einen Fall mit relativ vielen Beiträgen) bzw. "unsichtbar" schalten, ändert sich erstmal nichts am Beitragszähler.
Dafür gibt es dann eine Datenbank-Bereinigungsroutine, die man manuell anstoßen kann, damit sowas wieder korrigiert wird. Es würde hier zu weit gehen, die ganzen technischen Zusammenhänge zu durchleuchten bzw. die Diskussion zu führen, warum, wann nicht und wann doch man diese Bereinigung durchziehen sollte. (Wen es interessiert: Es gibt auch für vBulletin ein interessantes Forum im Web, wo es mehr als zwei Meinungen zu diesem Thema gibt )
Jedenfalls kann es sein, dass im Zuge anderer dringend notwendiger Bereinigungen diese Routine mit aufgerufen wurde und so eine komplette Neuzählung pro Nutzer stattgefunden hat.
Das hieße aber dann, dass die jetzigen Zahlen ziemlich exakt der Anzahl an Beiträgen entsprechen, die wir in den aktuell gezählten Foren und den dort aktuell noch verfügbaren Threads jemals gepostet haben.

Aber, wie gesagt, dies ist nicht das Ergebnis einer fundierten Analyse sondern reine Spekulation von mir und eine mögliche Erklärung, die keineswegs richtig sein muss.
Wir suchen weiter und vielleicht finden wir die Erklärung auch...


Eines jedoch kann ich versprechen: Eventuell durch diese Neuzählung verloren gegangene Ansprüche auf virtuelle und faktische Anerkennung für all das, was ihr bisher geschrieben habt, werden Euch von uns rückhaltlos auch mit den jetzt niedrigeren Zahlen gewährt!!!:m#6
Wer da besonders großen Wert drauf legt, darf sich gerne hier
das Fleißkärtchen runterladen und ausdrucken.:m
Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, wo es im Anglerlatein Threads gab, in denen einzelnen Boardies zum 1000. oder 2000. Posting gratuliert wurde. Irgendwann ist das dann eingeschlafen, weil es langweilig wurde. Und mittlerweile interessiert mich der Beitragszähler eigentlich kaum noch...


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> @Franz:
> Mal als Vorschlag:
> Wie wäre es, wenn Ihr den jetzt leeren Platz rechts, wie Ollek vorgeschlagen hat, mit Kleinen Bannern/Links zum Magazin vollpackt?
> Nicht überbelasten aber dennoch ein klein wenig, damit das nicht so verloren aussieht und der ein oder andere doch mal ins Magazin klickt und das "Nebenprodukt" Magazin so vielleicht doch etwas mehr Zulauf bekommt...



Finde ich auch eine gute Idee. Wenn dann tatsächlich mal das erste "Wallpaper" in der oberen Ecke steht, ist darunter ja auch noch viel Platz. Mal abwarten, wie groß der Aufwand ist...


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Das mit dem Counter für Beiträge kann ich momentan nicht ganz nachvollziehen ... es muss noch eine andere Erklärung geben ... z.B. Herausnahme von ganzen Unterforen ...

Dann bleibt noch das Problem im Profil mit der Anzeige der Freunde und deren Summe ...


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Finde ich auch eine gute Idee. Wenn dann tatsächlich mal das erste "Wallpaper" in der oberen Ecke steht, ist darunter ja auch noch viel Platz. Mal abwarten, wie groß der Aufwand ist...



Ist doch unabhängig vom Eckbanner...
Erstmal Links von uns selbst rein, verschieben zugunsten eines Eckbanners kann man die dann noch immer.





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dann bleibt noch das Problem im Profil mit der Anzeige der Freunde und deren Summe ...



Nun laß Franz noch etwas Zeit Toni, das Forum läuft zum Großteil und die Kleinigkeiten stellt Franzl noch ab, hat er doch selbst geschrieben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Nun laß Franz noch etwas Zeit Toni, das Forum läuft zum Großteil und die Kleinigkeiten stellt Franzl noch ab, hat er doch selbst geschrieben.


|bigeyes
Ich melde Aufälligkeiten und vorhandene Bugs  ...|kopfkrat
um eben Franz zu helfen

aber wenn dem nicht sein soll, dann eben nicht ...#d


----------



## Algon (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ist doch unabhängig vom Eckbanner...
> Erstmal Links von uns selbst rein, verschieben zugunsten eines Eckbanners kann man die dann noch immer.


richtig, dann kann man sich langsam dran gewöhnen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Reisender (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dem Rätsel der "verlorenen" Beiträge sind wir auch auf der Spur.
> So, wie ich das technisch sehe, ist es wahrscheinlich so, dass die jetzigen Zahlen die richtigen sind und die höheren Zahlen vorher schlichtweg falsch waren.




Das denke ich mal nicht Honeyball.....|wavey:.....alleine der Saarpfälzische Fred hat mehr Einträge von mir wie jetzt auf mein Zähler stehen !! :q :q

Da ist euch ganz klar ein Fehler unterlaufen !! 
Ist ja auch nicht schlimm, ich kann damit leben !!:m

Anders ist es wenn mir 10 000€ auf dem Konto fehlen würden |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat .....Inübrigen fehlen mir 10 000€ auf mein Konto :c:c


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Dieser Satzteil gefällt mir allerdings überhaupt nicht.



Den Satz finde ich auch vollkommen unangebracht, zumal interessant wäre zu wissen, auf wen sich dies bezieht.  Ich hab auch, ehrlich gesagt, bisher wenige notorische "Querulanten" - auf die eine solche Definition wirklich zutreffen würde - im Thread gesehen. Insofern muß ich Tomasz leider zustimmen, als jemand, der seine sperrige Meinung offen äußert, fühlt man sich automatisch angesprochen. Und die Erkenntnis schmerzt, dass man am Ende wird man als kritischer User nur "geduldet" wird, weil man eben Mitglieds- und Beitragszähler in die Höhe treibt - und damit den Werbewert erhöht.



Tomasz schrieb:


> Mich persönlich hält so ein Satz jedenfalls erstmal wieder für lange Zeit von Kritik fern, aber vielleicht ist ja auch genau das damit gewollt.



Darüber werde ich nun auch nachdenken.

Ansonsten finde ich offenbar im Gegensatz zu manch anderem User, dass es nun ja wirklich keine Überraschung ist, dass das ganze Vorhaben dazu dient, ein bisschen mehr Fleisch von den Knochen der goldenen Gans zu schaben.  

Ein Punkt vielleicht noch. Schade, dass so zunächst so getan wurde, als ob man wirklich versucht, den Wünschen der User entgegen zu kommen, z.B. durch ein breiteres Board. Nach Franz' Posting verstehe ich aber nun, das es sich hier lediglich um "Gift" in schleichender Dosierung handelt, an statt sofort, wie ursprünglich geplant, gleich die volle Dosis zu verabreichen. 

Dann sage ich schon mal ade "blau+breit" oder "classic"...

Ich bin raus aus der Diskussion hier...


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> Ich melde Aufälligkeiten und vorhandene Bugs  ...|kopfkrat
> um eben Franz zu helfen
> 
> aber wenn dem nicht sein soll, dann eben nicht ...#d



Sei doch nicht gleich wieder beleidigt, manchmal bist Du echt etwas dünnhäutig.
Es bringt aber auch nix, wenn diese Auffälligkeiten und Bugs laufend wiederholt werden.






Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Den Satz finde ich auch vollkommen unangebracht, zumal interessant wäre, auf wen sich dies bezieht.  Ich hab auch, ehrlich gesagt, bisher wenige notorische "Querulanten" - auf die eine solche Definition wirklich zutreffen würde - im Thread gesehen. Insofern muß ich Tomasz leider zustimmen, als jemand, der seine sperrige Meinung offen äußert, fühlt man sich automatisch angesprochen. Und die Erkenntnis schmerzt, dass man am Ende wird man als kritischer User nur "geduldet" wird, weil man eben Mitglieds- und Beitragszähler in die Höhe treibt - und damit den Werbewert erhöht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Menschenskinners...
NATÜRLICH dient das der Gewinnoptimierung, warum auch nicht, ist doch legitim, die Kosten die das Board verursacht werden nicht sinken, nix wird billiger, also muß auch mehr Kohle rein.

Was die Querulanten und ewigen Nörgler betrifft...

Ein paar habe ich selbst wiedergefunden 
Und zugegeben, ich bin selbst manchmal einer...
Manchmal kann ich mein Maul auch nicht halten und hinterher war's gar nicht so schlimm.
Mein Gott, wir sind alles Menschen...


Locker bleiben ist die Devise alles halb so wild.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich muss jetzt mal was ganz klar sagen:

Immerhin habe ich Nullkommanull Arbeit mit dem Board an sich. Ich bin kein Admin und auch kein Moderator. Ich nutze das Board zu meinem reinen Vergnügen. Genau deswegen finde ich es auch reichlich vermessen, mich über die internen Strukturen, Gedanken und Überlegungen der "Macher" des AB so aufzuregen, wie es manche tun. Natürlich bin ich Mitglied der Community, aber zum anderen auch Enduser. Und als solcher nervt mich dieses "Wir sind alle gleich" und "das Board wäre nix ohne mich" Gerede zusehends. 

ICH hab keinen Stress mit der Verwaltung und Entwicklung des Boards, also habe ich auch weniger zu melden als andere, die sich diesen Stress antun. Ganz einfach. Mich erinnert das ganze ein wenig an so manchen unsäglichen Studentenprotest. Ich habe auch studiert, und das ganze sogar erfolgreich abgeschlossen, aber dieses ganze Gelaber von studentischer Mitbestimmung..., des demokratischen Miteinanders...
Furchtbar. Gib den Leuten mal einen Haufen Arbeit und schau, wie viele dann noch mitbestimmen wollen und du wirst überrascht sein!
#d

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Algon (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> dass das ganze Vorhaben dazu dient, ein bisschen mehr Fleisch von den Knochen der goldenen Gans zu schaben.



das wiederum finde ich dem Betreiber gegenüber unfair.
Evtl. ist diese Umstellung auch nötig um das AB zu erhalten.


MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt mal was ganz klar sagen:
> 
> Immerhin habe ich Nullkommanull Arbeit mit dem Board an sich. Ich bin kein Admin und auch kein Moderator. Ich nutze das Board zu meinem reinen Vergnügen. Genau deswegen finde ich es auch reichlich vermessen, mich über die internen Strukturen, Gedanken und Überlegungen der "Macher" des AB so aufzuregen, wie es manche tun. Natürlich bin ich Mitglied der Community, aber zum anderen auch Enduser. Und als solcher nervt mich dieses "Wir sind alle gleich" und "das Board wäre nix ohne mich" Gerede zusehends.
> 
> ...



sehe ich genauso.

MfG Algon


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Das mit den Beiträgen hat mit dem Layout nichts zu tun - sondern mit der Datenbank. Deshalb ist hier eigentlich die falsche Stelle darüber zu diskutieren. 

Dennoch hier eine kurze Erklärung:
Es sind keine Beiträge verschwunden --> die Gesamtzahl der Beiträge im Forum hat sich nicht verändert. (Zumindest so wie es bis jetzt aussieht!). Lediglich bei den Zählern gab es irgendetwas. Ob das nun absichtlich vom Forum durch ein Wartungsskript gemacht wurde oder ob es an einem Leck in der Datenbank liegt, weiß ich derzeit auch nicht. 

Um es genau rauszufinden, muss man das Forum mehrere Tage abschalten und alles genau analysieren. 

Die Alternative, die man versuchen kann ist, die Sucharbeiten auf mehrere Nächte zwischen 1 und 5 Uhr zu verteilen... da das manuell geschehen muss - wird das ganze noch etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Deshalb ruhig Blut.

Nachdem unserer Reisender so massiv viele Beiträge verloren hat, glaub ich doch am ehesten an den von Honeyball geposteten Verdacht. Der Saar-Pfälzer Thread wurde nämlich in 2004 oder 2005 einmal nach Anglerlatein verschoben, und da zählen die Beiträge seit ca. 2 Jahren nicht mehr... die Differenz würde sich somit erklären.


----------



## grazy04 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

man, Ihr tut ja grade so als wenn Franz und Honeyball Euch nen Lollie geklaut haben..... 

Und warum verstehen einige nicht das es unabdingbar ist Werbeplatz für ein Board wie das AB zu verkaufen??? 
Wenns Euch stört das in Zukunft neue Werbung eingeblendet wird, geht woanders hin wo´s vlt weniger Werbung gibt, Spendet an´s AB oder blockt die Werbung wie es schon 187mal hier beschrieben wird. 
Aber lasst diese "oooohh wie böse" , "ihr wollt doch nur Werbung platzieren" , "alles Schei*e" Postings ... 
Euch zwingt keiner hier auch nur einen einzigen Satz zu schreiben!! 
Wenn Ihr der Meinung seit es billiger, schneller, schöner und sowieso viiieeeeel besser machen zu können... los auf geht´s , Server mieten, Software druf und schon habt ihr euer eigenes Forum was einzig nach eurem Geschmack und Anforderungen gestaltet werden kann.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> das wiederum finde ich dem Betreiber gegenüber unfair.
> Evtl. ist diese Umstellung auch nötig um das AB zu erhalten.



Wie hoch die Kosten für den Webauftritt und die Einnahmen durch Werbekunden sind weiss keiner von uns. Darüber zu spekulieren führt zu nix, also sollte man es lassen. Dennoch kann sich ja jeder eine eigene Meinung dazu bilden wenn man sieht was Werbung im AB kostet und dem z.B. Webhosting-Gebühren gegenüberstellt. Die Differenz bleibt dann für den administrativen Aufwand und Gewinn...



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt mal was ganz klar sagen:
> 
> Immerhin habe ich Nullkommanull Arbeit mit dem Board an sich. Ich bin kein Admin und auch kein Moderator. Ich nutze das Board zu meinem reinen Vergnügen. Genau deswegen finde ich es auch reichlich vermessen, mich über die internen Strukturen, Gedanken und Überlegungen der "Macher" des AB so aufzuregen, wie es manche tun. Natürlich bin ich Mitglied der Community, aber zum anderen auch Enduser. Und als solcher nervt mich dieses "Wir sind alle gleich" und "das Board wäre nix ohne mich" Gerede zusehends.
> 
> ...



Gutes Posting! Aber dennoch sollte man auch die eigene Meinung zu den erfolgten Änderungen posten dürfen ohne direkt als Meckerer verschrien zu werden. Wir sind alle dankbar das es diese Plattform gibt und wir sie kostenfrei nutzen dürfen, aber das kann kein Argument sein das man hier alles toill finden muss und sich nciht kritisch äussern darf.

Just my 2 cents...

PS: Blau & Breit gefällt mir jetzt echt gut, sehr nett das ihr das anpassen konntet!


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Vergleicht es doch mal mit Verkehrsmitteln, ein beliebtes Thema, bei dem jeder mitdiskutieren kann.

Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe, dann kann ich bestimmen, was für ein Typ mit welchen Farben und Ausstattungen ich will. Vergleichbar, ich mach mein eigenes Board auf.

Wenn ich mir ein Taxi bestelle, dann kann ich eventuell noch ein normales Taxi, ein Großraumtaxi oder eins mit Hundebeförderung bestellen, so wie die Auswahl der Styles, den Rest muss ich so hinnehmen, wie er ist. Vergleichbar, ich bin Forumsmitglied.

Normalerweise hab ich immer gedacht, mit zunehmendem Alter wird man unflexibler aber anscheinend trifft das eher auf die Jüngeren zu


----------



## Algon (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Gutes Posting! Aber dennoch sollte man auch die eigene Meinung zu den erfolgten Änderungen posten dürfen ohne direkt als Meckerer verschrien zu werden.


Hier ziehen sich jetzt aber welche die Jacke an, die  garnicht für sie bestimmt war.

MfG Algon


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Danke Franz für Deine ausführliche Erklärung der Umstellung. Aber wäre es nicht sinnvoller gewesen, diesen Erklärungsweg gleich zu Beginn der Umstellung einzuschlagen?? Das hätte vermutlich viele unnötige Fragen und im Nachhinein sinnlose Debatten erspart. Aber "nachher" ist man leider immer "schlauer".



Genau meine Meinung, da brauch ich nix ergänzendes schreiben!#6


----------



## Reisender (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nachdem unserer Reisender so massiv viele Beiträge verloren hat, glaub ich doch am ehesten an den von Honeyball geposteten Verdacht. Der Saar-Pfälzer Thread wurde nämlich in 2004 oder 2005 einmal nach Anglerlatein verschoben, und da zählen die Beiträge seit ca. 2 Jahren nicht mehr... die Differenz würde sich somit erklären.



Franz, ich habe ja keine Beiträge verloren...nur die Zahl stimmt ja nicht !! Und ich kann dir sagen " Ja " ich hatte echte Ü-10 000 auf der Uhr, das kannst du mir ruhig glauben !! Und ich weiß ja auch das im Labber Forum die Beiträge nicht gezählt werden !! 

Ich als die größte Labbertasche würde mich schämen wenn ich nur 4700 Beiträge hätte. |muahah:|muahah:nach so vielen Jahren im AB..

Aber egal......mir fehlen immer noch 10 000€ auf meinem Bankkonto...


----------



## snofla (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@Franz

danke für die Erläuterung #6  und schlaf gut :q


@Kohlmeise

bitte daran denken das du das Board kostenlos nutzt zu deinem Vergnügen..............


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Franz, sch... auf die fehlenden Beiträge #h 
Ist nicht wirklich wichtig.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Algon schrieb:


> Hier ziehen sich jetzt aber welche die Jacke an, die  garnicht für sie bestimmt war.
> 
> MfG Algon



Schön formuliert, Danke!

Ich hätte den Satz aber doch rauslassen sollen.
Denn jetzt ist genau das passiert, was ich befürchtete.

Die kritischen User, denen ich genau die gleiche Daseinsberechtigung einräume wie jedem anderen hier auch, fühlen sich angesprochen. 

Die, die ich eigentlich meinte sind die 2 oder 3 die kein vernünftiges Posting im normalen Forenbetrieb zustande bringen, aber bei "Stress" Themen die ersten sind die auf der Matte stehen und jedesmal den Untergang des Abendlandes prognostizieren.


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> Ich melde Aufälligkeiten und vorhandene Bugs  ...|kopfkrat
> um eben Franz zu helfen
> 
> aber wenn dem nicht sein soll, dann eben nicht ...#d


Doch !!!



Reisender schrieb:


> Das denke ich mal nicht Honeyball.....|wavey:.....alleine der Saarpfälzische Fred hat mehr Einträge von mir wie jetzt auf mein Zähler stehen !! :q :q


eben, deswegen kam ich da drauf!!! (vgl. Franz)


Reisender schrieb:


> Da ist euch ganz klar ein Fehler unterlaufen !!


möchte ich nicht :qausschließen



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Den Satz finde ich auch vollkommen unangebracht, zumal interessant wäre zu wissen, auf wen sich dies bezieht.  Ich hab auch, ehrlich gesagt, bisher wenige notorische "Querulanten" - auf die eine solche Definition wirklich zutreffen würde - im Thread gesehen.


Du sagst es doch selbst. Es bezieht sich auf "wenige notorische". Nur wem der Schuh passt, sollte ihn sich anziehen.



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ein Punkt vielleicht noch. Schade, dass so zunächst so getan wurde, als ob man wirklich versucht, den Wünschen der User entgegen zu kommen, z.B. durch ein breiteres Board. Nach Franz' Posting verstehe ich aber nun, das es sich hier lediglich um "Gift" in schleichender Dosierung handelt, an statt sofort, wie ursprünglich geplant, gleich die volle Dosis zu verabreichen.


Diesen Vorwurf verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Meinst Du, Franz hätte sich all die Mühe mit den Layouts für die Werbekunden gemacht??



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Sei doch nicht gleich wieder beleidigt, manchmal bist Du echt etwas dünnhäutig.
> Es bringt aber auch nix, wenn diese Auffälligkeiten und Bugs laufend wiederholt werden.
> 
> 
> ...


#6#6#6




Algon schrieb:


> Hier ziehen sich jetzt aber welche die Jacke an, die  garnicht für sie bestimmt war.
> 
> MfG Algon


genau, Algon. Ich werde jetzt keine PN an jeden schreiben, dass er nicht gemeint ist. Aber Franz hat sich doch wirklich nur auf ganz wenige einzelne bezogen, die hier unkonstruktiv rumgenörgelt haben. Ihr müsst mal positiver lesen und denken und nicht immer gleich meinen, dass ihr angesprochen seid, wenn eine Kritik von uns kommt. Wir üben seltenst Pauschalkritiken und schreiben fast immer PNs oder zumindest eindeutig adressierte Postings, wenn wir mal über wen (zurück-) meckern.


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Nichtsdestotrotz kan sich jeder der gemeckert hat, ich selbst eingeschlossen, mal kurz an die eigenen Nase fassen.
Das hilft manchmal wenn man kurzzeitig die Bodenhaftung verloren hat 

Wie bereits erwähnt, sind wir alle nur Menschen mit Schwächen und natürlich auch Stärken #h


----------



## JuergenS (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Liegt wohl an der Weihnachtszeit. Sind alle ein bißchen sensibler geworden.


----------



## guifri (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich könnte mich abrollen, wieviele hier immer meinen, dass sie quasi ein Recht hätten, das Forum zu gestalten, oder die meinen, dass das hier irgendwie demokratisch zugehen müsste oder sich berufen fühlen als Consulter für die Admins tätig zu werden etc.

Der dok ist nunmal der Inhaber dieser Homepage und gewerblich mit IT-Dingen beschäftigt und vermarket diese Seite. Da gibt es nichts dran auszusetzen und auch nicht mitzubestimmen. 

Ich bleibe hier  so lange User, wie ich persönlich etwas davon habe. Und ich habe schon eine ganze Menge Vorteile durch dieses Forum bekommen.

Ich habe viele nette Angler kennen gelernt. Viele möchte ich aber gar nicht erst kennen lernen. 

Ich habe viel über´s Angeln dazu gelernt, dass ich in der Praxis erfolgreich probieren konnte. Man lernt hier manchmal was über gutes Gerät etc. 

Und da stört es mich zur Zeit 0,0, dass das Ding mit Werbung finanziert wird und hoffentlich für den Betreiber auch noch Gewinn übrig bleibt. So lange bleibt der Spaß an der Seite doch erhalten.

Ansonsten könnte man sich von Usern und Mods ab und an mal etwas mehr Lockerheit wünschen. Manche nehmen ihren "Job" schon mal etwas preussisch. 

Aber im Großen und Ganzen möchte ich allen, die an der Administration des Forums beteiligt sind und ihre Zeit investieren, ein Lob aussprechen. Überwiegend funktioniert das doch für eine so große "Community" richtig gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Danke (im Namen aller Admins/Mods denke ich mal), freut einen auch mal ein Lob zu kriegen..


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@Thomas,

an Lob fehlt es doch nicht. #h
Die Beteiligung hier im Thread in Form von Brainstorming (und was anderes ist es doch hier nicht)  ist doch an sich Lob.
Dient diese doch unserem gemeinsamen Ziel der Qualitätssicherung und Qualitätsverbesserung des AB. #6
Also diese Beteiligung der user ist Lob. 

Und für die, die sich nicht beteiligen, gilt immer noch der bayrische Spruch:
"Nix gsagt is globt gnua."


----------



## FelixSch (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Sag mal, wer hat eigentlich die Stichworte "doof" und "dumm" zu dem Thema hier hinzugefügt? Lustig finde ich es ja... aber irgendwie trifft es das ganze nicht wirklich!


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hallo ,


> Der dok ist nunmal der Inhaber dieser Homepage und gewerblich mit IT-Dingen beschäftigt und vermarket diese Seite. *Da gibt es nichts dran auszusetzen und auch nicht mitzubestimmen. *


Zu kurz gedacht. Wenn der Inhaber eine Plattform erstellt die den Usern nicht gefällt werden selbige früher oder später ausbleiben. Und ohne genügend User bleiben auch die Werbeinteressenten aus. Ergo , der Inhaber ist drauf angeiwesen das sich die User durch Meinungskundgebung usw. aktiv an der Gestaltung beteiligen. Desto leichter wird es für den Inhaber den goldene Mittelweg zwischen ökonomischen Zwängen und Userwünschen zu finden.






Ps:
Mir fehlen gefühlte 1000 Beiträge auf dem Zähler und 1000000 Euro aufem Konto. Wer nimmt die Schuld freiwillig auf sich?? LooooooL


----------



## noworkteam (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke (im Namen aller Admins/Mods denke ich mal), freut einen auch mal ein Lob zu kriegen..


 
Und das sogar von einem verwarnten Boardie....das geht runter wie Butter gell ?:q


----------



## Angelmasta (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hallo Boardies,
seit über zwei Jahren bin ich nun dabei. Hab nie etwas geschrieben.
Immer nur gelesen und gelernt und ich hab gern gelesen.
Die neue Gestaltung aber ist so schlecht, das ich jetzt schreiben muss.
Bitte macht alles wieder zurück!!!!!
Ihr habt euch dermaßen verschlechtert das es keinen Spaß mehr bei euch macht. 

MEHR IST NICHT ZU SAGEN.

Danke Chris.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> Ihr habt euch dermaßen verschlechtert das es keinen Spaß mehr bei euch macht.


Na dann Tschüß Chris. Hoffe für dich das du wieder ein Forum findest in dem dir das lesen Spaß macht.


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Angelmasta schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> seit über zwei Jahren bin ich nun dabei. Hab nie etwas geschrieben.
> Immer nur gelesen und gelernt und ich hab gern gelesen.
> 
> ...



doch, ich finde schon, dass da noch was zu sagen wäre:
2 jahre dabei, keinen beitrag geschrieben aber gern gelesen und gelernt.

der inhalt hat sich ja nicht geändert.
das layout, jedenfalls blau_breit, auch nicht so gravierend.

und dann willst du gehen?
war kein guter erster post.

aber reisende...


(_ich tät mir das noch mal überlegen tun_)


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Mir gefällts und ich finde auch, dass die Admins und anderen Verantwortlichen, die *viel (freie) Zeit* rein stecken, echt mal ein Lob bekommen sollten, anstatt immer nur, "gibts das auch in pink?"..."scheiß werbung!"...oder "was soll der kack?" zu hören bekommen.


----------



## grazy04 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Angelmasta schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> seit über zwei Jahren bin ich nun dabei. Hab nie etwas geschrieben.
> Immer nur gelesen und gelernt und ich hab gern gelesen.
> Die neue Gestaltung aber ist so schlecht, das ich jetzt schreiben muss.
> ...




Das ist mir ein digggges LOOOL wert.......


----------



## donlotis (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Angelmasta schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> seit über zwei Jahren bin ich nun dabei. Hab nie etwas geschrieben.
> Immer nur gelesen und gelernt und ich hab gern gelesen.
> Die neue Gestaltung aber ist so schlecht, das ich jetzt schreiben muss.
> ...



Doch, eines noch: Lies mal mein Posting #536 auf Seite 36 in diesem Thread. Wo ist da das Problem? #c

Gruß donlotis


----------



## guifri (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Und das sogar von einem verwarnten Boardie....das geht runter wie Butter gell ?:q



moment,  verwarnt wurde ich, weil zum wiederholten mal auf ein ebay-angebot aufmerksam gemacht habe. das hab ich dann auch gleich eingesehen |uhoh:


----------



## guifri (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> Zu kurz gedacht. Wenn der Inhaber eine Plattform erstellt die den Usern nicht gefällt werden selbige früher oder später ausbleiben. Und ohne genügend User bleiben auch die Werbeinteressenten aus. Ergo , der Inhaber ist drauf angeiwesen das sich die User durch Meinungskundgebung usw. aktiv an der Gestaltung beteiligen. Desto leichter wird es für den Inhaber den goldene Mittelweg zwischen ökonomischen Zwängen und Userwünschen zu finden.
> 
> ...




habe ich doch weiter oben gesagt. und trotzdem kann er tun, was er will. sogar das forum dichtmachen, wenn ihm danach ist....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Na und? - Halte(t) mal den Ball etwas flacher...

Mir fehlen auch etwa 200-300 Beiträge. Ist mir doch wurscht.#c


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Es scheint aber nur bei den leuten was zu fehlen die viele Beiträge geschrieben haben. Bei mir fehlt z.b. gar nichts. Find ich komisch!

Nachtrag: 1 Beitrag fehlt


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Na und? - Halte(t) mal den Ball etwas flacher...
> 
> Mir fehlen auch etwa 200-300 Beiträge. Ist mir doch wurscht.#c


  Klar ist das Wurscht.......... Mich interssiert dabei die technische Seite nach dem Warum. Ansonsten ist mir das Latte........


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Interessant. Ich habe noch nie darauf geachtet wieviele Beiträge ich habe.
Möglicherweise fehlen mir jetzt auch welche?!? Oh oh oh.... |gr:






Gibt es eigentlich NOCH unwichtigere Dinge hier im Board?


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Na klar Paddy gibt es die.......... Für mich ist der Raubfischbereich völlig unwichtig. Nur würd ich das niemanden sagen... LoooooooooooL


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

schaut doch mal hier!
Wartungs- und Optimierungsarbeiten / "Beitragszähler"


----------



## snofla (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Es scheint aber nur bei den leuten was zu fehlen die viele Beiträge geschrieben haben. Bei mir fehlt z.b. gar nichts. Find ich komisch!
> 
> Nachtrag: 1 Beitrag fehlt





WER VON UNS SOLLS ÄNDERN;DAS DA WIRKLICH DEM EINEN ODER ANDEREN  Beiträge  fehlen ist doch völlige Latte................auch hierzu wirds ne Erklärung geben................redet doch lieber über das  neue Layout vom AB...............



ales andere hört hier nicht rein,macht ausserdem nur Arbeit für die Mods weil sie von Trööööööt zu Trröttt rennen müssen................bald komtsch Krischkind...|supergri  #h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ey Gunnar - ich hab aber mehr Beiträge als Du! :q


----------



## donlotis (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Gleich kommt Thomas9904 und alle haben verloren...!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Reisender (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@Gunnar.

Fehlen 1000000€ und ??? Unsinnige Beiträge #6

Mir fehlen 10 000€ und 10.000 Zähler auf meiner Mühle

Nun sagt nicht das das Unsinn ist, denn dann sind Gunna. und ich beleidigt und werden nie wieder Geistreiche Tipps geben !!

Und mal unter uns Irren, auf uns kann man/n nicht verzichten.......:vik:


Und unter uns Pastorentöchtern......:l:l

Würden keine Irren hier sein, dann hätten die Mods auch nichts zu tun und somit wären sie ÜBERFLÜSSIG.....aber da wir ja nicht alle Irre sind, müßen halt auch einige als Schneider nach hause gehen.......


:vik:Ich habe gerade mein Lappi Dell neu aufgesetzt, daher ist mir das neue Bild des Boards nicht aufgefallen !!


Ich weiß nur das Franz ne Rute, Rolle, Sehne und Köder hat die .....rosa sind :q:q:q:q



Rosa


----------



## grazy04 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

egal was du genommen hast .... gib mir was ab !!! Biiitteeeee !!!


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ok, ich versuchs mal nochmal zu erklären. 
Bis vor 2 Jahren wurden alle Beiträge z.B. im Anglerlatein-Forum im Beitragszähler gezählt. Irgendwann haben wir das dann abgeschaltet. Die Beiträge die bis dahin, im Forum Anglerlatein von einem Benutzer verfasst wurden - standen aber weiterhin auf seinem Zähler. 

Franky hat aus technischen Gründen dann gestern ein Wartungsmodul laufen lassen, dass die Beitragszähler auf den richtigen Wert (Istwert) aktualisiert. Ncht mehr oder weniger hats mit den "fehlenden Beiträgen" auf dem Beitragszähler auf sich. 

In der Forensoftware ist dieser Vorgang wie folgt beschrieben:



> Diese Funktion aktualisiert die Beitragsanzahl der Benutzer anhand der AKTUELLEN Anzahl an Beiträgen in der Datenbank. Führen Sie diese Funktion nicht aus, wenn sie Beiträge gelöscht oder die Beitragsanzahl per Hand verändert haben und diese Beitragsanzahl erhalten wollen. Die Beitragsanzahl der Benutzer wird sehr wahrscheinlich sinken. bla bla bla


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich hab gar keine verlorene Beitragszahlen ... |kopfkrat

Sollte es daran liegen, dass ich praktisch keine Laberbeiträge geschrieben habe ... :q


----------



## Reisender (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@Franz_16


Nun mal unter uns Angler.....|wavey: |wavey:

Uns ist es egal ob uns 1 oder 10 000 Zähler fehlen !!:m

Und dazu brauchst weder du noch das AB sich erklären.....

Und ob ich 14790 Zähler habe oder 4700 ist mir sowas von egal als wenn Thomas ein Sack Reis in einen 2 Liter Topf schüttet.


Die Jungs hier, Meckern und Zehtern und lesen.....man/n das ist doch gut so.......denn man nimmt ihn doch was weg ....und das ist doch schlimm.

*Hast du noch ein Bild von der Rosa Rute ?? 
*


@grazy04

Bau dir selber was an......:vik:


----------



## JuergenS (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Reisender schrieb:


> @Franz_16
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solche Bilder verstoßen gegen die Boardregeln!!!#d:q


----------



## Reisender (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



JuergenS schrieb:


> Solche Bilder verstoßen gegen die Boardregeln!!!#d:q




Hey, das kann nicht sein, denn ich habe gesehen das Franz ANGEZOGEN war wie er sie benutzt hat.....|wavey: |wavey:

Und wenn ich ganz Tief grabe, dann habe ich bestimmt noch eins von seiner Rute.....also ein Bild.:l


----------



## JuergenS (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

einigen wir uns auf leicht bekleidet.:m, dennoch war die rosa Rute deutlich zu sehen.


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ok ok , die fehlenden Beiträge sind geklärt. Aber  noch nicht die fehlenden Beträgen auf dem Konto,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Honeyball (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

die erklären sich mit den Fotos von meinem neuen Haus auf den Malediven und meiner 32m Luxusyacht.
Und was meinst Du, was das DSL hier kostet...:vik::m


----------



## Schwedenangler (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also mir gefällt die neue Seite gar nicht #d  .Vorher war alles einfacher und übersichtlicher gestaltet. 
Ich bin auch dafür alles wieder rüchgängig zu machen.
Neu machen heisst nicht automatisch besser machen.

Petri   Ralf


----------



## jannisO (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Für meinen Teil find ich das neue Layout einfach nur zum
:v:v:v:v:v:v

bei jeder Seite des Boards welche ich anklicke bleibt mein PC jetzt ne Weile hängen


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Moin moin H-P,



			
				dem der weiß wie man zu Geld kommt schrieb:
			
		

> die erklären sich mit den Fotos von meinem neuen Haus auf den Malediven und meiner 32m Luxusyacht.
> Und was meinst Du, was das DSL hier kostet...:vik::m


 
Achso , das erklärt ja einiges. Und da die Werbemillionen nicht ausreichen ............. alles klar.............

Ich sollte mich mal als Mod bewerben .. oder als Admin ...... der Thomas sieht eh so kränklich aus.....


----------



## MarioDD (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

ist mir eigentlich Bockwurst, ob nun Werbung angezeigt wird, oder nicht.
Ich seh die eh nicht- weil ich nicht hinsehe. 
Viel schlimmer wäre Popup Werbung welche man immer erst wegklicken müsste.
Ansonsten kann ich nicht viel neues entdecken.
Gut - das Menü ist ein wenig anders. Aber deswegen so ein Geschrei (auf beiden Seiten) machen??
Was mir aber überhaupt nicht nicht gefällt, ist der blaue Hintergrund in Verbindung mit der grünen Forumstabelle und dem grünen Scrollbalken.
Wie sagt man im Volksmund so schön?: grün und blau , geht dem Kasper seine Frau und ein bischen gelber, geht der Kasper selber.
Ich würde die Farbkombination wirklich überdenken. Mir persönlich gefällt sie überhaupt nicht. Aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wird es Leute geben, die sagen: ja genau das isses! Ist nur meine persönliche Meinung. Ob Ihr daran was ändert oder nicht- ist mir am Ende auch egal.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> Ich würde die Farbkombination wirklich überdenken. Mir persönlich gefällt sie überhaupt nicht. Aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wird es Leute geben, die sagen: ja genau das isses! Ist nur meine persönliche Meinung. Ob Ihr daran was ändert oder nicht- ist mir am Ende auch egal.



Links unten kannst du einen Style auswählen, das sind auch andere Farbkombinationen dabei..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Feststellung eines Fehlers bei mir:
Wenn ich den Style umstelle, geht das wunderbar.
Nach dem Schließen von Firefox und wieder Neustart und neu ins Forum steht der Eintrag immer noch da "blau_breit" z.B., aber das Design ist wieder grün standard schmal.
Muss man erst was anderes anklicken, dann wieder blau_breit, und dann ist es erst wieder so eingestellt.
(Javascript ist aber an.)


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@AngelDet
versuchs mal in deinem Profil zu ändern.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@AngelDet: Klick mal auf: Profil/Einstellungen ändern/ dann ganz runter scrollen und dort unter "Style des Forums" den gewünschten Style anklicken und auf "Änderungen Speichern" klicken. Dann müsste dein gewünschter Style auch immer als Standart festgelegt sein!


----------



## MarioDD (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Links unten kannst du einen Style auswählen, das sind auch andere Farbkombinationen dabei..


 
super! Das muss einem mal gesagt werden|kopfkrat - oder wurde es gesagt?!

Also VB3 Default triffts schon eher.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @AngelDet
> versuchs mal in deinem Profil zu ändern.





Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @AngelDet: Klick mal auf: Profil/Einstellungen ändern/ dann ganz runter scrollen und dort unter "Style des Forums" den gewünschten Style anklicken und auf "Änderungen Speichern" klicken. Dann müsste dein gewünschter Style auch immer als Standart festgelegt sein!


Ja, war auf Forum-Standard benutzen ...

Dort auf blau_breit gestellt,
Firefox beendet, neu gestartet, dann neu eingeloggt (noch in grün schmal),
und voila, jetzt gehts so wie gedacht.  :m

Die Auswahl ganz unten links speichert das also *nicht* dauerhaft. 
Hilft vlt. auch jemand anders ...


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Und dann unten auf "Änderungen speichern " klicken, dann bleibt es auch erhalten, auch in Firefox


----------



## henningcl (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Moin

Ist eigentlich die Frage zu der Navigationsleiste geklärt?

Für mich war sie sehr wichtig.:g

grüsse


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



henningcl schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ist eigentlich die Frage zu der Navigationsleiste geklärt?
> 
> ...



Hallo,
du meinst sicherlich diese Leiste:
http://img684.*ih.us/img684/9356/leiste.th.jpg

Die mit einem Haken versehenen Punkte findest du jetzt neben ein paar neuen Punkten ganz oben als "Querleiste". 

Einige Sachen werden noch dazu kommen, wie z.B. Bannertausch 

Die müssen wir aber erst noch umprogrammieren, weil die auf z.T. sehr alten Scripten laufen.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Die Aussage von Algon war auch definitiv falsch. Der Platz links ist nicht für Werbung eingeplant.

Wir brauchen maximal 160px rechts für Werbung und nutzen die Restbreite bei 1024er Auflösung für das Board. 
Schritt für Schritt, kommen dann diverse kleine Änderungen hinzu. bis irgendwann mal die Werbung geschaltet wird. Am jetzigen Grundaufbau wird sich dabei aber wohl kaum noch was ändern

Deshalb sind die Menüs von den Seiten nach oben gewandert.
Im Moment steht aber Problembeseitigung vor Design.


----------



## Algon (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Die Aussage von Algon war auch definitiv falsch.


Sorry, dann habe ich das falsch verstanden.
Ich dachte die Navileiste ist weg, weil das Forum ganz nach links soll/kann (auswählbar), damit rechts Platz für Werbung entsteht.

MfG Algon


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@Algon
musst dich nicht entschuldigen, das hast du grundsätzlich schon richtig verstanden. 

Aber die Navi-Leiste gibt es schon noch, nur halt jetzt quer oben drüber anstatt links. Sie ist also nicht "weg" sondern "nur" woanders.


----------



## Ein_Angler (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und Du meinst das bleibt so leer? |kopfkrat
> 
> Dann hätte man auch weiterhin nur oben Werbung machen können, den Platz am Rand freizuhalten macht ja nur Sinn wenn man den mittelfristig auch mit Werbung füllt.




Achso Vermutungen und Annahmen und selber was dazu dichten und dann ist ja logisch das 50% Werbung kommen muss? 

Einmal klar kommen bitte! Abwarten und nix irgendwo hinein interpretieren was noch nicht ist. Jeder theoretiert über Werbung die nicht mal da ist.



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wir brauchen maximal 160px rechts für Werbung und nutzen die Restbreite bei 1024er Auflösung für das Board.




Warum nur so eine mikrige Auflösung wenn immer mehr Leute 1680er auf dem Schreibtisch haben?


----------



## Honeyball (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*


weil z.B. 10"-Netbooks der Renner des diesjährigen Weihnachtsgeschäftes sind
weil jemand, der noch 1024 hat eine Seite, die auf größere Breite optimiert ist, kaum lesen kann
weil keiner dafür bezahlt, wenn man, um die Werbung zu sehen, erst nach rechts scrollen muss
 ...

Kannst Du alles übrigens nachlesen, wenn Du hier zurück blätterst...:m


----------



## Nolfravel (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

So, meld mich jetzt auch nochmal:q


Heute ist der erste Tag, wo das AB mit neuem Layout bei mir schnell funktioniert.

Danke dafür#6

Ich denke, dass die Werbung kaum stören wird.

Was ich mich aber immer frag, warum manchmal unten links un der Ecke steht

www.beliebtestewebsite.de wird geladen

Wenn das da stand hing es bei immer wieder.

Kann mir das jemand erklären?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hallo Jan Peter,
dürfte ich bitte deinen Browser inkl. Version erfahren?

Lass mich raten: IE6?


----------



## jannisO (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Seite funktioniert wieder :vik::l
hab einfach einen anderen Browser installiert


----------



## Nolfravel (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Jan Peter,
> dürfte ich bitte deinen Browser inkl. Version erfahren?
> 
> Lass mich raten: IE6?


 


Ja:q


Gruß JP


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ok. 
1. Wenn es irgendwie geht - einen anderen Browser nehmen. 
Software die derzeit entwickelt wird oder auch schon da ist z.B. Joomla 1.6 oder auch vbulletin4, welches hier auch einmal kommen wird werden keine bzw. nur noch eine sehr eingegrenzte IE6 Unterstützung liefern. 
Ich bin einerseits froh drum, weil einem dieser verdammte Browser echt den letzten Nerv rauben kann  


2. Ja, die "Einfrier-Probleme" haben wir in den Griff bekommen. Die zwei schmalen Styles sind bereits umgestellt. Die breiteren muss ich noch machen. Das lag an einer bekannten Schwäche des IE6. Durch ein paar Tricks müsste das jetzt einigermaßen funktionieren, wenn auch vllt. mit dem ein oder anderen Schönheitsfehler. 

Bei der "beliebteste Webseite" Geschichte, haben wir einen unsichtbaren Zähler eingebaut. Der Zähler kommt von einem Drittanbieter eben "beliebteste Webseite". Ich habe mich mit denen bereits in Verbindung gesetzt, ob die eine Lösung anbieten können. Wenn nicht werde ich in einem Style das rausnehmen, und die IE6 Benutzer können dann diesen Style wählen.
Wenn man es rausnimmt, gehts schneller -  das habe ich bereits ausprobiert. Es liegt also definitiv daran und eine Lösung, ist machbar. 

Funktionieren denn bei dir die Smilies im Ie6?


----------



## Ein_Angler (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> weil z.B. 10"-Netbooks der Renner des diesjährigen Weihnachtsgeschäftes sind
> weil jemand, der noch 1024 hat eine Seite, die auf größere Breite optimiert ist, kaum lesen kann
> weil keiner dafür bezahlt, wenn man, um die Werbung zu sehen, erst nach rechts scrollen muss
> ...
> ...



Es geht auch anders siehe www.computerbase.de. Die Seite passt sich an das Fenster an und nicht umgekehrt. #6

@Franz_16: Warum machst du es so kompliziert. Sollen sich die User doch IE7 oder IE8 oder sogar Firefox ziehen. Wer mit IE6 rumkrüppelt dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen vor lauter Sicherheitslücken.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Es geht auch anders siehe www.computerbase.de. Die Seite passt sich an das Fenster an und nicht umgekehrt. #6
> 
> @Franz_16: Warum machst du es so kompliziert. Sollen sich die User doch IE7 oder IE8 oder sogar Firefox ziehen. Wer mit IE6 rumkrüppelt dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen vor lauter Sicherheitslücken.



Ich sehe auf dieser Computerbase-Seite keine Wallpaperwerbung#c. Hier geht es nicht anders (wie schon mehrfach erklärt und begründet)

Rech hast Du, was IE6 betrifft, aber die Chefs und IT-Verantwortlichen von so manchem User hier lassen sich von dem mehrfach widerlegten Microsoftgesülze, dass der IE6 dank vieler Updates jetzt sicher sei, soweit einlullen, dass die Standardkonfigurationen der PCs nicht überarbeitet werden. Im Prinzip, nämlich dann, wenn zwischen dem Unternehmensnetz und der weiten Welt eine richtig gute und richtig konfigurierte Firewall steht, sind dadurch ja auch die Sicherheitslücken des IE6 bequem und zentral geschlossen. Hinzu kommt noch, dass für einen IT-Admin ein Microsoft-Client mit W2k oder XP und altem IE6 relativ mühelos zu handeln ist, während das Update bzw. die Neuinstallation von IE7 oder IE8 sich noch nichtmal so ohne weiteres über die Microsoft-eigene Softwareverteilung (SMS) realisieren lässt. Man muss also anschließend noch viele einzelne Client-Rechner im Firmennetzwerk manuell anpacken (bzw. per Remoteadministration). Und jetzt mach mal als betroffener Anwender Deinem Chef oder der IT-Abteilung Deiner Firma klar, dass Du 'nen anderen Browser brauchst, damit Du während der Arbeit im AB surfen kannst...:m


----------



## flexxxone (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Mir is die Werbung eigentlich ziemlich schnuppe.
Bei dem was man überall um die Ohren oder auf die Augen geballert bekommt, hab ich gelernt, das irgendwie auszublenden :q

Außerdem, hat das ja evtl. noch 'nen positiven Nebeneffekt...

Bei der Menge an Seitenzugriffen springt doch bestimmt einiges an Promo-Ware raus, was uns Boardies ja evtl. als Gewinn zukommen könnte, in irgendwelchen Preisrätseln oder ähnlichem.

Oder nich?

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## Honeyball (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Kann ich als Mod nicht viel zu sagen, aber ich weiß, dass Tom und Franz sich da schon so manches Mal den Popo aufreißen, wenn es darum geht, was rauszuschlagen für's Board. #6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Eh wasn das jetzt?!?

So ne Kacke... son Bockmist... alles Müll hier! Warum kann das Drecksforum nicht wieder inner Mitte stehen?
Linksbündig ist doch total behämmert! Man könnt ihr eigentlich auch mal irgendwas richtig machen?!? Boooaaahhh...














Ich fand´s aber wirklich inner Mitte besser! |supergri


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> [...]aber ich weiß, dass Tom und Franz sich da schon so manches Mal den Popo aufreißen, wenn es darum geht, was rauszuschlagen für's Board. #6



Das wissen leider nur die wenigsten Leute zu schätzen...#d


----------



## MefoProf (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ich fand´s aber wirklich inner Mitte besser! |supergri




Dann stell es doch auf mittig :q


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Eh wasn das jetzt?!?
> 
> So ne Kacke... son Bockmist... alles Müll hier! Warum kann das Drecksforum nicht wieder inner Mitte stehen?


 
Hast du vielleicht versehentlich den Monitor nach rechts verschoben....

Mir ist das, ehrlich gesagt, mittlerweile völlig wurscht, wie´s hier aussieht....
Schlimmer kann´s nicht werden und besser wird´s wohl auch nicht....Ich habe mich damit abgefunden....

Außerdem machen Überraschungen ja auch Spaß, mal ist das Board in der Mitte, mal links, mal klein und mal groß und manchmal gar nicht da....hat doch was!#6


----------



## grazy04 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

öhm

wo sinn de die Beiträge aus "Regional Allgemein" ? oder hab ich wieder mal was überlesen


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht versehentlich den Monitor nach rechts verschoben....
> 
> Mir ist das, ehrlich gesagt, mittlerweile völlig wurscht, wie´s hier aussieht....
> Schlimmer kann´s nicht werden und besser wird´s wohl auch nicht....Ich habe mich damit abgefunden....
> ...


 


Dann freu dich doch.:m
Wundertüten kosten am Kiosk leicht mal 2€.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wundertüten kosten am Kiosk leicht mal 2€.


 
Da sind aber nie Angelsachen drin.....:c


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



grazy04 schrieb:


> öhm
> 
> wo sinn de die Beiträge aus "Regional Allgemein" ? oder hab ich wieder mal was überlesen




Da kann der Franz nu gar nix für.:q

Die haben wir in die PLZ-Foren oder andere, passende Unterforen geschubst. Regional allgemein wird´s in Zukunft nicht mehr geben. Es gibt ja auch mittlerweile kein Thema, was nicht in eines der übrigen Unterforen passt.


----------



## Nolfravel (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ok.
> 1. Wenn es irgendwie geht - einen anderen Browser nehmen.
> Software die derzeit entwickelt wird oder auch schon da ist z.B. Joomla 1.6 oder auch vbulletin4, welches hier auch einmal kommen wird werden keine bzw. nur noch eine sehr eingegrenzte IE6 Unterstützung liefern.
> Ich bin einerseits froh drum, weil einem dieser verdammte Browser echt den letzten Nerv rauben kann
> ...


 

Vielen Vielen Dank deiner sehr ausführlichen Antort.
Weiß das zu schätzen.


Im Moment ist es auch kein Problem, hab es heute noch nicht feststellen können.
Die Smileys funktionieren auch.

Werd mich demnächst mal um nen anderen Browser kümmern.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

So meld mich jetzt nochmal:


Ich finde es richtug gut, wie es im Moment ist.

Ich seh Keine Werbung, nur die, die direkt neben Anglerboard steht.
Wie gesagt, ich hab IE6, habs aber auch nicht selber eingestellt.
Kann sein, dass ich da auch son Werbeblocker drin hab.


Ich hab auch keine Probleme mehr, dass sich das AB aufhängt, die ersten Tage kam ich eig nie zu einem Trööt|supergri


So Leute, ich bin vo9ll und ganz zufrieden, mach aber mal einfach nen Verbesserungsvorschlag, den es glaub ich nocht nicht gab.

Könnte man eine Leiste einfügen, in der man auf die verschieden Themenbereiche klicken könnte?
Also direkt von nem Trööt in Angeln Allgemein zu Raubfisch und Forellenangeln.


Gruß JP


----------



## grazy04 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da kann der Franz nu gar nix für.:q
> 
> Die haben wir in die PLZ-Foren oder andere, passende Unterforen geschubst. Regional allgemein wird´s in Zukunft nicht mehr geben. Es gibt ja auch mittlerweile kein Thema, was nicht in eines der übrigen Unterforen passt.




alles klar, kann man ja auch verstehen


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

ich sehe auch fast keine werbung und mir ist das neue layout ehrlich gesagt nur aufgefallen, da das Forum plötzlich linksbündig platziert ist, statt mittig. Mittig ist übrigens deutlich angenehmer zu handhaben, besonders wenn man gleichzeitig in verschiedenen Foren unterwegs ist.

Kann ich das irgendwie selber umstellen?


----------



## SaaleFang (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

also ich find mich hier jetzt überhauptnichtmehr zurecht :c:c:c:c:c:c:c
fnd ich schade...


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> So meld mich jetzt nochmal:
> 
> 
> Ich finde es richtug gut, wie es im Moment ist.
> ...



Ganz rechts unten, ist ein "Dropdown"-Menü... da steht: *Gehe zu* drüber. Schau dir das mal an.


----------



## Nolfravel (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ganz rechts unten, ist ein "Dropdown"-Menü... da steht: *Gehe zu* drüber. Schau dir das mal an.


 

Noch gar nicht gesehen, aber das ist schön.

DANKE#6#6#6


Gruß JP


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



flexxxone schrieb:


> Außerdem, hat das ja evtl. noch 'nen positiven Nebeneffekt...
> 
> Bei der Menge an Seitenzugriffen springt doch bestimmt einiges an Promo-Ware raus, was uns Boardies ja evtl. als Gewinn zukommen könnte, in irgendwelchen Preisrätseln oder ähnlichem.
> 
> ...



Hallo flexxx,
es gibt hier schon einiges an Gewinnen oder auch Testgeräten die man abgreifen kann. Das liegt z.B. daran, dass wir in der Redaktion grundsätzlich keine Gerätetests durchführen und stattdessen das Zeug immer übers Board an die Boardies raushauen. Mir persönlich ist kein einziges Forum bekannt, wo man so häufige und so realistische Chancen hat, mal irgendwas abzustauben. Aber das soll hier jetzt bitte nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion sein - das war nur mal ne Randnotiz. 

Zu deiner eigentlichen Frage, wollte ich kurz anmerken - dass da aktuell schon etwas in Planung ist. 

Wir werden demnächst ein Hintergrund-Foto für den Kopf-Bereich der Seite suchen, ich werde heute Nacht mal vorübergehend in ein Style ein Unterwasser-Foto aus dem letzten Urlaub einbauen. Da es da bestimmt noch bessere Fotos gibt, machen wir da evtl. nen kleinen Wettbewerb draus. Aber das wird noch ne Weile dauern


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Werd mich demnächst mal um nen anderen Browser kümmern.


Dann nimm gleich den richtigen: :m
http://www.mozilla-europe.org/de/

Man hört gerüchteweise munkeln, dass aber nächstes Jahr wegen einer neuen EU-Richtlinie die Microsoft-Internet-Explorer nicht mehr unterstützt werden sollen, weil sie zuviel Webmüll produzieren. :q

Also aufrüsten - jetzt! #6


----------



## flexxxone (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hallo Franz,

ich hoffe, das is nich falsch angekommen bei Euch... ich meinte nur, dass es dann vielleicht noch mehr von den Sachen gibt. 

Die Gerätschaften und Kleinigkeiten, welche hier verlost werden, sind schon echt super! Auch die Häufigkeit dieser Aktionen ist genial. In anderen Boards, welche zudem noch von Profis geleitet werden, sieht's da schon wesentlich magerer aus.

Hab ja selber auch schonmal das Glück gehabt.:m
Also weiter so!

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



flexxxone schrieb:


> Hallo Franz,
> 
> ich hoffe, das is nich falsch angekommen bei Euch...


:q:q
Keine Angst, das kommt hier nicht falsch an.
Du hast doch ganz lieb nachgefragt. 
Das nimmt Dir schon keiner übel.


<code vbulletin: mod-script>
<subcode vbulletin:usermgr>
<call function note_special_users()>
changegrp ("Gierhaelse");
add_user ("flexxxone");
savegrp ("Gierhaelse");
<end function>
<run>

_log vbulletin: mod-script.usermgr
10:18:25 user "flexxxone" added to group "Gierhaelse"
10:18:26 group "Gierhaelse" saved
10:18:27 automatic call function delete_user_from_all_goodies("flexxxone")
10:18:28 done
---end log---_


----------



## FelixSch (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

[OFFTOPIC]




AngelDet schrieb:


> Dann nimm gleich den richtigen: :m
> http://www.mozilla-europe.org/de/



Also, das ist jetzt auch nicht der allein glücklich machende Browser.
An deiner Stelle würde ich Opera nehmen. 


Wenn es Innovationen im Browserbereich gibt, dann kommen sie aus Oslo.
Opera wird nicht so häufig verwandt, weswegen die wenigsten Schadprogramme für diesen Browser entwickelt werden.
Kostenlos ist es auch
Opera gilt als der schnellste Browser überhaupt

Als, wenn es ein neuer sein soll, warum dann nicht mal was tolles nehmen?

Okay, ich will nicht verschweigen, dass es einzelne Seiten gibt, die nicht ganz korrekt oder in der funktionalität nicht 100%ig dargestellt werden, aber das sind spezielle Seiten und es geht anderen Browsern auch so!

[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## flexxxone (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> :q:q
> ...
> changegrp ("Gierhaelse");
> add_user ("flexxxone");
> ...



cool... jetzt gehör ich auch mal wo dazu :vik:

oder bin ich da etwa allein in der Gruppe?

:q schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## Franky (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@ Flexx:
Wir haben noch die Gruppen "Meggerpötte", "Quälgeister" und "Mod-Lieblinge"... :q:q:q Kannst Dir noch eine Untergruppe aussuchen! :q:q:q:q


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



FelixSch schrieb:


> [OFFTOPIC]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mach nicht so viel werbung für den opera, sonst gehts dem dann genauso wie dem firefox.
dadurch, daß er mittlerweile sehr viel genutzt wird werden entsprechend auch schadprogramme für ihn geschrieben wie für den ie.

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Seit dem neuen Layout des AB hab ich nun folgendes Problem: Wenn ich die Seiten den Boards besuchte, musste ich mich nicht IMMER WIEDER neu anmelden/einloggen. Jetzt schon...Ob ich nun den Haken setze bei "Angemeldet bleiben" oder nich, das Problem bleibt immer das selbe. Ist das nun nen Problem das zwecks der Umstellung entstanden ist #c


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Die Startseite find ich jetzt ansehnlich und an das neue Layout hab ich mich auch gewöhnnt. So wie es jetzt ist find ich es gar nicht mehr soo schlecht

gruß


----------



## flexxxone (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Seit dem neuen Layout des AB hab ich nun folgendes Problem: Wenn ich die Seiten den Boards besuchte, musste ich mich nicht IMMER WIEDER neu anmelden/einloggen. Jetzt schon...Ob ich nun den Haken setze bei "Angemeldet bleiben" oder nich, das Problem bleibt immer das selbe. Ist das nun nen Problem das zwecks der Umstellung entstanden ist #c



Ich muss das nich... liegt evtl. an genereller Einstellung von cookies bei Dir? 
Ich bin kein Compu Crack, aber das Problem hatte ich damals, als ich Cookies nicht zugelassen hatte.

flexxx


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Seit dem neuen Layout des AB hab ich nun folgendes Problem: Wenn ich die Seiten den Boards besuchte, musste ich mich nicht IMMER WIEDER neu anmelden/einloggen. Jetzt schon...Ob ich nun den Haken setze bei "Angemeldet bleiben" oder nich, das Problem bleibt immer das selbe. Ist das nun nen Problem das zwecks der Umstellung entstanden ist #c



guck mal ob du eingestellt hast cookies beim beenden des browsers löschen.

antonio


----------



## FelixSch (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



antonio schrieb:


> mach nicht so viel werbung für den opera, sonst gehts dem dann genauso wie dem firefox.
> dadurch, daß er mittlerweile sehr viel genutzt wird werden entsprechend auch schadprogramme für ihn geschrieben wie für den ie.
> 
> antonio



Da bin ich doch nicht der einzige, der Werbung für Opera macht. Schau doch einfach mal in alle Vergleichstests zu Browsern rein. Was steht dann im Fazit? Genau: "Wenn du überlegst zu wechseln, dann nimm Opera!"
Aber beim Browserwechsel sind die User offensichtlich so flexibel wie bei der Layout-Änderung... Zuerst schreien sie wie irre, so geht das nicht, aber wenn sie sich es drei Tage angeguckt heben, ist schon wieder alles okay! Aber erstmal "Alles wieder wie vorher!" schreien! Sonst hätten wir ja auch nicht noch immer so viel IE6 Nutzer!


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Da bin ich doch nicht der einzige, der Werbung für Opera macht. Schau doch einfach mal in alle Vergleichstests zu Browsern rein. Was steht dann im Fazit? Genau: "Wenn du überlegst zu wechseln, dann nimm Opera!"
> Aber beim Browserwechsel sind die User offensichtlich so flexibel wie bei der Layout-Änderung... Zuerst schreien sie wie irre, so geht das nicht, aber wenn sie sich es drei Tage angeguckt heben, ist schon wieder alles okay! Aber erstmal "Alles wieder wie vorher!" schreien! Sonst hätten wir ja auch nicht noch immer so viel IE6 Nutzer!



ich brauch aber nicht wechseln.und bei mir brauchst du nicht werben für opera, ich weiß was der kann.

ich meinete eben wenn der sich genauso verbreitet wie die anderen, dann lassen sich die "bösen buben" auch für den was einfallen.

antonio


----------



## FelixSch (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hatte ich schon verstanden. Aber wie gesagt, es wir Werbung noch und nöcher für Opera gemacht, aber die Leute sind trotzdem so festgefahren in ihren Browsern, da kann ich noch zehn mal schreiben, es sei der beste, es wird nichts bringen!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Wenn wir schonmal bei Opera sind: Gibts dafür auch so viele nützliche Add-Ons, wie zum Bespiel was analoges zu AdblockPlus für Firefox?;+


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

so viele gibbet da nicht.
die ganzen addons sind eigentlich unnötiger schnickschnack und ballast.
aber viele sagen sich eben auch hauptsache schön bunt und viele knöpfe, die sicherheit ist nebensächlich und wundern sich warum die kiste immer langsamer und zugemüllt wird.

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



antonio schrieb:


> guck mal ob du eingestellt hast cookies beim beenden des browsers löschen.
> 
> antonio


 


Ahhhh Jaaa , Mensch Shit, da hätte ich doch auch selbst druff kommen können. #q  Hatte da letztens dat Facelift beim eigenen Board gemacht, dadurch nen paar Probleme, hatte die Cookies dann mal tot gelegt, und nicht wieder zum leben erweckt  ... Najut THX dafür ....


----------



## snofla (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

die suchfunktion gefällt mir so besser


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Jut, ich oute mich mal als EINER der, der die WERBUNG nich blockt, und muss sagen da dieser derzeitige BANNER von X X X übers Eck einfach übel ist... Man sieht den Schnitt (soll mit latte sein) und drückt wie die Sau....Aufdringliche Werbung in nem Board von ANGELFREUNDEN und sich DARÜBER unterhaltenden ist einfach nur MIST, und wird dem ANGLERBOARD bei der Suche nach NEUEN USERN und dem ZAHLUNGSFREUDIGEM VOLK (was sich die "WERBER" wünschen) nicht Helfen. Dafür ne 100% Garantie von "MIR" ... Auf kurz oder lang (nehmt es nicht böse auf), bleibt man "so" nicht NUMBER ONE ! ... Ist einfach so...Auch wenn die ganze Welt nach Kommerz aussieht ... 

Aber eins kann "mir" keiner nehmen, und zwar die WAHL ... Klick ick uff den Banner, oder Klick ick nich...


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Nabend,

Nüscht gegen Werbung ........... solange sie nicht nervt. Nervige Werbung wird von mir "bestraft". Die laß ich verschwinden .. und wenn das nicht geht erfolgt kein Klick , kein Kauf und nach Möglichkeit kein Besuch der Seite. Basta - aus -ende - fertig!!

Na mal abwarten wie es sich das hier entwickelt. Solln die Macher erstmal in Ruhe ihre Arbeit machen..........


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Wollebre schrieb:


> 2) bitte alles zentrieren, so daß auf beiden Seiten des Bildschirms ein gleich großer Rand bleibt.



So wars urspünglich auch. Aber es wurde dann auf Wunsch der Nutzer (glaube ich) geändert.


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> So wars urspünglich auch. Aber es wurde dann auf Wunsch der Nutzer(glaube ich) geändert.


 


Besser is .....


----------



## phoenix1987 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Nabend
Also ich fand es in der Mitte zentriert 
besser ist n bisschen blöd immer nur die 
linke Seite des Bildschirms belegt zu 
haben da wars inner mitte schöner#c


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Was, den Trööt gibt's ja immer noch! |supergri

Ey, jetzt mach doch ma wieder in die Midde, bidde!!! :r

LOL :q


----------



## Ollek (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Was für mich immer so ne Art "Markenzeichen" war, war das Banner mit den Fangfotos. (der blonde Junge, der Rotbarsch etc.)

Evtl das man das irgendwie wieder mit einbauen kann?

Wie sagt Dieter immer so schön "Das hat Wiedererkennungswert"

Gruss


----------



## Koalano1 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Ollek schrieb:


> Was für mich immer so ne Art "Markenzeichen" war, war das Banner mit den Fangfotos. (der blonde Junge, der Rotbarsch etc.)
> 
> Evtl das man das irgendwie wieder mit einbauen kann?
> 
> ...


 
Seh ich genau so!


----------



## Pappa70 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Links oder Mittig is doch egal.
Aber wenn ich mit dem Cursor vom " Forum Button"zum " Anmelden Button " gleite komme ich über den " Über uns Button ".
Da geht dann ein Pop Up Menü auf welches den " Anmelden Button " verdeckt .
Kann man das ändern , Bitte ???


Grüße, Pappa


----------



## FelixSch (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Von mir aus gerne ohne Blondschopf! Nen Rotbarsch habe ich auch noch nie gefangen und so tot, wie der auf dem Gras lag, war er auch nicht hübsch anzusehen.
Die Grafik, die jetzt auf der Startseite ist finde ich nicht schlecht! Auch wenn dort immer noch grün dominiert und es keine Auswahlmöglichkeit bezüglich des Designs gibt.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Für die Header-Grafik gibts noch bessere (hab ein paar Seiten vorher schon was dazu geschrieben...) die, die jetzt drin ist, ist recht neutral. Damit kann man leben.  

Ich stelle mir da aber eher noch was anderes vor... 
Ein Bild, das in irgendeiner Form Wasser und Angler zeigt und nicht zu aufdringlich ist.
Sie soll etwas zeigen, aber dabei nicht zu sehr ins Detail gehen. 

Woraus man gut was basteln könnte, wäre z.B. sowas hier.





Eine Kollage, wie im alten Layout, gefällt mir persönlich auch ganz gut.





Aber wie schon erwähnt, wirds dazu evtl. zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt einen kleinen Wettbewerb geben. Eilt ja jetzt auch nicht so sehr.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Wie kommt eigentlich jemand auf 101 Verwarnpunkte? Ist das auch ein Bug?


----------



## Jose (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

20:16 - letzter beitrag von sundvogel  13:30.  seitdem nichts: welch herrliche ruhe 

scheint so, dass der layoutwechsel durch ist, erfolgreich sogar.
glückwunsch an franz und jefe.
glückwunsch!


----------



## Algon (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Jose schrieb:


> welch herrliche ruhe
> !


fehlt nur noch ein Tumbleweed.

MfG Algon


----------



## FelixSch (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich könnte mir sowas vorstellen... 





Grafik fürs AB - by FelixSch​
Ist jetzt mal fix hingeschustert, aber so in etwa... ja, das ginge.
Würde auch mit dem beliebten Blau harmonieren. Wie gesagt, nur als Anregung.


----------



## Ghanja (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also ich muss sagen, dass dieses linksbündige Layout schon etwas komisch ist - so etwas habe ich persönlich noch bei keiner anderen Seite gesehen und es widerstrebt meinem Betrachterauge schon extrem. Aber wenn die Mehrheit das haben will ...


----------



## ollidi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> so etwas habe ich persönlich noch bei keiner anderen Seite gesehen


Dann schau mal hier.


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Von mir aus gerne ohne Blondschopf! Nen Rotbarsch habe ich auch noch nie gefangen und so tot, wie der auf dem Gras lag, war er auch nicht hübsch anzusehen.



Stimmt, von so Tiefseefischen will auch lieber Catch & Release-Fotos sehen. |muahah:

Am Besten mit dem Bauch nach oben auf der Wasseroberfläche treibend.


Oh, Mann.


----------



## FelixSch (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ach nee, dass man die nicht mehr reinschmeißen braucht, dass ist mir auch klar, aber ich finde schon immer, dass es gerade beim Rotbarsch nicht besonders toll aussieht. Besonders nicht, wenn auch noch die Schimmblase aus dem Maul herausschaut.
Wie gesagt, der hat mir nie gefallen.
Aber ich habe nicht nur gemeckert sondern auch einen eigenen Gegenvorschlag gemacht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr gegen das linksbündig habt.  Ist auf jeden Fall ein Rand weniger. Hauptsache groß und die Schrift gut lesbar.

Und ihr könnt das Fenster ja ein wenig nach rechts schieben, wenn es zentriert sein soll! :q


----------



## prignitz_angler (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

mir geht es auch aufn Sack, dieses linksbündige! Wann ist das wieder zentriert?


----------



## Quappenjäger (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

die ganzen fische im hintergrund stören ein wenig beim lesen #d


----------



## Ghanja (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



ollidi schrieb:


> Dann schau mal hier.


Ja, aber dort ist der Aufbau der Seite sehr ruhig gestaltet und das Auge bzw. der Benutzer hat eine schöne Führung. Hier ist es etwas chaotisch und wirkt total unruhig - quasi ein "Informations-Overkill" ...


----------



## Quappenjäger (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Dann versuche es mal mit "Grün_Breit" da sind die Karpfen weg


 
jo , bestens jetzt , danke !  hätte ich eigendlich auch drauf kommen müssen nochmal unter style zu schauen.witzig ist nur meins stand auf classik ( so wie vorher mal war  #c ). da müsste das ja auch eigendlich vom style her so verbleiben #d


----------



## Rotauge (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also was ich heute hier als Forum präsentiert bekomme, sieht doch recht gut aus. Außer das linksbündige ist doch optisch alles beim alten. Die Navi hat sich geändert. 
Von der angekündigten Designerneuerung ist m.E. nicht viel zu sehen. Ich habe allerdings auch die letzten Tage die Designentwicklung nicht verfolgen können. 

Bei den Styles ist doch für jeden etwas dabei. Und die Werbung wurde ja anscheinend auch auf ein erträgliches Maß reduziert. 

Aber das empfindet ja schließlich jeder anders.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also ich find das Forum so besser, alles lädt sich bei mir schneller und man wird nicht so überflutet von der Werbung. 

Super gemacht!


----------



## snofla (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

und vor allen dingen, haben DIE Macher ja noch ne paar STD Zeit um was zu machen bzw zu ändern...............obwohl mir gefällts


also männers,euch allen frohe Festtage


----------



## LAC (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hallo, nun war das alte layout für mich etwas laienhaft zusammengeschustert, da die fotos nicht scharf waren und die anordnung auch müll war. Ich sah jedoch, dass ich auf einer angelseite war.
Das neue ist zwar etwas klarer, wirkt jedoch zu unruhig und ich glaube ich bin auf einer werbeseite gelandet.  Es ist grafisch falsch aufgebaut und ich kann auf den ersten blick nicht sehen ob ich auf dem anglerboard bin oder nicht, da die werbung (die ich als sehr wichtig sehe) stärker zur geltung kommt. Außerdem frage ich mich, wass soll der text - die zwei Zeilen: Chat, Angeltreff, Norwegen-Portal usw. geqeutscht über diesen Werbeblock stehen - haben sie damit eine verbindung? Ich sehe keine
Es wirkt aber so, da der nächste werbeblock einen weiteren abstand hat, als die zwei zeilen zum werbeblock - fehler, wo ich sehe, dass laien dieses gemacht haben oder schlechte grafiker.
Die zwei kästchen oben rechts: Anglerbord -Der Infopool für Angler - ist dieses doppelt gemacht worden, damit man es mehrmals lesen kann und sich besser einprägt  - dann ist dieses ein falscher gedanke, denn wenn nur ein kästchen dort stehen würde, dann würde man den zarten text: Der Infopool für Angler - sofort erkennen - jetzt erfasse ich ihn kaum, da alles zu unruhig wirkt und ich mit dem auge ein anderen punkt ansteure.  Hinzu kommt, das die senkrechte linie d.h. die mitte der beiden kästchen nicht mit der letzten senkrechten linie die darunter ist abschließt. - Auch ein springender punkt fürs auge und ein fehler, der im zweiten semester eines grafikstudiums schon einen gelehrt wird.
Nun ist ja das Logo Angelboard.de auch nicht das beste, da es den grundsätzen d.h. aufbau eines logos nicht entspricht, jedoch muss man damit leben, da es schon jahre auf dem markt ist.
Die kleinen Textanzeige jedoch darunter, sollte man diesmal nicht am kopf bündig machen mit dem rechten anzeigenblock - sondern unten bündig in gleicher höhe mit dem werbeblock (rechts) enden lassen.
Dadurch hat das Logo etwas mehr freiraum nach unten und kommt mehr zur geltung.
Beim flüchtigen hinschauen, glaube ich jetzt, die zeilen vom werbetext, ist die anschrift vom anglerboard.

Auch über der marmorierten grundton sollte man sich gedanken machen.

So nun genug gelästert - es kann aber auch sein, dass alles grafisch richtig gemacht worden ist und mein pc mir etwas anders zeigt - dann möchte ich mich entschuldigen und schimpfe auf meinen pc.:q


----------



## Honeyball (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Otto, das "Marmorierte" ist eine Hintergrundgrafik, die noch geändert wird (war hier schon besprochen)
Die doppelten Kästchen oben rechts sind Platzhalter für Werbung, die dort demnächst geschaltet wird.


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wie kommt eigentlich jemand auf 101 Verwarnpunkte? Ist das auch ein Bug?


 
Ich frage lieber noch mal....


----------



## Honeyball (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Nö, das ist Mod-Teamwork 

Wenn wir einen Boardie sperren müssen, dann geht das u.a. über eine Verwarnung mit mehr als 5 Strafpunkten.
Derjenige, auf den Du anspielst hat eine Sperre bekommen, indem ihm manuell 99 Punkte gegeben wurden. 2 hatte er von 'ner alten Verwarnung, macht zusammen 101.

Also wie bei Microsoft: It's not a bug, it's a feature!


----------



## LAC (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Otto, das "Marmorierte" ist eine Hintergrundgrafik, die noch geändert wird (war hier schon besprochen)
> Die doppelten Kästchen oben rechts sind Platzhalter für Werbung, die dort demnächst geschaltet wird.


 
Honeyball, dieses mit der marmorierten seite habe ich mir schon gedacht, die platzhalter d.h. die mitte der beiden kästchen für werbung sollten aber genau senkrecht mit der grünen linie abschließen.
Wobei jezt bei der boot werbung es gut aussieht. 
Gruß Otto


----------



## trixi-v-h (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Also ich find das Forum so besser, alles lädt sich bei mir schneller und man wird nicht so überflutet von der Werbung.
> 
> Super gemacht!


Dem kann ich mich nur voll und ganz anschliessen.#6


----------



## angler1996 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Nach einigen Tagen des Tests und Dank des Tipps mit Grün-Breit, gut gemacht. Geht schnell und die Werbung ist nicht allgegenwärtig. 

Dazu noch einen guten Rutsch ans Team und natürlich an alle Anderen.
Gruß A.
Gruß


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also ich habe hier jetzt mal fleißig mitgelesen und natürlich das AB in der Veränderung beobachtet.

In meinen Augen hat sich nicht viel geändert. Aber auch wenn es anders gewesen wäre um wirklich mehr Platz für Werbung zu machen, wäre das doch in Ordnung gewesen.

Wer ein wenig Ahnung von der Materie hat, was ein Server und Zubehör kostet, nur um uns das AB *KOSTENLOS* zur Verfügung zu stellen, wird Gedanken verstehen, dass AB noch profitabler oder kostendeckender arbeiten zu lassen.

An die AB-Betreiber : Weiter so und danke...


----------



## LAC (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Also ich habe hier jetzt mal fleißig mitgelesen und natürlich das AB in der Veränderung beobachtet.
> 
> In meinen Augen hat sich nicht viel geändert. Aber auch wenn es anders gewesen wäre um wirklich mehr Platz für Werbung zu machen, wäre das doch in Ordnung gewesen.
> 
> ...


 

Da gebe ich dir recht mit der werbung . sie ist lebenswichtig, trotdem kann die eigene präsentation der firma d.h. anglerboard leiste schon gut gestaltet sein - sonst könnt man das feld (logo) vom anglerbord auch noch frei geben für die werbung - das bringt weiteres geld.
Da der name ja unwichtig ist, sondern nur die mitgliederzahl und ihre postings - das sind die zugpferde 
Ich sehe wie man die mitgliederzahl erhöhen kann - das bringt noch mehr geld - und ein ansprechende kopfzeile ist da von größter wichtigkeit um auf eine seite zu bleiben.

In der heutigen zeit, kann natürlich jeder eine pc bedienen und auch die knöpfe bedienen, damit er eine gestaltung erstellen kann usw.
Vergleichbar mit einer schülerzeitschrift und dem geo magazin - da trennen sich welten.


----------



## Patrick S. (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht mit der werbung . sie ist lebenswichtig, trotdem kann die eigene präsentation der firma d.h. anglerboard leiste schon gut gestaltet sein - sonst könnt man das feld (logo) vom anglerbord auch noch frei geben für die werbung - das bringt weiteres geld.
> Da der name ja unwichtig ist, sondern nur die mitgliederzahl und ihre postings - das sind die zugpferde
> Ich sehe wie man die mitgliederzahl erhöhen kann - das bringt noch mehr geld - und ein ansprechende kopfzeile ist da von größter wichtigkeit um auf eine seite zu bleiben.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, von der Seite habe ich es noch nicht betrachtet und gebe dir recht.
Aber in meinen Augen ist gerade jetzt das AB moderner denje und es sieht gut aus.#6


----------



## grazy04 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

also ich finds gut so! Hab vlt ne Stunde gebraucht um mich an VB3-Default zu gewöhnen und gut wars 

Gabs eigentlich schon nen Test mit Werbung als Eckbanner ?


----------



## LAC (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ok, von der Seite habe ich es noch nicht betrachtet und gebe dir recht.
Aber in meinen Augen ist gerade jetzt das AB moderner denje und es sieht gut aus.#6 
__________________
*Gruß Patrick... #h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​ 



@SchindHsd
Patrik,
insgesamt gesehen ist es modernen, jedoch an der Kopfzeile hapert es noch gewaltig. Ein weiteres problem ist die ständige wechselnde werbung - da diese geldgeber, mit allen mitteln versuchen aufmerksamkeit zu erreichen - was ja richtig ist. Deshalb muss ein ruhiger punkt geschaffen werden - denn das Logo vom anglerboard sieht ja auch schon aus wie eine Zeilenwerbung und geht im flackern der anderen Werbung unter.

Nun antworte ich nur und kritisiere, wenn ich davon etwas verstehe, dieses glaube ich sagen zu können denn ich habe grafik und etwas mehr studiert und es anderen an der akademie beigebracht, damit solche fehler nicht passieren.


----------



## Patrick S. (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ja aber warum stellst du dann dein Wissen nicht dem AB zur Verfügung. Ich finde es gut wenn man Ahnung von einer Materie hat und dann vielleicht auch noch Hilfe leistet.
Dafür sind wir doch Angler...eine Gemeinschaft die sich hilft, oder was sagst du dazu?


----------



## LAC (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Hallo Patrik,
ich habe meine gedanken kurz erläutert, dieses genügt um eine veränderung - wenn man es will - vorzunehmen.
Ich bin nicht der grafiker vom anglerboard, jedoch gebe ich gerne mein wissen weiter - die realisierung müssen andere machen.
So ist es auch beim angeln - mein wissen teile ich mit, fange aber nicht für andere die fische.


----------



## NoSaint (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Seit dem neuen Layout hab ich das Problem dass ich mich alle 5 Minuten neu anmelden muss, da ich immer wieder (automatisch) rausgeworfen werde... Ist das bei euch auch so? Ach ja ich benutze Firefox.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@NoSaint

Cookies löschen... danach gehts wieder...


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

An das neue Layout hab ich mich ja jetzt gewöhnt.:q

Allerdings hätte ich schon gerne alle meinen Freunde wieder in der Liste stehen!

Es fehlen immer noch die beiden *W*'s.#h


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ist zwar etwas OT aber, habt Ihr auch was an der Suchfunktion geschraubt? Für mich ist es selbstverständlich, dass ich mir nur die neuesten Trööts nach dem letzten Anmelden anzeigen lasse. Nun bekomme ich bei meinen abonnierten Trööts auch noch eine Emaille. Wenn ich dann in den neuesten Trööts danach suche, dann finde ich die angedrohten Antworten nicht, manchmal sind die aber unter Profil zu finden. Oder aber, ich finde neue Antworten bei abonnierten Trööts zu denen keine E-Mail gekommen ist. 

Sind da vielleicht irgendwelche Illuminaten am Werk oder fällt das unter Boardzensur?


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@ Ulli,

Da bei mir diese Fehler nicht auftreten , empfehl ich dir dringenst einen Illuminatenscann. LooooooooL


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @ Ulli,
> 
> Da bei mir diese Fehler nicht auftreten , empfehl ich dir dringenst einen Illuminatenscann. LooooooooL



Hab ich schon gemacht, einmal mit Pater Brown 2.0 und auch mit dem freien Habemus Papan 3.1. Im Moment läuft noch der Exorzist 4.0 aber bisher hat der auch nichts gefunden. 

Ach ja, Zusatzinfo: "Nein, ich gehe nicht aus der E-Mail über den Trööt-Link ins Board".


----------



## NoSaint (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @NoSaint
> 
> Cookies löschen... danach gehts wieder...



Danke dir, hat geholfen #6


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

So, meine anfängliche Kritik muss ich hier mal berichtigen...

Mittlerweile habe ich mich an das "neue" AB gewöhnt. Ging doch schneller als ich dachte. Und im nachhinein verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung um die Änderung auch nicht...

Aller in allem war es ein wichter Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Denn so (zumindest in meinen Augen) sieht die ganze Sache professioneller aus und das macht auch einen besseren Eindruck auf die Werbekunden.

Aber an eins konnte und werde ich mich NIE gewöhnen... Wenn ich den Index vom AB aufrufe sehe ich ein ziemliches Durcheinander...

1. News und Aktuelles (1)
2. Regional (2)
3. Angelgeräte (3)
4. GPS - Navigation - Echolot - Sicherheit (8)
5. Angelländer (6)
6. Angeln in Norwegen (5)
7. Angeln (4)
8. Meeresangeln (7)
9. Fischzubereitung
10. Anglerboard-Terminbörse
11. Gewässer
12. Service und Partnerboards 
13. Sonstiges
14....
15....


Das "News" auf dem ersten Platz steht, ist richtig. Aber: 

- der Abschnitt "Angeln" ist erst als Nr. 7 zwischen "Norwegen" und "Meeresangeln" eingeklemmt" und müßte nach meinem  Verständnis her besser als Nr 4 gelistet sein;

- "Meeresangeln", "Norwegen" und "GPS" gehört in meinen Augen irgendwie zusammen und sollte auch in einer Reihenfolge stehen. Ggf. gehört "Norwegen" als Unterforum in "Meeresangeln" verschoben, "GPS" gehört entweder über oder unter "Meeresangeln"

Begründung: ich bin der Meinung, jeder Abschnitt hat eine gewisse "Wertigkeit". Und ich denke, das z.B. der Abschnitt "Angeln" mehr Klicks (Leser) hat wie "GPS". Dieser müßte dann aber darüber stehen.

Ich habe mal die Reihenfolgen wie ich sie anlegen würde, in Klammern dahinter geschrieben... Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## snofla (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> So, meine anfängliche Kritik muss ich hier mal berichtigen...
> 
> Mittlerweile habe ich mich an das "neue" AB gewöhnt. Ging doch schneller als ich dachte. Und im nachhinein verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung um die Änderung auch nicht...
> 
> ...



von der Anordnung her haste ja vielleicht recht

ich weiss ja nicht in wie weit es so bleiben soll,ich habe damals schon gesagt lasst den leuten die Zeit die sie brauchen um was herzustellen was zig% zufrieden stellt................es gab ja auch schon Meldungen das Leute das FORUM verlassen wollen wegen dem neuen Layout.......................................wisst ihr was was wir kochen alle nur mit Wasser .............und das meisstens zu heiss


----------



## snofla (9. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

und wie gefällts euch jetzt............ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich finde es weiterhin blöd das rechte Viertel des Monitors leer zu haben, das Forum auf der ganzen Breite nutzen zu können wäre mir lieber. Aber sonst ganz OK, inzwischen scheinen ja die ständigen Serverprobleme auch gelöst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



> inzwischen scheinen ja die ständigen Serverprobleme auch gelöst.


einigermaßen, nicht zu hundert Prozent so, wie wir das gerne hätten...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> einigermaßen, nicht zu hundert Prozent so, wie wir das gerne hätten...



Zumindest so das es (bei mir in letzter Zeit) nicht zun Totalausfällen wegen zu großer Serverlast kommt, das ist für mich als Nutzer schon mal prima. Das es immer schneller gehen könnte ist klar, aber da muss man ja auch immer in einer sinnvollen Kosten/Nutzen-Relation bleiben.


----------



## angelsüchto (9. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich finde es weiterhin blöd das rechte Viertel des Monitors leer zu haben, das Forum auf der ganzen Breite nutzen zu können wäre mir lieber. Aber sonst ganz OK, inzwischen scheinen ja die ständigen Serverprobleme auch gelöst.



Ja da muss ich mich anschliessen,das mit dem rechten Viertel ist nicht so schön


----------



## elch6 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Also jetzt klärt mich vieleicht mal einer auf. Scrollle ich ganz nach unten, kann ich mir den Bildschirm aussuchen. Bei AB blau breit oder grün breit oder AB classic ist nur oben etwas mehr Werbung, sonst die volle Breite. Also alles wie früher. Nur bei den 1. 2 Vorschlägen habe ich auch rechts etwas Werbung, Z.Zt. vom AB Fanshop, witer unten ist dieser Streifen dann tatsächlich leer. Der ist aber auch bei mit nur 5 cm breit. Bei einer sichtbaren Monitorbreite von 41 cm entspricht das 1/8 der Breite.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Losthighway (29. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Wäre schön wenn man den ganzen Bildschirm benutzen könnte.
Außerdem hab ich öfter das Problem, dass ich erst nicht richtig schreiben kann, sowas wie ein lag.
Außerdem wäre es schön wenn man etwas größere Bilder in guter Qualität hochladen könnte..


----------



## Algon (29. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Losthighway schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn man den ganzen Bildschirm benutzen könnte.


 
Unten links "---- Blau_breit" einstellen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Den ganzen Bildschirm bekommst Du dennoch nicht genutzt...

Aber immerhin so 3/4, das ist ja auch schon was!


----------



## Cobra HH (30. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

bei mir auf dem 16:9 bildschirm sieht es so aus wie auf dem zweiten bild von Losthighway
und ich benutze blau-breit


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Losthighway schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn man den ganzen Bildschirm benutzen könnte.
> Außerdem hab ich öfter das Problem, dass ich erst nicht richtig schreiben kann, sowas wie ein lag.
> Außerdem wäre es schön wenn man etwas größere Bilder in guter Qualität hochladen könnte..





Drück mal die Tastenkombination Strg und +

Größere Bilder kannst Du z.B. hiermit hochladen

http://picr.de/


----------



## Cobra HH (30. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Drück mal die Tastenkombination Strg und +



Danke, der Tip kam genau im richtigen moment bei mir #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Davon wird die Information auf dem Bildschirm aber auch nicht mehr, weil ja die Schrift auch größer wird. Bringt also nix...


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ja wie jetzt|kopfkrat

Es kann doch nur angezeigt werden, was da ist. Welche Informationen meinst Du?  Ich steh im Moment auf der Leitung.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich habe einen großen Monitor damit ich nicht ständig am scrollen bin.

Wenn ich jetzt ein Fenster habe das nur die halbe Breite des Monitors einnimmt verschenke ich die Hälfte. Wenn ich aber mittels "Vergrößerungsglas" des kleine Fenster aufplustere wird halt die Schrift größer, aber es passt auch nicht mehr Text auf die Seite. Im Gegenteil sogar weniger weil ich noch weniger Zeilen sehe.

Also noch mehr scrollen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Boaaah, habt ihr Sorgen...


----------



## Cobra HH (30. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Boaaah, habt ihr Sorgen...



wir nicht, nur schleien-stefan


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

@Cobra: Ich habe keine Sorgen wegen der Breite des sichtbaren Bereichs, und wenn ich welche hätte würden sie Dich nichts angehen...


----------



## Gunnar. (30. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Ich versteh nicht wo euer Problem ist.
Bei mir auf dem 24" sieht es so aus:


----------



## Reisender (30. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neues Layout vom Anglerboard*

Jep, so ist es auch bei mir...wie Gunnar es zeigt !!


----------

